# Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?



## vermesser (10. April 2012)

Moin zusammen,

ich habe die letzten Tage und Wochen mal wieder meinen Angelkeller sortiert, alles für die neue Saison fertig gemacht, verkauft und neu eingekauft...dabei ist mir was aufgefallen.
Nahezu jede Marke kann Ruten bauen...egal ob DAM, Balzer, Silstar, Cormoran, Silverman, Daiwa, Quantum, Jenzi, Shimano...alle haben gute, brauchbare Ruten, die ewig halten.

Aber bei Rollen siehts anders aus...früher baute Balzer sehr langlebige Rollen, die ich teilweise seit fast 20 Jahren hab (und die waren damals billig), genauso wie DAM. Heutzutage haben beide nur noch lauen Durchschnitt, den es genauso von Spro, Sänger, Silverman, Lineaffe oder sonstwem gibt. Die funktionieren, die halten auch einige Jahre...aber sie machen nicht mehr den Eindruck wie früher...quitschen, klappern, labbriger Lauf, hakeln...alles nicht unbekannt und nicht vertrauenserweckend. Und das teilweise nach zwei, drei Jahren mäßigen Gebrauchs. Früher waren billige Balzer ziemlich salzwasserfest beim Heringsangeln, heutzutage gammeln weit teurere Rollen nach zwei Einsätzen an der Ostsee.

Einzig drei Rollenhersteller überzeugen mich noch...Penn (weil ich 8 Rollen von denen problemlos im Einsatz habe, ohne einen einzigen Ausfall oder Macke), Daiwa (drei Rollen, ebenfalls ohne jedes Problem, und die waren billig, außerdem fischt ein Bekannter von mir zig Rollen problemlos) und Okuma (hat ebenfalls ein Bekannter problemlos im richtigen "Dreckseinsatz"). Daneben wird ja noch häufig Shimano empfohlen, von denen hab ich allerdings keine Rolle.

Woran liegt das? Preislich liegen ja Penn, Daiwa oder Okuma nicht wesentlich höher als andere Marken. Oder ist das nur mein subjektiver Eindruck, daß Rollen früher eher für die Ewigkeit gebaut waren und heute neben wenigen Ausnahmen nur noch Einheitsschrott gebaut wird? Der natürlich preislich mit kryptischen Bezeichnungen und Neuerungen aufgepeppt wird, aber nach einmal Heringsangeln die Farbe verliert und gammelt?


----------



## Roy Digerhund (10. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Gerade Okuma bietet sehr gute Rollen zu kleinen Preisen und genau da stoßen die in eine Marktlücke, welche sie gut erkannt und genutzt haben.
PENN und teilweise Shimano bauen solide Rollen, wobei man alleine für den Namen Shimano schon einige Euro hinblättert.
Zu Daiwa-Rollen kann ich nichts sagen, da ich keine selber fische.
Seit ca. 6 Jahren angel ich ausschließlich mit Shimano,Penn und v.a. Okuma-Rolen und habe bis jetzt keine Ausfälle.
Gruss ROY


----------



## antonio (10. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

können tun das sicherlich viele aber wollen die das auch alle.
ist doch nicht nur bei angelrollen so, richtig langlebige produkte will doch keiner mehr herstellen, dann wird nix neues mehr gekauft(wegwerfgesellschaft)

antonio


----------



## bassproshops (10. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Hey

Frage dich mal, " Warum gibt es Leute die Ruten selber bauen und (fast) keiner baut Rollen ? "

Ich weiß nicht ob das der richtige Erklärungsansatz ist aber zumindest ist es doch viel einfacher eine Rute herzustellen ...
!?


----------



## vermesser (10. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



bassproshops schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> Frage dich mal, " Warum gibt es Leute die Ruten selber bauen und (fast) keiner baut Rollen ? "
> 
> ...



Naja, Ruten bauen würde meiner Meinung nach die Herstellung des Blanks als Hauptteil der Rute beinhalten. Letztlich bauen "Rutenbauer" einen Bausatz zusammen, dessen wesentliche Eigenschaften durch den zugekauften Blank festgelegt sind und die durch die Anbauteile für den eigenen Bedarf optimiert werden. 

Ich möchte keinen Rutenbauer abwerten, es gibt wirklich tolle Handbauruten, die jeder teuren gekauften gleichwertig oder überlegen sind.

Rollenteile zum kaufen und selbst kombinieren und zusammenbauen hab ich noch nie gesehen...!


----------



## bassproshops (10. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Naja, Ruten bauen würde meiner Meinung nach die Herstellung des Blanks als Hauptteil der Rute beinhalten. Letztlich bauen "Rutenbauer" einen Bausatz zusammen, dessen wesentliche Eigenschaften durch den zugekauften Blank festgelegt sind und die durch die Anbauteile für den eigenen Bedarf optimiert werden.
> 
> Ich möchte keinen Rutenbauer abwerten, es gibt wirklich tolle Handbauruten, die jeder teuren gekauften gleichwertig oder überlegen sind.
> 
> Rollenteile zum kaufen und selbst kombinieren und zusammenbauen hab ich noch nie gesehen...!



Muss ich dir wohl recht geben, habe ich nicht weit genug gedacht...


----------



## reticulatus (10. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Hi Leute,

wie antonio schon geschrieben hat liegt das an der Gesellschaft.

Während früher (fast) alles für die Ewigkeit gebaut wurde, kam mit der Zeit bei vielen Firmen, nicht nur bei Angelfirmen, die Knauserigkeit zu Tage.

Soll heißen, billige Produktion, billige Materialien, kurze Lebigkeit und daraus resultierende Mehrfachverkäufe.
Zum Glück haben sich diese Philosophie nicht alle Hersteller auf die Fahne geschrieben, weshalb ich mich seit meiner Junganglerzeit auf wenige Rollenhersteller umgestellt habe, sofern es die finanzielle Lage zuließ.
Das heißt seit einigen Jahren besteht meine komplette Rollenmaschinerie fast ausschließlich aus Rollen der Marke Shimano, Daiwa und Okuma, gerade bei Rollen, die viel im Gebrauch sind.
Diese genannten Rollen begleiten mich zum Teil schon 10-20 Jahre, ohne nennenswerte Probleme, klar gabs auch mal Modelle, wo ich das "Montagsmodell" erwischt habe, diese wurden aber anstandslos ersetzt.

Beim Fliegenfischen setze ich zum Beispiel auf Okuma und Daiwa.
Beim Spinnfischen durchgehend auf Shimano, alle mit Frontbremse, da zuverlässiger und stabiler.
Freilaufrollen sind meist von Okuma, wie auch zwei von Shimano.

Ruten welche selten benutzt werden haben auch Rollen anderer Hersteller, wie Prion, Balzer, Cormoran und so weiter, die "tägliche" Belastung würde schnell ihre Grenzen sprengen, meine Meinung.

Bei den Ruten haben diverse Hersteller den Sprung auf bessere, leichtere und stabilere Materialien zum Teil verpaßt oder hinken gewaltig hinterher, darunter leider auch viele, welche früher eigentlich gute Ruten gebaut haben und die du (vermesser) auch oben genannt hast.


----------



## Andal (10. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Was ewig hält verursacht keinen Nachfolgebedarf, keinen Umsatz. Der Tod eine Herstellers ist voraussehbar. Markwirtschaft.

Ich habe von Shakespeare aus der Ambidex-Serie Rollen, da wird der Hecht nie geboren werden, der die Dinger zerlegt. Rollen von der alten D.A.M. (Everready und diverse Quicks), die sterben erst, wenn man sie mit einem Auto überrollt. Ebenso alte Mitchells, Ur-Ryobis, Abus und Alveys, für die das gleiche gilt.

Das gabs mal, das kommt garantiert nie wieder. Wobei man aber auch sehen muss, was die Teile mal UVP gekostet haben. Anfang der 1970er für eine Rolle 120,- DM hinblättern war schon heftig. Dagegen wirkt eine Branzino direkt wie ein Schnäppchen.

Und ich fische die alten Trümmer immer noch gerne. Wohlwissend, dass sie eine nicht mehr zeitgemäße Nachteile haben. Aber warum einen alten Gaul zum Metzger führen, wenn er den Karren noch gut ziehen kann!

Natürlich fische ich auch moderne Haspeln (DAM, Daiwa, Browning, Mitchell, Tica und WFT) und bin mit ihnen zufrieden. Wobei ich wette, dass die nie das Alter der vorgenannten Rollen in einem vergleichbaren Zustand erreichen werden.

Schau ma einfach, was "sie" uns in der Zukunft vorsetzen werden! #h


----------



## vermesser (10. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Hmm, scheinbar trügt mein Eindruck nicht. Ich bin weit davon entfernt zu schreien: "Früher war alles besser". 

Während bei Ruten heutzutage selbst im preiswerteren und mittleren Bereich ein durchgehend recht hohes Niveau erreicht ist, daß nur die Anforderungen von wirklichen Spezis nicht erfüllt (leichte, schnelle, steife Ruten, aber auch welche mit schön durgehender Aktion, je nach Wunsch) und es für fast jede Situation eine Rute unter 100 Euro gibt hinken die Rollen hinterher bzw. befinden sich auf einem absteigenden Ast. 

Was im Angelladen an Rollen an der Wand hängt, besteht zum Großteil nichtmal den Grabsch- und Kurbeltest...von einer Benutzung am Wasser sehe ich dann gleich ab. Plastikgehäuse, kombiniert mit leiernden Getrieben aus keine Ahnung was, aufgepeppt mit drei dutzend Kugellagern, billigst in Farbe getaucht, drei krytische Anti-Zwirbel irgendwas drin...und trotzdem nicht grade billig...Ersatzteile oder Ersatzspulen gibts gleich gar nicht, von Anfang an nicht...


----------



## antonio (10. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

das mit den ersatzspulen ist wie beim druckerkauf.
billiges gerät aber dann die patronen(spulen).

antonio


----------



## vermesser (10. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Wenn es wenigstens Ersatzspulen gäbe...versuche mal, für ne zwei, drei Jahre alte Balzer Ersatzspulen zu kriegen...nix zu machen, gab es laut Aussage meines Angelladens auch nie. "Lohnt sich nicht, die wollen ne zweite Rolle verkaufen!"


----------



## basslawine (10. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



antonio schrieb:


> können tun das sicherlich viele aber wollen die das auch alle.
> ist doch nicht nur bei angelrollen so, richtig langlebige produkte will doch keiner mehr herstellen, dann wird nix neues mehr gekauft(wegwerfgesellschaft)
> 
> antonio



Korrekt,

Lieber Wettrüsten mit 15 Kugellagern, Titanbügel, X-Y-Kreuz-und-Querschnurverlegung und Teflonabwurfkante, aber bitte möglichst günstig und nicht schwerer als 250gr.

Wenn man sich da z.B. die alte Daiwa BG (3 Kugellager) oder GS (2 Kugellager) Rollenserien anschaut, was sollte da denn kaputtgehen? War ja alles mächtig überdimensioniert.

Sicherlich hat aber die heutige Verwendung von geflochtenen Schnüren auch zu erhöhtem Rollenbruch geführt. Wenn man anno Dunnemal einen Hänger mit monofiler Schnur und Vollglasrute durch 2-3mal heftigstes Rutenrucken gelöst hat, hat die monofile das schlimmste verhindert/abgepuffert oder ist stumpf abgerissen.
mit einer heutigen Kombo aus Weltraummaterial bespult mit 25er powerpro ist die dabei entstehende Belastung sicherlich mehrfach höher bei verringerter Materialstärke plus massig zusätzlich verbauten Sollbruchstellen (Kugellager/Wormshaftgetriebe/Carbongehäuse etc).

Zu guter letzt steckte vor 20 Jahren in einer 100 DM Rolle 15,- material, 10,- Entwicklung/Zusammenbau, den rest teilten sich Hersteller, Zwischenhändler und Verkäufer.
Heute wird es wahrscheinlich folgendermassen aussehen: 5,- Material, 5,- Entwicklung/Zusammenbau, 10,- Marketing, 15,- Aktionäre.

Jedes Jahr wird eine neue "Muss man Haben"-Sau durch Dorf getrieben und der Grossteil der Kunden hierzulande betet die Anpreisungen der Hersteller z.B. hier im Forum nach.

#q


----------



## Andal (10. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Kommt noch etws hinzu.

Vor Zeiten waren neue Serien und Modelle von handwerklich-praktisch orientierten Ingenieuren geprägt. Heute sind es die Marketingleute und ein "prominenter Name" die Grundlage für ein amazing advanced superproduct... und im nächsten Jahr gibts dann eh "was besseres".

"Was hast du da gekauft?"

"Keine Ahnung, aber es ist neu und verbessert!"


----------



## antonio (10. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

dann sind die noch gieriger als di die wenigstens noch spulen verkaufen.
bei aussagen von angelläden muß man teilweise auch vorsichtig sein.
manchmal lohnt der aufwand eben nicht son teil zu ordern und der kunde wird mit "gibts nicht" abgespeist.
will jetzt nicht damit sagen, daß deiner zu denen gehört.

antonio


----------



## reticulatus (10. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



> Jedes Jahr wird eine neue "Muss man Haben"-Sau durch Dorf getrieben und  der Grossteil der Kunden hierzulande betet die Anpreisungen der  Hersteller z.B. hier im Forum nach.


Davon leben die meisten Hersteller heutzutage, daß es Angler, meist die jüngere Generation gibt, die alles glauben und dann auch haben müssen, was ihnen die meist offene oder auch manchmal versteckt agressive Werbung verspricht bzw. vormacht.
Sieht man ja auch in allen Zeitschriften, DVD´s , Katalogen und anderen , was mit der Fischerei zu tun hat, manchmal extrem nervig, aber ist halt so.

Bei mir gibt es nichts Neues, solange das Alte seinen Dienst zuverlässig erledigt, egal ob Ruten, Rollen oder sonstiges, bei richtiger Pflege halten die Sachen auch.


----------



## thanatos (10. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

können-könnten se schon
erwarte in zukunft den einzug der electronik ,abs,antidrallverhinderung,
internet zugang ,tv,etc-also alles was mein telephon und mein auto
serienmäßig hat ,was ich nicht brauch und nicht will.alle jahre ne neue
app ,das ich mir was neues kaufen muß um up to date zu sein.
haltbares getriebe,fast unverwüstliches bremssysthem -pille-palle
wer will das schon .mein älteste rolle hab ich nun über fünfzig jahre
und finde es deprimierend das sie besser in schuß ist wie ich selbst


----------



## vermesser (10. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Ja, sicherlich spielt da auch wirklich das Marketing ne Rolle...mit ner Rolle, die vor drei Jahren noch super duber war, darf man sich ja heutzutage an den richtigen Gewässern kaum noch sehen lassen  ! Wer will schon 10 Jahre oder länger immer die selbe Rolle drehen...


----------



## vermesser (10. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



antonio schrieb:


> dann sind die noch gieriger als di die wenigstens noch spulen verkaufen.
> bei aussagen von angelläden muß man teilweise auch vorsichtig sein.
> manchmal lohnt der aufwand eben nicht son teil zu ordern und der kunde wird mit "gibts nicht" abgespeist.
> will jetzt nicht damit sagen, daß deiner zu denen gehört.
> ...



Find auch im Netz keine Spulen, gibt also wohl echt keine...ansonsten hast Du Recht...


----------



## vermesser (10. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



reticulatus schrieb:


> Davon leben die meisten Hersteller heutzutage, daß es Angler, meist die jüngere Generation gibt, die alles glauben und dann auch haben müssen, was ihnen die meist offene oder auch manchmal versteckt agressive Werbung verspricht bzw. vormacht.



Gibts nicht von irgendeinem Hersteller (DAM glaub ich) jetzt Rollen, bei denen man die Farbe mit "Tuning Kits" passend zur Rute machen kann...natürlich für teuer Geld :q !

Wahrscheinlich verkauft sich das auch noch, egal was für ne Rolle im Plastik steckt...


----------



## Andal (10. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Wir leben eben in einer paradoxen Zeit.

Es gilt als legitim, wenn eine 200,- € Rolle nach 1 Jahr zerangelt ist. Im gleichen Atemzug aber ein konservierungsstoffreies Toastbrot nach 4 Wochen immer noch nicht grün ist.


----------



## norge_klaus (10. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Ganz so einfach ist das nicht, eine gute Rolle zu bauen. Das sich manchmal etwas bewegt, sieht man am Beispiel von Avet Reels. Da waren vor einigen Jahren die Geschäftsführer (Angelverrückte!) einer US Firma die sich im Bereich Flugzeugteile/Medizintechnik bewegt, mit den Dingen die es auf dem Markt gab nicht zufrieden. Die haben kurzerhand ihr know-how auf dem Gebiet der Präzissions-Metallverarbeitung genutzt und eigene Rollen konstruiert. Aus den kleinen Anfängen hat sich ein Top-Hersteller für langlebige, robuste Multirollen entwickelt, die kaum einen Vergleich scheuen müssen.
Gruß
Norge_Klaus


----------



## reticulatus (10. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Gibts nicht von irgendeinem Hersteller (DAM glaub ich) jetzt Rollen, bei denen man die Farbe mit "Tuning Kits" passend zur Rute machen kann...natürlich für teuer Geld :q !
> 
> Wahrscheinlich verkauft sich das auch noch, egal was für ne Rolle im Plastik steckt...



|uhoh:Naja, wer´s braucht! 

Wieder was überflüssiges in meinen Augen!


----------



## Taxidermist (10. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Das Stichwort ist "Obsoleszenz" und ist (Haupt)Bestandteil unserer Wirtschaftsform!
Es werden in vielen Bereichen Produkte entwickelt, welche nur eine begrenzte Zeit ihre Aufgabe erfüllen sollen, damit sie einfach neu gekauft werden müssen!
Die Sollbruchstellen (Fehlerquellen) sind eingebaut!
Und je mehr Hersteller das große Obsoleszenzkarusell drehen, desto besser geht deren Rechnung auf und der Verbraucher wird chancenlos noch die wenigen Hersteller herauszufinden, die seriös arbeiten!

Hierzu eine interessante Site:http://www.murks-nein-danke.de/blog/

Jürgen


----------



## Gemini (10. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Der Markt bestimmt doch irgendwo was angenommen wird und was nicht dachte ich. Wenn man irgendwann mit seinem Equipment zufrieden ist muss man doch einfach nichts Neues mehr kaufen.

Immer wenn es um das Thema geht liest man fast ausschliesslich dass den ganzen neuen Kram kein Mensch braucht und man eh mit der Rolle von 1972 viel lieber angelt. Komischerweise sieht man dann einen nicht unerheblichen Teil dieser "Weissen Antikonsum-Ritter" später mit neuem Tackle am Wasser...

Wahrscheinlich ist die böse Industrie schuld. Verführt mit unlauteren Methoden, Gehirnwäsche oder höchstwahrscheinlich sogar Konsumdrogen im Trinkwasser die eigentlich standhafte Konsumverweigerer-Anglerschaft zum Kauf von immer neuen  Produkten...

Bei mir wirkts jedenfalls UND ich hab Spass dabei, mache heute noch ein bis zwei Neuspielzeug-Bestellungen fertig.


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



reticulatus schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> wie antonio schon geschrieben hat liegt das an der Gesellschaft.
> 
> ...



Das sehe ich anders.

Die Knausrigkeit liegt beim Käufer. Geiz ist Geil.

Wie Andal schon schrieb, musste man früher für eine gute Rolle um die 100-150 D-Mark hinlegen. Das entspricht nach heutiger Wertigkeit mindestens den gleichen Betrag in €.

Dafür müssen die heutigen Rollen aber auch noch allen möglichen Schnickschnack haben. Und das kostet den Hersteller alles Extra.

Der Konsument aber will möglichst viel Rolle für möglichst wenig Geld. Der Preisdruck ist gigantisch, alleine schon durch den Online-Handel. Was kümmert es den Verbraucher, wenn ein Online-Händler mit seiner offensiven Preispolitik früher oder später den Löffel abgibt. Die Preismarke ist dann gesetzt und das Gleiche teurer zu verkaufen funktioniert halt nicht.

So ist es eben die Geiz ist Geil Mentalität, die mit den Preisen die Qualität in den Keller fährt. 

Würde der Markt nach einfachen, robusten und haltbaren Rollen gieren, und wäre der Konsument willens oder in der Lage einen angemessenen Preis zu zahlen, hätten wir die Probleme nicht.


----------



## Andal (10. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Geminis Frage ist schnell beantwortet.

Jeder weiß, dass es nicht sonderlich gesund ist, von Currywurst und Pommes speciaal zu leben. Aber es ist halt auch verdammt lecker.

Nur weil ich weiß, dass mein altes Zeug ausreichen würde, muss ich doch noch lange nicht meinen Fetisch, sprich den Sammelwahn, in den Orcus jagen!


----------



## Gemini (10. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

@Andal

Das meine ich ja, es ist irgendwo so gewollt aber man lässt keine Gelegenheit aus sich darüber zu beschweren.

Und warum Produkte nicht mehr den Lebenszyklus und die Qualität wie früher besitzen hat Ralle prima erklärt.


----------



## vermesser (10. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



Gemini schrieb:


> Immer wenn es um das Thema geht liest man fast ausschliesslich dass den ganzen neuen Kram kein Mensch braucht und man eh mit der Rolle von 1972 viel lieber angelt.



Das nicht unbedingt, ich kaufe auch immer wieder gern neues Gerät, auch Rollen. Aber ich erwarte für mein Geld einen Gegenwert...der ist bei Penn, Okuma, Daiwa und wohl auch Shimano gegeben...gutes Geld, gute Rolle. Bei vielen anderen Herstellern aber nicht.

Ich glaube, zum Großteil liegt es auch am immer kürzeren Lebenszyklus einer Rolle...jeder will jedes Jahr eine neue...die darf aber nichts kosten und soll alles können und noch teurer aussehen als sie war...

Kaufe ich aber einmal was ordentliches, hab ich Ruhe...langweilig, aber preiswerter am Ende.

Bei "Verbrauchsmaterial" wie Kunstködern experimentiere ich auch gern...aber eine Rolle muss grundlegend drei Sachen...vernünftig wickeln und werfen, ordentlich bremsen und halten...!! Blöd, wenn´s daran schon scheitert...


----------



## vermesser (10. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das sehe ich anders.
> 
> Die Knausrigkeit liegt beim Käufer. Geiz ist Geil.
> 
> ...



Da muss ich Dir ein wenig widersprechen. Der Preisdruck lastet auf ordentlichen Herstellern genauso wie auf den Herstellern der Klapperrollen. Trotzdem gibts Hersteller, die unkaputtbare Rollen für 50-100 Euro bauen und andere, die das für den gleichen Preis nicht hinkriegen.

Guck Dir mal ne Sargus oder Slammer an...und stell eine DAM, Cormoran oder Balzer für den gleichen Preis daneben...da liegen qualitätsmäßig Welten zwischen...abgesehen davon, daß die Klapperrollen moderner aussehen, häufig leichter sind und agressiver vermarktet werden.


----------



## Lautertaler (10. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Ich fische nur Shimano, und kann sagen das sogar die günstigsten Rollen der Marke eine gefühlte Ewigkeit halten.

Und die Hochwertigen; reden wir erst gar nicht darüber.

So habe ich noch nie eine dieser Rollen ausgetauscht weil eine einen Defekt hatte, sondern bis jetzt nur weil ich dachte man könnte sein Tackle mal auf den neuesten Stand bringen.

Und die "alten" Shimanos bringe ich immer noch zu einem vernünftigen Preis bei z.B.  Ebay an den Mann .

Das zeigt doch die Hochwertigkeit dieser Rollen!!!


----------



## vermesser (10. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Hihi, offensichtlich bin ich ja nicht allein, wenn schon Leute wie Knispel alte Rollen gebraucht kaufen.

Mein Rollenpark besteht demnächst nur noch aus Penn Slammer, Penn Sargus, Penn Slammer Live Liner, Okuma Longbow, Penn Spinfisher, den Daiwa Crossfire (wat ne Qualität das alte Modell für 35 Euro hat :k ) und irgendwann zwei Daiwa SS2600...damit dürften alle Situationen, mit denen man am heimischen Wasser zu tun hat abgedeckt sein...der Rest wird verkauft oder entsorgt...und dann ist rollentechnisch Ruhe für die nächsten Jahre...


----------



## Andal (10. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Bei Knispel und mir kommt halt auch noch "erschwerend" hinzu, dass wir zur Randgruppe der angeltechnischen Nostalgisten zählen.

Wenn es einem Streetfisher Magenschmerzen bereitet, mit einer 2011er Kombo den 1. Mai 2012 anzuangeln, dann macht es uns eben einen Heidenspaß, mit Bob James Glasruten durch die Carbonrutenwälder ans Wasser zu schreiten.

Variatio delectat! :vik:


----------



## HD4ever (10. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

mit können hat das sicher nichts zu tun ...
denke bei der heutigen Geiz_ist_geil Mentalität kann sich sowas am Markt nicht unbedingt behaupten.
Produziert wird ja eh fast alles in Fernost...


----------



## Knispel (10. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



Andal schrieb:


> Bei Knispel und mir kommt halt auch noch "erschwerend" hinzu, dass wir zur Randgruppe der angeltechnischen Nostalgisten zählen.
> 
> Wenn es einem Streetfisher Magenschmerzen bereitet, mit einer 2011er Kombo den 1. Mai 2012 anzuangeln, dann macht es uns eben einen Heidenspaß, mit Bob James Glasruten durch die Carbonrutenwälder ans Wasser zu schreiten.
> 
> Variatio delectat! :vik:


 

Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen - lass uns Opas mal unsere Allcocs oder J.W. Young , da können 99 % aller Leute hier eh nicht mit umgehen, die sind unverwüstlich und werden mit zunehmenden Alter sogar immer besser, und das alles OHNE Kugellager.
Ob das die Röllchen von Shimanski und Co. auch bringen, ich glaube nicht ...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (10. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



Andal schrieb:


> Bei Knispel und mir kommt halt auch noch "erschwerend" hinzu, dass wir zur Randgruppe der angeltechnischen Nostalgisten zählen.
> 
> Wenn es einem Streetfisher Magenschmerzen bereitet, mit einer 2011er Kombo den 1. Mai 2012 anzuangeln, dann macht es uns eben einen Heidenspaß, mit Bob James Glasruten durch die Carbonrutenwälder ans Wasser zu schreiten.
> 
> Variatio delectat! :vik:



Consuetudo est altera natura!
Auch von Cicero und könnte erklären, warum die Randgrüppler der "Schreitenden Nostalgisten" immer noch mit dem alten Geraffel um' See tappen.:q


----------



## reticulatus (10. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das sehe ich anders.
> 
> Die Knausrigkeit liegt beim Käufer. Geiz ist Geil.
> 
> ...


Du hast mein Posting nicht wirklich verstanden oder?

Knausert der Kunde, muß der Gerätehersteller, wenn er keine "Auffangprodukte" hat, auch auf Knauserigkeit setzen, was sich eben meistens im Material niederschlägt.

Das Eine zieht das Andere nach sich.

Auf Schnick-Schnack setze ich zumindest nicht, sondern auf Funktionalität und Robustheit/Stabilität, das bewährt sich seit weit über 20 Jahren und wird auch weiterhin so bleiben.

In deinem angegebenen Preissegment bewegen sich auch meine Ruten und Rollen, allerdings kaufe ich viel bei der Bucht(was ich kenne) oder bei diversen Anbietern (Wurfzettel,Aktionsangebote,Lagerräumungsaktion usw etc), wo ich, wenn ich etwas nicht gleich brauche schon viele Schnäppchen gemacht habe, teilweise zur Hälfte des Katalogpreises ersteigert/gekauft.
Zudem setze ich viel auf Auslaufmodelle des Vorjahres /Vorvorjahres, die sind auch oft günstiger zu bekommen, wie aktuelle Modelle.

Es gibt eben auch Leute , die auf ihr Geld achten müssen, da ist es nur legitim, daß man sparsam ist, das hat aber nicht das geringste mit Geiz zu tun!


----------



## bazawe (10. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Und haben Firmen mal eine gute Rolle verschwindet sie wieder vom Markt, anstatt das bewährte Modell zu modifiziern werden mindestens drei neue Serien produziert.
Habe erst gestern zwei alte Balzer Alucron neu geölt und gefettet, die Rollen sind mittlerweile 12 Jahre alt und leisten ihren Dienst beim Kombischleppen auf Saibling immer noch ohne zu mucken. Sicher meine Daiwas laufen schon ruhiger, aber hätte Balzer vor Jahren auf dem Modell aufgebaut anstatt gefühlte 100 neue Serien auf den Markt zu werfen hätten sie heute unter Garantie eine Spitzenrolle.

Gruß bazawe


----------



## Knispel (10. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Consuetudo est altera natura!
> Auch von Cicero und könnte erklären, warum die Randgrüppler der "Schreitenden Nostalgisten" immer noch mit dem alten Geraffel um' See tappen.:q


 
Die Gewohnheit ist die zweite Natur ? Das kann man nicht sagen. Andreas und ich haben auch modernstes Tackle zur Auswahl.


----------



## magi (10. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Rein wirtschaftlich betrachtet ist der Markt nur der Teil der Nachfrage, der dann in den Augen der Händler auch wirksam wird. Sprich die, die etwas kaufen repräsentieren den Markt. Wenn ich diese sch.. Geiz ist Geil Metalität vieler sehe wundert es mich nicht, dass die Hersteller fast nur noch Billigschrott anbieten. Und hört endlich auf hier rumzuheulen, das ne  200+Euro Rolle viel zu teuer ist, wenn gleichzeitig allein die mitgeführten Gummifische+Jigs im Kasten das doppelte kosten. So Sachen kann man sich auch als Teenager leisten, die Frage ist nur ob man das will..Falls hier ein Nein steht darf man sich auch nicht beschweren..


----------



## Andal (10. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

In der Gewohnheit liegt halt auch immer ein Stück Tradition. Für mich nicht das Bewahren der Asche, sondern auch ein Stück weit die Weitergabe des Feuers.


----------



## antonio (10. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das sehe ich anders.
> 
> Die Knausrigkeit liegt beim Käufer. Geiz ist Geil.
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Da muss ich Dir ein wenig widersprechen. Der Preisdruck lastet auf ordentlichen Herstellern genauso wie auf den Herstellern der Klapperrollen. Trotzdem gibts Hersteller, die unkaputtbare Rollen für 50-100 Euro bauen und andere, die das für den gleichen Preis nicht hinkriegen.
> 
> Guck Dir mal ne Sargus oder Slammer an...und stell eine DAM, Cormoran oder Balzer für den gleichen Preis daneben...da liegen qualitätsmäßig Welten zwischen...abgesehen davon, daß die Klapperrollen moderner aussehen, häufig leichter sind und agressiver vermarktet werden.



Das es im gleichen Preissegment dennoch unterschiedliche Qualitäten gibt, ist klar. Ich behaupte aber trotzdem, dass man Rollen in der früheren Qualität heute nicht mehr, oder nicht zu einem vergleichbaren Preis, kaufen kann.
Die Diskussion darüber wäre aber heute auch zu früh, weil man das frühestens in 25 Jahren belegen könnte.




reticulatus schrieb:


> Du hast mein Posting nicht wirklich verstanden oder?
> 
> Knausert der Kunde, muß der Gerätehersteller, wenn er keine "Auffangprodukte" hat, auch auf Knauserigkeit setzen, was sich eben meistens im Material niederschlägt.
> 
> ...



Och, ich hab Dein posting schon verstanden, Du meines aber offenbar nicht.

Es geht nicht um die Knausrigkeit des Einzelnen, sondern um die der Gesellschaft. 
Da schließe ich mich übrigens nicht aus, den ich kann auch kein Geld kacken.

Ich kann aber was anderes machen, nämlich mir für das Budget das ich habe, das mir am besten tauglich erscheinende kaufen.
Zuletzt waren das vor drei oder vier Jahren zwei Shimanos für jeweils 29,-€. Ohne Kampf- und Heckbremse, Freilauf und sonstigen Schnickschnack.

Ganz einfache Rollen, die immer noch tadellos funktionieren, obwohl ich nicht grade pfleglich damit umgehe.

Ob die das in 20 Jahren noch tun, weiß ich nicht. Aber für das Geld hab ich einen reellen Gegenwert erhalten. 

Mehr will ich ja nicht.


----------



## vermesser (10. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich behaupte aber trotzdem, dass man Rollen in der früheren Qualität heute nicht mehr, oder nicht zu einem vergleichbaren Preis, kaufen kann.



Gibts, aber man muss suchen. Wenn 100 Euro die Grenze sind, gibts einige Modelle, die wohl noch in 20 Jahren laufen. Leider Ausnahmen...



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Aber für das Geld hab ich einen reellen Gegenwert erhalten.



Genau das ist der Punkt, und genau dieses Versprechen von Leistung und Gegenleistung wird zunehmend nicht mehr eingehalten. Glücklich ist, wer ein preiswertes "altes" Modell findet...


----------



## Andal (10. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



> Ob die das in 20 Jahren noch tun, weiß ich nicht. Aber für das Geld hab ich einen reellen Gegenwert erhalten.



Das ist der ausschlaggebende Punkt. Ich sehe es aber als gegeben, dass auch heute noch jeder das für sein Geld bekommen kann, was er will und wofür er willens ist zu bezahlen. Gold gabs noch nie für Shaizze!


----------



## gründler (10. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Ja ja das gute alte Material......


----------



## reticulatus (10. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Och, ich hab Dein posting schon verstanden, Du meines aber offenbar nicht.
> 
> Es geht nicht um die Knausrigkeit des Einzelnen, sondern um die der Gesellschaft.
> Da schließe ich mich übrigens nicht aus, den ich kann auch kein Geld kacken.
> ...


Nichts anderes sagen meine Postings aus.

Besitze zum Beispiel einige Shimano Catanas in diversen Größen und verschiedenen Modellreihen, welche seit etwa 4-10 oder auch 12 Jahren treu ihre Dienste leisten, diese werden allerdings sobald ein Angeln im Winter kaum mehr möglich ist gesäubert, gefettet und geölt.
Bei guter "Führung" werden sie dieselbe Zeit nochmal halten, hoffe ich zumindest.
Gekostet haben diese Frontbremsrollen auch alle zwischen 35-50€.


----------



## Merlin (10. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Heute gibt es auch gute Rollen ....wenn man ein bißchen sucht.
und früher gab es auch jede Menge Rollen die Ihr Geld nicht Wert waren.

Aber früher war eh alles besser|rolleyes


----------



## perikles (10. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



reticulatus schrieb:


> Es gibt eben auch Leute , die auf ihr Geld achten müssen, da ist es nur legitim, daß man sparsam ist, das hat aber nicht das geringste mit Geiz zu tun!



der unterschied zwischen sparsamkeit und geiz ist der, das der sparsame wenig ausgeben kann, und der geizhals eher derjenige ist, der kohle hat, aber nichts ausgeben will^^

noch was, ich sehe oft, wie diese geiz ist geil mentalität überall angeprangert wird, und bei talkshows wird oft dagegen polemisiert, aber eine frage, wenn geiz ist geil wirklich so abturnend und widerwärtig ist, warum funktioniert es überall, und ist so erfolgreich? die leute die nicht so denken und es öffentlich publik machen, sollen bitte auch so handeln, und sich eine shimano stella oder ne daiwa certate kaufen, weil dann würde diese mentalität auch wieder verschwinden, aber vielleicht gibt es in deutschland immer mehr menschen die trotz  arbeit(oder frührente, arbeitslosigkeit, alleinerziehend) immer weniger in der tasche haben, und so leider auf alles achten müssen, von der aldi-salami bis zum angelzeug, ich glaube das vergessen immer mehr leute, dass in deutschland viele menschen nicht in diesen wohlstand leben, der vielleicht in einigen mittelstands oder höheren kreisen herrscht, vielleicht passt sich der markt ganz einfach den realen verhältnissen an? und produziert so von billig material bis zum high-tech quality sämtliche richtungen, je nach geldbeutel kann man doch frei entscheiden, was man will, 
ich persönlich suche mir eine rolle immer nach angelart aus, meine winkelpicker rollen sind, z.B cormoran billig schrott, meine schlepprollen sind ryobis (zauber), meine zwei spinnrollen sind einmal eine cormoran chronos und eine ryobi zauber 1000er, und ich fische wirklich viel damit, und diese rollen waren jetzt nicht super teuer und halten schon ne guade zeit, die chronos hat zwar schon ihre macken, aber die wird gefischt, bis sie auseinanderfällt, wie jedes angelmaterial was ich besitze, gekauft wird nur, wenns wirklich nicht mehr geht^^ 
ich finde penn wirklich sehr robust, nur sind mir persönlich etwas zu grob, shimano hat für mich im vergleich zu meinen ryobis im gleichen preissegment nicht wirklich was zu bieten, vorallem für ryobis bekomme ich immer ersatzspulen her, ohne probleme
z.B die excusima für knapp 30 euro, bis jetzt konnte ich im fachhandel nichts vergleichbares finden für dieses geld,
für mich kommt nur noch ryobi als neukauf auf die rute,


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



perikles schrieb:


> der unterschied zwischen sparsamkeit und geiz ist der, das der sparsame wenig ausgeben kann, und der geizhals eher derjenige ist, der kohle hat, aber nichts ausgeben will^^



Das ist völlig richtig.

Problematisch wirds aber dann, wenn der (zu Recht) sparsame versucht oder glaubt, eine wesentlich höher Gegenleistung zu erhalten, als er in der Lage oder willens ist, zu bezahlen.

Auch das ist im Grunde ok, aber man darf sich nicht wundern, wenn dann der ganze Schnickschnack nur Geraffel ist.

Den Anspruch, für einen schmalen Taler ein High-tech Equipment zu bekommen, das auch noch jahrelang hält, halte ich, früher wie heute, für vermessen.


----------



## perikles (10. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

richtig ralle^^ deswegen gibts ja auch angelforen, wo die kollegen ihre erfahrungen posten können, was das preisleistungsverhältniss angeht, das internet hat doch den markt komplett liberalisiert und wir können entscheiden, das wir den billig schrott einfach nicht kaufen, was nicht fängt oder gut funktioniert wird halt nicht gekauft, ich glaube schon, dass wir alle zusammen eine macht besitzen, nur sind wir uns dessen gar nicht wirklich bewusst, wenn ich ein hersteller wäre, würde ich immer in internetforen lesen, wie die leute über meine produkte denken, balzer und dam haben leider was das angeht, wirklich die jahre verpennt, und ja, ich möchte wirklich nicht mehr mit dem globigen alten zeug aus den 70er-80er-90ern fischen, mag sein das die alten rollen robuster sind, aber bei mir muss eine rolle die oft benützt wird, nicht ewig halten 6-10 jahre sind eine gute zeit,und aufs jahr gerechnet kostet mich eine rolle 5-9 euro, selbst wenns 13 euro pro jahr wären, wäre das ok,


----------



## Andreas25 (10. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



Andal schrieb:


> Das ist der ausschlaggebende Punkt. Ich sehe es aber als gegeben, dass auch heute noch jeder das für sein Geld bekommen kann, was er will und wofür er willens ist zu bezahlen. Gold gabs noch nie für Shaizze!



Genau da liegt das Problem. Es gibt auch heute noch rollen die Langlebig und von guter Qualität  sind und nicht die Welt kosten. 
Nur, woher soll man Wissen welche nun Müll ist und welche zu gebrauchen ist? Die meisten werden sich am Preis und der Marke orientieren. Und die Marke baut ihr image nunmal hauptsächlich durch Werbung auf. Eine für die jeweilige Zielgruppe gut zugeschnittene und aggressiv geführte Werbekampagne kann deshalb auch aus mittelmäßigem Material plötzlich den neuen Stern am Rollenhimmel machen. Sieht man ganz gut Balzer Rollen. Bisher hab ich ganz selten mal einen thread gelesen in dem Rollen dieses Herstellers vorgekommen sind. Seit sie die "Outlaw" Rollen und Ruten rausgebracht haben findet Balzer plötzlich auch im Forum statt. Dabei hat's gereicht das die Rollen bunt bemalt sind und eine Japanische Modellbezeichnung haben. 

Mein Fazit also: Die Qualität im Rollensektor hat nachgelassen weil es deutlich effektiver ist Geld in Werbung zu investieren als in die Qualität des Produkts.


----------



## angler1996 (10. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

mal ne Frage an die nicht mehr ganz soo Jungen:
kanns nicht sein, dass ihr damals ( naja, wann war das?)
einfach etwas bewußt aus der nicht ganz so Billigschiene gekauft habt? Und das ganze Billiggeraudel/ schnell kaputt Gehendes einfach nicht mehr in Erinnerung habt?
Zumal ich eines Nicht unterschätzen würde- die Möglichkeiten zur Nachrichtenübermittlung, wie z.B. im geheimsnisumwitterten Anglerboard. (In der Tagesschau kam jedenfalls selten was zu Problemen mit DAM -Rollen)
Ich will damit nicht wegdiskutieren, dass dieses Problem sicher tatsächlich besteht. Wer baut schon noch Rollen?
An die meißten wird doch nur noch ein Name aufgepappt.
( nach jahrelanger, intensiver Testperiode unter härtesten Bedingungen)
Gruß A.


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



perikles schrieb:


> richtig ralle^^ deswegen gibts ja auch angelforen, wo die kollegen ihre erfahrungen posten können, was das preisleistungsverhältniss angeht, das internet hat doch den markt komplett liberalisiert und wir können entscheiden, das wir den billig schrott einfach nicht kaufen, was nicht fängt oder gut funktioniert wird halt nicht gekauft,



"Wir" wollen das aber offenbar kaufen.

Kuck, wenn ich mir ne Rolle kaufe, überleg ich vorher, was ich ausgeben kann. In dem Preissegment schau ich mich dann um und suche zunächst mal die Rollen raus, die möglichst wenig Funktionen haben. Da kann möglichst wenig dran kaputt gehen. Bei den ausgewählten entscheidet dann die Haptik und das Bauchgefühl.

Dann kuck ich noch die Preisklassen darunter an, ob da vielleicht was vergleichbares dabei ist.

Hat eigentlich immer gepasst, nicht nur bei Rollen. 

Allerdings kauf ich auch nix im Online-Handel. Ich will die Sachen prüfen können bevor ich sie kaufe. 

Muss aber letztlch jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Breamhunter (10. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



perikles schrieb:


> deswegen gibts ja auch angelforen, wo die kollegen ihre erfahrungen posten können, was das preisleistungsverhältniss angeht, das internet hat doch den markt komplett liberalisiert und wir können entscheiden, das wir den billig schrott einfach nicht kaufen



Das Problem hierbei ist aber auch, daß kaum jemand seine Langzeiterfahrungen postet. 
Da wird gesagt, gestern ist die Rolle XY von der Firma Z angekommen und bei den ersten Trockenübungen lief die Rolle schön leise, es klappert nichts und das Wickelbild ist auch super.
Wie es nach einer gewissen Zeit aussieht wird nicht mehr erwähnt. 
Mal zur Ausgangsfrage: Ich habe mit Mitchell-Rollen (300 + 308) angefangen zu angeln. Die Dinger habe ich heute noch und sie laufen noch. Die liefen ja out of the box schon etwas robuster und lauter als die heutigen Rollen :q
Jetzt dachte ich vor ca. 10-12 Jahren als diese 300 X Serie rauskam, das Ding mußte haben. 
Nach einer Woche am Bodden war das Getriebe breit, das Schnurlaufröllchen hat geschliffen und an allen Ecken und Enden hat es gewackelt. 
Bei den alten stand allerdings noch "Made in france" drauf


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> mal ne Frage an die nicht mehr ganz soo Jungen:
> kanns nicht sein, dass ihr damals ( naja, wann war das?)
> einfach etwas bewußt aus der nicht ganz so Billigschiene gekauft habt? Und das ganze Billiggeraudel/ schnell kaputt Gehendes einfach nicht mehr in Erinnerung habt?



Also bei mir ist damals so um die 25 - 30 Jahre her.
Klar hab ich da auf Qualität geachtet. Ich weiß noch, wie die ersten Ryobis mit Heckbremse auf den Markt kamen. Schrott hoch zwölf. Allerdings war damals auch die Auswahl nicht so verwirrend groß. Geraffel gabs schon immer. Gutes hatte damals wie heute seinen Preis.


----------



## Andal (10. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> mal ne Frage an die nicht mehr ganz soo Jungen:
> kanns nicht sein, dass ihr damals ( naja, wann war das?)
> einfach etwas bewußt aus der nicht ganz so Billigschiene gekauft habt? Und das ganze Billiggeraudel/ schnell kaputt Gehendes einfach nicht mehr in Erinnerung habt?
> Gruß A.



Das war seinerzeit erheblich problematischer, als es heute für einen Jungangler ist. So mit 10 Jahren hatte ich wöchentlich 2,- DM Taschengeld und war damit gegenüber meinen Spezln schon einer der wohlhabenden Saububen. Das reichte mehr schlecht als recht für lose Haken und Korkpropen, aber garantiert nicht für eine qualitativ ansprechende Rolle. Also fischte ich halt meine damals schon antike Noris Wenderolle, bis ich dann mit 12 endlich die langersehnte DAM Quick 330 mein Eigen nennen durfte. Die täte es heute noch, läge sie nicht aus sentimentalen Gründen in ihrem Reliquienschrein.

High End Tackle war vor 40 Jahren ungleich teurer und seltener zu bekommen, als das heute der Fall ist. Früher wars sicher nicht besser, aber mit Sicherheit anders und in vielen Belangen einfacher. Heute kann ich mir die Träume meiner Kindheit erfüllen. Die Rollen und Ruten, die bald so alt sind, wie ich selber. Und es macht mir einen todsündigen Sapß damit zu angeln!


----------



## perikles (10. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

@ralle, wenn ich was neues kaufe, lese ich mich fit zuerst, frage danach bei spezln nach, dann kommt der preisvergleich vom fachhändler bis ebay, internetshops, wenn ich das glück habe, nehme ich die rollen in die hand, wenn der preisunterschied beim fachhändler nur ein paar euros sind, wird sie dort gekauft, falls aber  der preis um die 15-25 euro oder höher ist, wie im internet, dann wird sie dort gekauft,

@breamhunter: vielleicht weil einige rollen, wenn es dann langzeiterfahrungen sind, sie nicht mehr zu kaufen gibt, viele modelle werden verbessert oder verschlimmbessert, welche rolle wurde den 2002 schon hergestellt und ist heute noch im handel aktuell?


----------



## Rikked_ASVheBitt (10. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Ich kann Ralle 24 in seinen Aussagen nur zustimmen.
Das Geld ist knapp aber wenn ich schon die Kohle auf den Tisch hau möchte ich was Vernünftiges.
Und ich bedanke mich an alle, vor allem an den Threadersteller für die hilfreichen Information. Ewig ließt man Krams wie "Kauf dir die Red Arc...die ist gut ich habe die auch." Na toll da hat jemand drei Wochen eine Rolle und empfiehlt Etwas. Bei einer Angel etwas anderes aber eine Rolle kann man nciht nach drei mal fischen perfekt kennen.

Ich finde dieser Thread könnte oben angeheftet werden... (ich weiß leider im Moment nicht wie ich es beschreiben soll ....


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (10. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Geplante Obsoleszenz ist doch nun heutzutage bei vielen Produkten gang und gebe, wer wundert sich denn da?


----------



## Allround-Angler (10. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Schönes Thema. Danke an den TE#h.
Anbei meine kühnen Thesen:

Auch damals (80er) gab es schon "Schrott", auch von namhaften Herstellern bzw. Anbietern.

Die Rollen damals waren in der Regel robuster, aber heutzutage wickeln sie viel besser auf, früher gabs mehr Schnurdrall.

@andal(erstes Posting: "bin mal gespannt, was sie uns vorsetzen"): Die Nachfrage bestimmt das Angebot.
Solange Leute Rolenschrott mit x Kugellagern kaufen und sich von anderem Schnickschnack blenden lassen, wird das auch angeboten.

Was ich, zugegeben subjektiverweise, feststelle, sind Qualitätsschwankungen beim selben Produkt, bzw. dass zweite Wahl billig im Internet verhökert wird.


----------



## vermesser (10. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Hey, ich scheine mit dem Thema ja echt einen Nerv getroffen zu haben??? Anscheinend gibts doch noch ein paar Leute, die sich Rollen für Jahre und nicht für Monate kaufen wollen.

Meine persönlichen Topmarken, die ich selbst intensiv fische oder von Bekannten weiß, daß sie gut sind, also Penn, Daiwa und Okuma erheben keinen Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit...ich bin mir sicher, daß auch andere gute Rollen bauen. Aber anscheinend ist die Rate an Ausfällen bei diesen drei Herstellern eher zu vernachlässigen...zumindest hab ich selten was über defekte Rollen dieser Hersteller gelesen...! 

Ein interessanter Punkt ist, was einmal vorhin angesprochen wurde...das nach Neukauf einmal ne Meldung kommt und dann nie wieder, obwohl eher die Langzeitqualität interessant ist. Bei den Rollen, die ich habe und fische und wo ich hier ein Thema im Forum habe, werd ich mal ab und an einen Bericht reinsetzen. Es besteht zumindest die Hoffnung, daß diese Rollen auch noch in zwei- drei Jahren zu kaufen sind.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (10. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> mal ne Frage an die nicht mehr ganz soo Jungen:
> kanns nicht sein, dass ihr damals ( naja, wann war das?)
> einfach etwas bewußt aus der nicht ganz so Billigschiene gekauft habt? Und das ganze Billiggeraudel/ schnell kaputt Gehendes einfach nicht mehr in Erinnerung habt?
> 
> Gruß A.



Damals...war bei mir so um 1980 rum.Bewusst habe ich damals Qualität UND "Halbgares" gekauft.Zwei No Name Haspeln aus der Kaufhaus Sportabteilung mit Klappkurbel.Zusammen 20 Mark.Wobei Klappkurbel falsch war..Klapper-und Wackelkurbel war passender.Ok,ein-und ausklappen ging auch...meist klappte sie sogar dann ein,wenn man es gar nicht wollte.War quasi ein bewusster Notkauf,Geld für höherwertiges
war noch nicht in ausreichender Höhe gespart und man wollte schliesslich trotzdem fischen gehen.

Kurz vor dem endgültigen Exitus der Rollen,so nach 6 Monaten,
war durch Taschengeld sparen,Ferienjob auf dem Bau und div.Zuwendungen der Grosseltern der Säckel gefüllt.
Rein zum Fachhändler und in 3 Shakepeare Sigma,Gr 20,30 und 50 investiert.Das war damals eine Menge Holz. Ich meine noch im Kopf zu haben das er meinen Kaufwunsch mit leuchtenden Augen aufgenommen hat.Schnur gab es gratis dazu:q

Und diese Investition war in meinem Anglerleben eine der besten.Bis heute nahezu null Spiel an Rotor und Einschraubkurbel.Ritzel,Antriebsrad fast wie neu...und das bei Minimalpflege.Made in Japan

Zwischenzeitlich gab es beizeiten mal neues,es wurde begrabbelt und gekauft(selten) begrabbelt und sofort entsetzt wieder weggelegt kam da öfter vor.Sicher,die Rollen liefen zwar leichtgängiger,satter(Heute sagt man ja smooth|uhoh: )und wirkten trendiger.

Der Blick oder Griff auf Details bzw Explosionszeichnungen auf dem Karton holte einen dann überwiegend rasch wieder auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurück;Unterdimensionierte Nadellager in RL Sperren,Plaste Gehäuse,wackelnde Spulen,Kurbeln mit Spiel,am besten noch Klappkurbeln mit Niet im Nanoformat und und....bei Ladenneuen Rollen.Fehlte eigentlich nur noch der Aufdruck *Mindestens haltbar bis...*

Meiner Meinung nach hat in den letzten Jahren da wieder ein Umdenken eingesetzt.Es gibt wieder Qualität.Die schlechte Nachricht lautet:du musst dafür bei Daiwa oder Shimanski(selbst unter dem Anpassungseffekt) weitaus tiefer in die Tasche greifen als anno dunnemal.Desweiteren wird der Rollenmarkt immer unüberschaubarer.Untere Preisschiene und High End Klasse sind abgegrenzt wobei ich bei letzterer auch den Eindruck habe das hier eine Lizenz zum Gelddrucken geschaffen wurde.Bestes Beispiel Wegfall der Shimano Fireblood..nicht das die potentielle Kundschaft noch die(in meinen Augen)überteuerte Stella liegenlässt.Ein Schelm wer Absicht dabei wittert.Weg mit der hauseigenen Konkurrenz?!

Das wirklich tückische ist der Bereich der Mittelklasse.Da liegen Top und Flop eng beieinander.Gerade Shimano und Daiwa bekleckern sich mit ihrer Firmenpolitik da nicht gerade mit Ruhm.Gut,sie laufen prima aber sind eindeutig zu teuer.Im Bereich bis ungefähr 100 € greife ich von vornherein auf Ryobi,deren Klone sowie Okuma und Penn zurück.

Wobei ich da auch so meine Zweifel habe ob die nach 30 Jahren genauso laufen wie die Oldies ala Quick,Ambitex oder Sigma.

Betrifft ja übr.nicht nur Rollen.Wer sich mal bei Dingen des täglichen Gebrauchs umschaut,wird Parallelen entdecken.
Die Masse macht den Umsatz,wirkliche=langlebige Qualität ist vorhanden aber für viele unerschwinglich geworden.Qualität geht schon als Nischenprodukt durch.


----------



## vermesser (10. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Woran erkennt man denn Eurer Meinung nach eine langlebige Rolle im Laden?? Ohne vorher groß zu googlen, ohne Erfahrungen von Bekannten zu haben? Grade Einsteiger sind ja ganz schnell überfordert, wenn sie im Laden vor hundert blinkenden Rollen stehen und wissen überhaupt nicht, was wirklich wichtig ist...und nur sehr wenige Fachhändler raten zu einer unauffälligeren und gar noch preiswerteren Rolle...


----------



## Sensitivfischer (10. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Nun, die Frage war ja eingangs, warum nur wenige gute Rollen bauen können?
Können? Ich glaube kaum, dass es am Können liegt und ich denke man sollte auch nicht naiv sein und glauben, alles sei nur das Ergebnis unseres Konsumverhaltens, Geiz ist Geil- Mentalität sei alleine an allem Schuld, der Markt würde sich selber regulieren und so ein neoliberaler Sche*ß!
Es ist nicht so. Vor Jahren stellten viele uns bekannte Marken ihren Plämpel hier in Deutschland her, beschäftigten Leute wie du und ich, für anständiges Geld. Man durfte Überstunden machen und bekam diese auch fürstlich bezahlt, da gab es überhaupt keine Diskussion mit dem Chef und auch ein einfacher Mann, der im Schlachthof täglich im Akkord Schweineschultern ausbeinte, konnte ein Schweinegeld verdienen, wenn er fleißig war.
Die meisten Arbeiter hatten auch genug Geld, um sich die Produkte kaufen zu können, die der Betrieb fertigte, es reichte für 2 Wochen Familienurlaub und auch ein Audi 80 für 30000 DM war nicht unbezahlbar. Es wurden Häuser gebaut... und es gab bescheidenen Wohlstand.
Dann begann das Übel, es strömten Produkte aus dem asiatischen Raum auf unsere Märkte, Produkte die gleiches für weniger Geld als deutsche Produkte offerierten.
Auch dieses Zeug fand seine Abnehmer, wenn auch anfangs mit Skepsis, alleine der unterirdische Preis brachte manchmal den Ausschlag, ob etwas gekauft wurde. Im Angelbereich dominierte damals noch "Made in Korea" und wenn's wa gescheites war, "Made in Japan".
Damals hätte die Politik handeln müssen, zur Not mit Strafzöllen auf ausländische Produkte(die USA macht das bis heute), aber dafür hätte man Rückgrad gebraucht, schließlich hätte man sich mit Bankenwirtschaft und anderem Lumpenpack anlegen müssen.
Es hätte uns in Deutschland nicht kümmern müssen, denn auch den Betrieben und damit den Chefetagen ging es gut, es wurde nach wie vor "Made in Western Gemany" verkauft.
Wenn da nicht die Gier der unersättlichen Chefs dieser Welt gewesen wäre, die den Hals nie vollbekommen und ein noch viel besseres Geschäft witterten:
Nicht mehr produzieren, sondern nur noch produzieren lassen und am Handel verdienen oder Produktion im Ausland und Firmenhauptsitz, zumindest aber einen Briefkasten in Deutschland, wegen dem geilen deutschen Steuergesetz, das großen Firmen(wie in Amiland) keine Steuern abverlangt.
General Electric, Hally Burton, GM und Co. zahlen in USA seit Jahren keinen Cent Steuern, genauso wie Daimler in Deutschland praktisch keine zahlt.
Es gab nie eine dringende Notwendigkeit für deutsche Firmen, Produktion ins Ausland zu verlagern, alleine die Gier und die Geschenke der Politik, die diese Art Landesverrat belohnt, wer ihn begeht durch Subventionen und Möglichkeiten den Schrottanteil der im Ausland produziert wurde, auf deutsche Werke als Verlust zu schreiben...usw.
Der Konsument beeinflusst da schon lange nicht mehr so viel, wie einst.
Ich kann mich nicht entsinnen, je ein Produkt haben zu wollen oder bestellt zu haben, dass Sollbruchstellen eingearbeitet hat und trotzdem bin ich überall von solchen Produkten umgeben.
Ich habe nie gesagt, dass die VW Studie Iroc(Neuauflage des Schirocco) zu gewagt ist, ich wäre bei Serienfertigung ein Kunde gewesen, aber bei VW hatte man den Mut nicht, lag also auch nicht an den Kunden.
Es gab für meinen Chef nie eine Notwendigkeit, mich für so wenig Geld so lange arbeiten zu lassen und er ärgert sich, dass er heute viel mehr Umsatz machen muss, um den gleichen Gewinn machen zu können. Gleichzeitig denke ich mir, dass es ihm, wie allen anderen unternehmern Recht geschieht, denn sie waren es einst, die diesen Unsinn begannen.
Jeder konnte sich an zwei Fingern abzählen, dass wir keine Chance haben und es sinnlos ist, mit China konkurieren zu wollen, denn wir können nie so billig produzieren, aber wir können Qualität. Statt sich daran zu klammern und bei dem zu bleiben, was man beherrscht, entschied man sich für Billig- billig, ein Markt den die Chinesen schon längst dominieren und jetzt kommt der Bumerang zurück, man wird langsam wach.
Der Angestellte den man im Lohn auf 1400 Netto gedrückt hat, kann sich keinen Audi mehr leisten, auch kein Haus mehr und keinen Urlaub. Er kauft dir Produkte seiner Firma nicht mehr, weil sie ihm zu teuer geworden sind, die Qualität nicht stimmt und außer der Qualitätskontrolle, sowieso nichts in Deutschland gemacht wurde, dazu von 'nem unmotivierten unqualifizierten, aber noch billigerem Passdeutschen.
So kommt der Bumerang letztlich auch wieder in die Chefetage zurück, das nennt man Resonanzgesetz oder vereinfacht: "Man erntet was man gesäät hat." Geschieht ihnen recht!

Klar auch, dass es dann eben nur noch für 'ne Rolle unter 100 Euro reicht, schließlich braucht man einiges mehr als nur eine Rolle, um Angeln gehen zu können und Spaß soll es ja auch machen. Mit "Geiz ist geil" hat das dann schon lange nichts mehr zu tun, der regiert ganz woanders, wo auch die unersättliche Gier ein festes Zuhause hat.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (10. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Woran erkennt man denn Eurer Meinung nach eine langlebige Rolle im Laden?? Ohne vorher groß zu googlen, ohne Erfahrungen von Bekannten zu haben? Grade Einsteiger sind ja ganz schnell überfordert, wenn sie im Laden vor hundert blinkenden Rollen stehen und wissen überhaupt nicht, was wirklich wichtig ist...und nur sehr wenige Fachhändler raten zu einer unauffälligeren und gar noch preiswerteren Rolle...



Die Jungs, die sich von so 'nem Bling bling irritieren lassen und dann überschnell 'ne Rolle kaufen und sei es, dass sie ihnen vom Verkäufer aufgeschwatzt wurde, sind selber Schuld.
Das sind meist die gleichen Trottel, die sich hier als beratungsresistent erweisen.
Wenn hier im Forum z.B. von mehreren verschiedenen, "alten Hasen", unabhängig voneinander, seit Jahren immer wieder gepostet wird, dass es für ~40 Euro kaum eine bessere Frontbremsrolle gibt, als eine Spro Passion/Ryobi Ecusima, dann darf man das ruhig glauben, vorallem wenn man praktisch nie gegenteiliges liest.
Sollte einem zu denken geben.

Auch wenn viele Produkte beurteilt werden, nachdem sie frisch gekauft wurden oder einige darüber schreiben, obwohl sie etwas nur vom Hören/Sagen kennen, ist es doch so, dass es nicht von ungefähr kommt, wenn ein Produkt über Jahre hinweg gut wegkommt und auch sehr differenziert, en detail, mehrfach übereinstimmend beschrieben wird.

Wer sich solche Dinge nicht als Maßstab zum Kauf nimmt oder sich nicht im Vorfeld die Mühe macht, Infos einzuholen, der soll halt Schei$$e kaufen und sich bitte nicht beschweren.|rolleyes


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Die Rollen damals waren in der Regel robuster, aber heutzutage wickeln sie viel besser auf, früher gabs mehr Schnurdrall.



Kann ich auch nicht bestätigen. Meine Sigmas wickeln sehr gut und mit Drall hab ich auch nicht viel zu tun.



vermesser schrieb:


> Woran erkennt man denn Eurer Meinung nach eine langlebige Rolle im Laden??



Simple Frontbremse, stabiler Schnurfangbügel, solide Kurbel, gleichmäßiger Lauf (muss nicht bei antippen 46mal rotieren, aber gleichmäßig und ohne Schleifgeräusch arbeiten), spürbares Gewicht.

Keine Heck- oder Kampfbremse, kein Freilauf, keine Fisematenten.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (10. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Tja,woran erkennt man im Laden eine gute Rolle,ohne vorab Infos steht da gerade der Neuling wie der Ochse vor dem Berg.Im Laden kurbelt es sich gemütlich leicht aber Realitätsfern und im Neuzustand laufen viele Getriebe eh ähnlich.Aufschrauben verbietet sich leider...obwohl das manchmal schon reizen würde.Fairerweise muss man aber sagen das ein Modell zwei verschiedene Meinungen bekommen kann.Angler A fischt 1 Jahr und sagt alles bestens,Angler B runzelt bereits nach 6 Monaten die Stirn und sagt Schrott.Angler A war übers Jahr 1 mal pro Woche zum Ansitz,Angler B 4 mal die Woche zum Hardcore Spinnfischen.Wer hat nun recht ?

Also grundsätzlich zuerst mal Begutachtung und befummeln:

Gehäusematerial,wie verwindungssteif ?
Welchen Eindruck machen die Gehäuseschrauben ?
Wie passgenau wirkt der Gehäuseaufbau ?

Befestigung Schnurfangbügel
Rotorspiel und Spulenspiel prüfen
danach Spule runter und Dicke der Achse prüfen,beim Material derselbigen braucht es da schon etwas Erfahrung.
Wie schnell greift die Rücklaufsperre ?Wie abruchsicher ist der RL Hebel konstruiert bzw angeordnet?
Kurbelspiel prüfen,danach Kurbel raus..falls möglich ein Blick auf die Lager,gekapselt/ungekapselt ?

Ein Blick ins Getriebe bleibt leider verwehrt,da helfen evtl.Zeichnungen auf oder in den Kartons:wo sitzen die Lager?4 an der richtigen Stelle bringen ja mehr als 8 Lager zur kaschierenden Kosmetik.

Wormschaft oder Excenter Konstruktion?Wenn Wormschaft wie konstruiert..selbsthemmender WS Reiter,auf Schiene geführt ?Ok,der Punkt braucht Erfahrung.

Wer ganz pfiffig ist, bringt zum Rollenkauf eine Rute und 30 m Geflochtene mit.Wacker aufs Vorführmodell gespult und dann unter Belastung einkurbeln.Läuft die Rolle evtl. deutlich schwerer,geräuschvoller,hakelig.schleift die Spule unter Last ?Bei der Gelegenheit kann auch die Bremse getestet werden,wie ist die Abstimmung,eher "digital" 0 und 1 d.h.alles oder nix oder fein einstellbar ?Ruckfrei oder nicht? Ein Händler der von der Qualität der Rolle überzeugt ist,wird dagegen nix einzuwenden haben.


@Allround angler
Also das Wickelbild(selbst bei Geflecht) der Sigmas ist gut,da hab ich von Neuzeitmodellen schon weit weit übleres gesehen.

@Sensitivfischer
Ein |good:für Post 64.Mit einer Einschränkung:Chinesen können auch hochwertig produzieren.Nur schlägt sich das selbst in China sofort merklich im Preis nieder.


----------



## Matu1986 (10. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Ich denke jeder is sich im klaren,das ne Rolle für 20€ die x Kugellager hat Kampfbremse oder Freilauf und antidrall ultrastop Und was weiß ich was es da alles gibt nur Müll sein kann. Sparen kann nicht schaden aber wer am Tag ne Schachtel Zigaretten raucht und am Wochenende 50€ in der Diskothek lässt soll sich nicht beschweren,das die Rolle nach dem 3 Einsatz knarrt kratzt oder sonst irgendwas macht was Sie nicht soll. Wenn man was günstiges haben will muss man halt Gerät kaufen das,dass alles nicht hat wie Ralle schon sagt.Und dann noch ne Rolle aus dem Letzten Jahr.

Es gibt nichts was nicht jemand schneller, billiger aber auch schlechter macht.


----------



## Taxidermist (10. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



> Es ist nicht so. Vor Jahren stellten viele uns bekannte Marken ihren  Plämpel hier in Deutschland her, beschäftigten Leute wie du und ich, für  anständiges Geld. Man durfte Überstunden machen und bekam diese auch  fürstlich bezahlt, da gab es überhaupt keine Diskussion  mit dem Chef und auch ein einfacher Mann, der im Schlachthof täglich im  Akkord Schweineschultern ausbeinte, konnte ein Schweinegeld verdienen,  wenn er fleißig war.
> Die meisten Arbeiter hatten auch genug Geld, um sich die Produkte kaufen  zu können, die der Betrieb fertigte, es reichte für 2 Wochen  Familienurlaub und auch ein Audi 80 für 30000 DM war nicht unbezahlbar.  Es wurden Häuser gebaut... und es gab bescheidenen Wohlstand.
> Dann begann das Übel, es strömten Produkte aus dem asiatischen Raum auf  unsere Märkte, Produkte die gleiches für weniger Geld als deutsche  Produkte offerierten.
> Auch dieses Zeug fand seine Abnehmer, wenn auch anfangs mit Skepsis,  alleine der unterirdische Preis brachte manchmal den Ausschlag, ob etwas  gekauft wurde. Im Angelbereich dominierte damals noch "Made in Korea" und wenn's wa gescheites war, "Made in Japan".
> ...



Das Beste was ich in der letzten Zeit hier lesen konnte, genaue Beschreibung der Globalisierung und deren Auswirkung auf die Deutsche Gesellschaft/Wirtschaft!
Ergänzend vielleicht noch der Ruf der Wirtschaft nach dem Facharbeiter,welchen man seit ca.20 Jahren kaum noch ausbildet, so wie man eine ganze Generation Jugend im Stich gelassen hat und nun laut überlegt, sich die Facharbeiter wiedermal im Ausland zu suchen (Greencard)!

Jürgen


----------



## Josef87 (10. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Ich denke auch das dies an der Gesellschaft liegt.

Das Argument das wenn man gute haltbare Produkte baut der Produzent automatisch irgendwann keine Abnahme haben würde, kann und will ich nicht so stehen lassen, es ist reine Augenwischerei und eine Lüge.
Würde der Staat die Familien mehr fördern und unterstützen das sie mehr Kinder kriegen, anstelle die Firmen und Großunternehmen die oft mit riesigen Summen vom Staat gestützt und getragen werden dann gebe es genügent Nachfrage. Aber nein, man wirft das ganze Geld irgendwelchen Großunternehmern und denen die dahinter stehen in den Rachen obwohl dies den Familien zustehen würden und fördert die Familie nicht genug und bekommt es mit Recht aber aus einer Falschen Sicht mit der Angst zu tun das die Nachfrage zurück gehen könnte. Die Hersteller versuchen die wenigen Käufer mit kurzlebigen Produkten von sich abhängig zu machen, das müsste aber alles nicht so sein und ging auch anders. So züchtet man sich aber seinen eigenen Parasiten, anstelle das die Firmen den Menschen dienen, dienen viele Firmen nur noch dazu Geld zu schlucken, den Gewinn zu maximieren, wenige Menschen auf die Kosten der Allgemeinheit extrem reich zu machen und werden zum reinen Selbtläufer. Doch wie bei jeden Parasiten ist es auch hier so, er killt sich selber, nachdem er seinen "Wirt" ausgesaugt hat und keine Nahrung mehr findet geht er selber zu grunde. Das ist mit dem Kapitalismus auch so welcher nicht dem Menschen dient sondern zum selbstläufer Geworden ist. Im Grunde ist so ein Staat auch nicht mehr Demokratisch sondern der Dikatur, von Großkonzernen und Interessen, dem Kapitalismus unterworfen.
Doch wen stört sowas, solange man sich betäubt durch Werbung und Medien einbilden kann es ginge einen nichts an und man genug konsumieren kann, wie Brot und Spiele. Man selber bekommt es aber dadurch zu spüren das viele Sachen nicht mehr den Wert wie früher haben und einfach auf Konsum getrimmt wurden oder die Krankenkassen einen nicht mehr für alles versicher wollen, aber ihre Beiträge immer höher steigen.

Wer die Familien unterstützt handelt nachhaltig, dazu fehlt der Gesellschaft aber die Identität und der Mut welches beides schlussendlich nur auf Gottvertrauen beruhen kann, ja aus Gott kommt. Wer aber nur die Interessen der Konzerne vertritt züchtet sich seinen eigenen Parasiten/Dikator.

Das klingt krass, ist aber konsequent.

Lieben Gruß,
Josef


----------



## Josef87 (10. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Sparsamkeit wird zu Geiz wenn es andere oder einen selber schadet.

Niemand findet Geiz gut, doch wer alles haben will, wie einem in der Werbung sugiert wird muss schauen wie er sein Geld unterkriegt. Darum und weil der Markt dies fördert steigen viele auf den Geiz ein.

Aber es geht hier nicht um Geiz des Verbrauchers, sonder wer Geld ausgibt sollte auch erwarten das er ein Gutes Produkt erhält, ja selbst in niedrig Preisniveau darf er das erwarten, es ist nicht richtig zu meinen, nur weil es günstig ist muss es schlecht verarbeitet sein und aus billigen Matrial bestehen. Vielmehr einfacher, z.B. weniger Kugellager aber keine schlechteren.

Es geht auch nicht darum die Entwicklung der Technik schlecht zu machen, doch sollte die Qualität nicht sinken.

Selbst bei Kinder Überraschungseiern merkt man das die Figuren heutzutage aus billigen Plastik gefertigt werden, früher war es viel hochwertiger und trotzdem haben sie schon damals Gewinn gemacht.

Schlussendlich liegt es aber trotzdem an einer Schieflage der Gesellschaft, jeder einzelnen Person und ihrer Beziehung zu Gott, welches Folgen in allen Bereichen des täglichen Lebens hat, die Konzerne nutzen das nur aus.


----------



## Gemini (10. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Hochinteressantes Thema, leicht politisch inzwischen aber immer noch sehr spannende Thesen sind hier zu lesen, ab hier wirds aber spooky:



Josef87 schrieb:


> Schlussendlich liegt es aber trotzdem an einer Schieflage der Gesellschaft, jeder einzelnen Person und ihrer Beziehung zu Gott, welches Folgen in allen Bereichen des täglichen Lebens hat, die Konzerne nutzen das nur aus.


----------



## perikles (11. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

offtopic
@Sensitivfischer

für so ähnliche posts wurde ich bei der fischhitparade verwarnt und gesperrt und denunziert von eine schwe..., man erkennt das im anglerboard mehr freie meinungsäusserung gilt^^ respekt für diesen post, was du vergessen hast, der wirtschaft gehts nicht schlechter, die gewinne steigen und der umsatz, und auch die dividenden auschüttungen, nur wenns darum geht eine lohnerhöhung zu fordern, dann heisst es sofort, das gefährdet arbeitsplätze und das wäre nicht machbar, 
nun ja, viele produkte der deutschen wirtschaft, sind genau diese qualitätsprodukte, die die chinesen für ihre herstellung brauchen,ausserdem viele edelmarken sind immer noch made in germany, ganz so schlecht schaut es dann doch nicht aus, nur die wirtschaft jammert sehr gerne, damit sie sich um die löhne drücken kann, leider haben wir zu schwache politiker bzw. werden sie bezahlt von den "grosskopferten", aber, die leute habe diese politiker über jahrzehnte hinweg gewählt und jetzt dämmert es vielen, was eigentlich sache ist, in good old germany, 
deutschland  ist sozial runtergewirtschaftet, ich sehe das jeden tag, wenn ich mit der s-bahn fahre, wenn ich im supermarkt stehe, wenn ich in problemvierteln unterwegs bin, wenn meine ex-freundin zwei jobs machen muss, damit sie sich eine wohnung leisten kann, aber diese realitäten erkenne viele deutsche einfach nicht, jeder lebt in seiner eigenen subjektiven realität, einer mit 2000-4000 euro netto, lebt in einer besseren gegend, isst besseres essen, seine kinder leben mit anderen kultivierten kindern zusammen, die öffentlichen schulen sind in diesen gegenden auch noch besser, u- und s-bahn wird auch selten gefahren, seine umgebung ist auch wesentlich freundlicher kultivierter, kein ärger mit nachbarn, wie soll so einer verstehen, das es in deutschland seit zwei jahrzehnten für breite bevölkerungsschichten nicht mehr so rosig aussieht, wie in den 70ern und 80ern?
sorry war offtopic


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



perikles schrieb:


> man erkennt das im anglerboard mehr freie meinungsäusserung gilt



Die letzten Beiträge sind schon grenzwertig in Sachen Politik.
So ein Thema driftet unweigerlich in diese Richtung und irgendwann müssen wir eingreifen.

Darum lasst es bitte mit der allgemeinen Politik nun gut sein und bleibt bei den Rollen, auch wenns manchmal schwer fällt.


----------



## vermesser (11. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Auch wenn das Thema bei den letzten Beiträgen etwas ins politische abdriftet...ich geb Sensitivfischer mit seiner Bestandsaufnahme leider sehr recht. Die Qualität, die es gibt, kann sein keiner mehr leisten, die Gier der Chefs, Konzerne usw. ist unendlich! Welcher normale Arbeiter kann sich privat denn noch einen neuen Audi A4 (entsprechend des damaligen Audi 80) leisten? Finanziert oder geleast vielleicht, aber bezahlt??

Zurück zu den Rollen: Ich denke mal, es waren einige gute Punkte dabei, woran man eine vernünftige Rolle erkennt. Ansonsten bleibt ja noch Tante Google.


----------



## Andal (11. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

So lange deutsche Unternehmen á la Schlecker (pleite), oder Faber Castel (ab in den billigen Osten) agieren wird sich nichts zum besseren wenden. Das das genau gegenteilige Modell Trigema wunderbar funktioniert wird milde lächelnd abgewunken. 

Mir wäre ein Herr Grupp an der Spitze einer Deutschen Angelgerätemanufaktur nur mehr als Recht. Klasse vor Masse und das noch aus der Hand einer inländischen Produktion, wo die Mitarbeiter hinter dem Produkt und der Firma stehen.


----------



## Andal (11. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Wie erkennt man Langlebigkeit?

Ich hab die Nacht mal aus Langeweile eine Shakespear Ambidex 2430 und eine halb so alte Shimano Super Aero GT 3000 zerlegt.

Das Ergebnis war ernüchternd. An der Ambidex habe ich geneu drei (3!) Kunststoffteile gefunden. Den Kurbelknauf, die Prallfläche für den Bügelumschlag und das Plättchen des Schnurklips!
In der Shimano trat ein derbes Druckgussgetriebe zum Vorschein, eingebettet in jede Menge Plastik mit unzähligen "muss-ja-kaputtgehen-Stellen". Ich hab dann gleich wieder zugeschraubt und die Rolle wieder in der Versenkung verschwinden lassen, da sie eh schon immer Schleifgeräusche hatte.

Einen solchen Vergleich mit aktuelleren Rollen habe ich mir dann erspart, da meine uhrmacherischen Fähigkeiten begrenzt sind....!

Eine voraussichtlich langlebige Rolle hat möglichst viele Teil aus solidem Metall, mindestens aber so ein Gehäuse. Das ist weitestgehend verwindungsfrei, was am Ende der Lebensdauer der Achse und der Lager zu Gute kommt. Was im Laden schon Spiel hat, das lebt am Wasser garaniert nicht lange.

So eine Rolle wiegt natürlich etwas mehr. Aber Stabilität hat eben einen geringen Aufpreis. Sie kommt aber auch garantiert nicht von "Featherweight" und hauchdünnen Plasten!


----------



## kerasounta (11. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Das artet hier ja in eine Grundsatzdiskussion aus....

Anglerboard Wirtschftthread sollte man eröffnen...

Spaß bei Seite... wer prdouziert en nicht in China??? wenn ihr wüsstet welche Hersteller ihr eruten i nChina bauen lassen und was sie in der Herstellung kosten..dann würne viele von euch eben kein Shimano oder Daiwa kaufen...ie gewinnspannen sind so was von hoch..
lasse mir gerade eine in china bauen... und wenn ich die hier kaufen würd eimit em Blank und Ausstattung wäre ich bei 300euro...


----------



## HRO1961 (11. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

ist doch egal, wo die fertigungstätte ist, ausschlaggebend ist doch das know how und das qualitätsmanagement des herstellers.

@kerasounta auch wenn's nichts mit rollen zu tun hat. warum zum teufel lässt man sich 1 rute in china fertigen??????


----------



## Merlin (11. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

@Kerasounta

Du bist echt #6
Mit dir hat man immer was lachen..:q


----------



## HRO1961 (11. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



kerasounta schrieb:


> lasse mir gerade eine in china bauen... und wenn ich die hier kaufen würd eimit em Blank und Ausstattung wäre ich bei 300euro...


 

wenn du mir in der antwort auf meine "warum eigentlich?"-frage noch sagst, was du nun dafür berappen musst, ich dann denke "boaaah ey, ich bin geblendet" teile mir doch direkt mal ne kontaktadresse in china mit dann lasse ich meine ruten und rollen in zukunft alle als einzelstück in china produzieren. is ja umme ecke


----------



## kaiszenz (11. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

http://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale?SearchText=fishing+reels&catId=0&manual=y
Da findet mann doch das eine oder andere bekannte.


----------



## archie01 (11. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



Andal schrieb:


> Wie erkennt man Langlebigkeit?
> 
> Ich hab die Nacht mal aus Langeweile eine Shakespear Ambidex 2430 und eine halb so alte Shimano Super Aero GT 3000 zerlegt.
> 
> Das Ergebnis war ernüchternd. An der Ambidex habe ich geneu drei (3!) Kunststoffteile gefunden. Den Kurbelknauf, die Prallfläche für den Bügelumschlag und das Plättchen des Schnurklips!



Hallo Andal
Hier muß ich widersprechen , die Ambidex war damals übel teuer , vergleich sie doch mal korrekterweise  mit der Shimano Thunnus , habe mir gerade noch vom alten Modell die 16000er gesichert , wenn ich die mit der damaligen Ambidex vergleiche ; 
( ich hatte das größte Modell ) glaube 2460, sieht das für die Shimano lange nicht mehr so schlecht aus.
Die Ambidex hab ich jedenfalls im dritten Lebensjahr beim Makrelenangeln gehimmelt , so robust wie hier dargestellt war die lange nicht.
Ich traue jedenfalls meinen Thunnus einiges mehr zu.


Gruß
Archie


----------



## Andal (11. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Mir ging es ja auch nicht darum, die beiden Rollen direkt zu vergleichen, sondern die Werkstoffe, aus denen sie gebaut wurden.

Ich sehe bei Rollen und bei Ruten mittlerweile einen unkritischen Leichtbauwahn aufkommen. Grundsätzlich ja nicht schlecht, solange man die Grenzen erkennt und einhält. Nach leicht kommt Bruch.

Man kann einfach nicht beliebig abspecken, ohne Einbußen in der Stabilität und damit in der Lebenserwartung zu kassieren. Gut vergleihbar mit dem ähnlichen Wahn, der mindestens Anfang der 90er bei Fahrrädern abging. Sicherlich haben sich in den vergangenen Jahrzehnten die Werkstoffe enorm verändert und verbessert, aber der Stein der Weisen ist bestimmt nicht dabei.

C14XThaumichblau wirkt seine Wunder nur im Katalog. In der Praxis hebelt es auch keine Gesetze der Physik aus. Das sieht man auch sehr schön an der Tatsache, dass vor ein paar Jahren eine mittlere Spinnrute und eine 4000er Rolle ohne viel hinsehen zusammenpassten. Heute jammern die Kunden über kopflastige Ruten, an denen ihre superleichten Rollen hängen. Am Schluß pappen sie dann Blei in den Griff, um wenigstens eine halbwegs brauchbare Balance zu erhalten. Da ist der Rubikon doch überschritten, oder nicht!?


----------



## kati48268 (11. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



Andal schrieb:


> ...Ich sehe bei Rollen und bei Ruten mittlerweile einen unkritischen Leichtbauwahn aufkommen...


Und da sind wir dann durchaus auch bei den Herstellern und nicht nur bei den (geizigen und/oder dummen) Konsumenten.

Ich könnte kotzen, wenn ich Artikelbeschreibungen von Rollen lese; "traumhaft leicht und trotzdem robust _(na klar!)_, 27,5 Kugellager _(von denen niemand weiß, wozu überhaupt)_, + jede Menge Rollen中國的 _(wo auch niemand weiß, was...)_".

Dabei giert die Masse nach Metall!

Schaut man mal in die Mopedszene, sieht man, dass Retro (inkl. robuster! Technik von heute) durchaus Verkaufsschlager ist.
Wieso wollen die Rollenvertriebler uns (fast)alle denselben Rotz andrehen?! #c
Ist da sonst keiner, der im Studium mal was von Marktsegmenten, Nischenstrategie, usw. gehört hat? #d


----------



## perikles (11. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

servus
setze hier mal einen link, vielleicht liesst der eine oder andere etwas heraus,

http://forum.angelsport.de/thread.php?threadid=6088

warum gehen eigentlich die hersteller nicht offensiv in die foren, und bekommen mit, was in der szene sache ist, vielleicht wäre es möglich dam oder balzer, cormoran zu kontaktieren und ihnen die wünsche vieler angler mitzuteilen?


----------



## basslawine (11. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



kaiszenz schrieb:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale?SearchText=fishing+reels&catId=0&manual=y
> Da findet mann doch das eine oder andere bekannte.




Ich kenn da leider nicht wirklich was von, aber wenn ich die Rolle hier sehe:

http://www.aliexpress.com/product-fm-img/491222069-Wholesale-Free-shipping-4-7-1-5BB-2RB-S-50-Brand-New-Electric-Fishing-Reels-Spinning-wholesalers.html#

:k:kBoahh, da is für knapp 20€ wirklich alles dran, nur leider sieht schon die Rolle fürs Fotoshooting aus wie 10 Jahre im Kofferraum gelegen, da geht der Lack schon beim Auspacken ab und das Getriebe stirbt beim Schnur auftüdeln, wenn die Kurbel nicht vorher abbricht.

Im Ernst, es könnte doch auch durchaus sein, dass wir hier in Europa/Nordamerika/Japan gar nicht mehr der wirkliche markt der Angelgerätehersteller sind.
Im Zuge der Globalisierung verändert sich der Schwerpunkt in Richtung Asien/Afrika/JWD mit einer völlig neuen Schicht von potentiellen Kunden.
aus einem Absatzmarkt mit mglw. 30 Millionen 1.Welt Anglern im Jahre 1985 ist ein Markt mit vielleicht 400 Millionen 2.Welt Anglern geworden und wenn damals 95% des Umsatzes mit erstgenannten gemacht wurde sinds heute vielleicht noch 10%.
Die renommierten Hersteller versorgen uns weiter mit prestigeträchtigem High-End-Tackle, müssen aber gleichzeitig im Billigsegment präsent bleiben um den neuen Kundenkreis zu erreichen.
Die Stellas, Saltigas usw. dienen nur als Flaggschiffe in einem globalen Marketingfeldzug, und sorgen für plattgedrückte Nasen am Schaufenster, nach einem Blick in den Geldbeutel verlässt unser Neuangler aus XY das Geschäft dann doch mit dem Tata Nano der Angelrollenwelt.
Da aber heutzutage eigentlich jedes Produkt via Internet weltweit verfügbar ist, wird auch hierzulande der markt mit minderwertigem Geschirr überschwemmt, dass dann für teilweise unter 10€ (z.B. bei Askari) über die ladentheke wandert.
Ich behaupte einfach mal, dass diese 10€ immer noch ein psychologischer Preis sind (wenns noch billiger wäre, wird selbst der größte Geizhals nachdenklich) und die gleiche Rolle anderswo auf der Welt für 4€ verkauft wird.

Könnte man eigentlich so zusammenfassen: 90% des derzeit produzierten tackles ist weitaus minderwertiger als (fast) alles was vor 30 jahren hier in den regalen lag und für den Rest zahlen wir maßlos überzogene preise einfach weil wir es uns leisten können. oder wie schon vorher hier erläutert: aus einem von Ingenieuren nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen entwickelten Produkt ist ein unter Marketing- und Gewinnmaximierungaspekten im Baukastenprinzip aus billigsten Bauteilen zusammengeschrotetes Geferkel geworden, bei dem uns in einer endlosen Aneinanderreihung von Features (Kugellager, Material, blablabla) Qualität vorgetäuscht werden soll.
Der Markt (also wir dämlichen Kunden) dürfen dann im"Nadel im Heuhaufen" Verfahren herausfinden, welche Kombination von Bauteilen harmoniert und den ersten ernsthaften Einsatz überlebt.
Oder wir beissen in den sauren Apfel und kaufen aus Verzweiflung doch gleich das Flaggschiff.

Gruss Marco


----------



## kati48268 (12. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



perikles schrieb:


> ...warum gehen eigentlich die hersteller nicht offensiv in die foren, und bekommen mit, was in der szene sache ist, ...


Geh mal beruhigt davon aus, dass der Eine oder Andere hier mit liest! 

Was allerdings davon aufgenommen wird, ist leider ein ganz anderes Paar Schuhe.
Leider leben sowohl Produzenten wie Distributoren größtenteils so weit hinter'm Mond, dass sie die Möglichkeiten direkter Kundenkommunikation nicht erkennen. 
Alle versuchen es auf denselben, völlig ausgelatschten, unglaubwürdigen Wegen: Werbung in Medien, über Vertriebspartner, Promotionaktionen, Teamanglerberichte,... |gaehn:
_Web 2.0 erkennen die erst als Chance, wenn es bereits 5.0 gibt._

Der eigentliche Witz ist jedoch, dass eine 7,99€-Riverman-Haspel lt. Produktanpreisung dasselbe leistet wie der 100$-Penn-Metall-Kran.

Es gäbe einen anderen, besseren Weg: *Authentizität*!
Es mussja gar nicht die eierlegende Wollmilchsau sein, nicht das 100%-Produkt für eben 100%-Preis. 
Einfach ehrlich darstellen, was ein Produkt kann ...und was eben nicht, wäre völlig ok.
Ich brauche zum Stippen keine Slammer.
_"Unsere Rolle 'Ehrliche Haut' ist für Kunden, die nicht mehr als 40€ ausgeben möchten. Innerhalb dieses Rahmens haben wir verbaut: blablabla. Sie können beruhigt damit blablabla, aber besser nicht gezielt blablablubb. Um den Preis zu halten, haben wir auf eine tolle Lackierung, sowieso unnützen Rücklauf und aufwendige Verpackung verzichtet. undsoweiterundsofort."_
5 Stück dazu hier im Forum verlosen gegen objektive, unabhängige Testberichte.
*Das würde (ab)gekauft werden!*

Und nun rufen wir den angesprochenen Mitlesern mal lautstark zu: 
_ #h Hallo, wach werden!_  #h


----------



## perikles (12. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

@kati: richtig, ich glaube aber der erste der ehrlich ist, wird kaum noch seine produkte verkaufen können, ausser an uns, die ehrlichkeit zu schätzen wissen^^


 wenn alle stricke reißen, dann gibts halt die van staal http://www.vanstaal.com/index.htm

aber ich bin mir sicher, das ich die durch intensives angel auch schrotten werde lol^^


----------



## vermesser (12. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



basslawine schrieb:


> aus einem von Ingenieuren nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen entwickelten Produkt ist ein unter Marketing- und Gewinnmaximierungaspekten im Baukastenprinzip aus billigsten Bauteilen zusammengeschrotetes Geferkel geworden, bei dem uns in einer endlosen Aneinanderreihung von Features (Kugellager, Material, blablabla) Qualität vorgetäuscht werden soll



Dieser Satz beschreibt auf sehr nachdrückliche Weise, was ich mit dem Thema meinte. Während es Penn, Daiwa, Okuma und Shimano schaffen, zu vernünftigen Preisen angemessenes und haltbares Material zu verbasteln, das vielleicht nicht jedes "Feature" hat (Penn spart ja zum Beispiel gleich größtenteils eine ausschaltbare Rücklaufsperre), aber dafür funktioniert, basteln andere glitzernde High End Rollen, die mal knapp die Garantie überstehen.

Ich befürchte nur leider, daß Otto Normalangler und "Profis" nicht das wollen, was wir hier bequatschen. Während sich Otto Normalangler mit der billig erstandenen glänzenden High Tech Cormoran Rolle für 50 Euro ans Wasser stellt und ne Slammer mit dem Kommentar "Die hat ja nichtmal Rücklauf und Freilauf und außerdem nur Frontbremse!" (bei einer Spinnrolle #q#q ) abqualifiziert, fischt der Profi nix, was nicht der Team Angler von Fox oder sonstwem angeblich getestet hat (Das Fox Rollen schon im Laden aussehen, als ob sie auseinanderfallen, ist ja egal). Es gibt offensichtlich nur wenige Angler, für die sich "richtige" Rollen lohnen würden.


----------



## vermesser (12. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Der eigentliche Witz ist jedoch, dass eine 7,99€-Riverman-Haspel lt. Produktanpreisung dasselbe leistet wie der 100$-Penn-Metall-Kran.



Es gibt schlimmeres als Riverman Rollen...Interfish und Cormoran  !


----------



## angler1996 (12. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Wer stellt denn eigentlich noch wirklich eigene Rollen her?
und klebt nicht nur nach dieser oder jener Modifiktion sein Namensschild drauf.
Mir fallen da auf die Schnelle eigentlich nur Shimano, Daiwa, Okuma, Ryobi, Penn ( mit Abstrichen) ein. Abu keine Ahnung , die 800 und Sorön sowie 700 Baureihe ist auf jedenfall sehr brauchbar
Aber wenn man hier so im Forum liest, kommen doch zumindest meinem Eindruck nach, die meisten Empfehlungen aus diesen Richtungen.
Gruß A.


----------



## White Carp (12. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

D.A.M. baut immer noch klasse Rollen !!! 
Du musst dir nur mal alleine die Super Quick anschauen, http://www.pusulamarket.com/modules/catalog/products/pr_01_13976_max.jpg 

die sind echt super, laufen einwandfrei, sehen super aus, sind aus Vollmetall, halten einiges aus, hat genügend Schnurfassung um auch im See angeln zu können, sind sehr hochwertig verarbeitet ( mit Lackschicht), haben eine extreme Lebensdauer. Ich habe die Rolle mir gleich 2 mal gekauft, da ich von ihr sehr begeistert war. An den Rollen haben schon Waller gehangen und die Rolle hatte überhaupt keine Probleme.  



http://www.pusulamarket.com/modules/catalog/products/pr_01_13976_max.jpg


----------



## Knispel (12. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Die hier :
http://www.chrislythe-centrepins.co.uk/


----------



## vermesser (12. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



White Carp schrieb:


> D.A.M. baut immer noch klasse Rollen !!!
> Du musst dir nur mal alleine die Super Quick anschauen, http://www.pusulamarket.com/modules/catalog/products/pr_01_13976_max.jpg
> 
> *sind aus Vollmetall*,



Meinst Du die hier, zumindest ist sie sehr ähnlich: http://www.angel-berger.de/Rollen/Frontbremse/DAM-Quick-Super-800FD.html ??

Ich sag nicht, daß es eine schlechte Rolle ist, kann sein, daß sie total super ist und nur wenig bekannt. Aber Vollmetall (steht auch nicht in der Beschreibung)?? Hat ein "Kurbelanklappsystem", was allein schon ein Schwachpunkt ist...und für den Preis krieg ich ne Sargus, ne Slammer, ne Spinfisher, ne Okuma oder für wenig mehr im Angebot ne Live Liner. Nimms nicht persönlich...aber ich wüsste, was ich kaufe...


----------



## vermesser (12. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Hier wird das System zum farblichen "pimpen" der Rolle erwähnt, das ich neulich mal ansprach: http://www.asg-angelsport.de/angelr...am-quick-reg-hayasaki-spinnrolle-neuheit.html
:vik:!

Und hier sind ein Tuning Set: http://www.tackleszene.at/DAM-QUICK-HAYASAKI-40-Tuning-Set-Blue #q !


----------



## HRO1961 (12. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Hier wird das System zum farblichen "pimpen" der Rolle erwähnt, das ich neulich mal ansprach: http://www.asg-angelsport.de/angelr...am-quick-reg-hayasaki-spinnrolle-neuheit.html
> :vik:!
> 
> Und hier sind ein Tuning Set: http://www.tackleszene.at/DAM-QUICK-HAYASAKI-40-Tuning-Set-Blue #q !


 
habe die rolle mit passendem tunigset und rute zu hause, weil ich als testangler inner zeitschrift ausgewählt wurde.

na ja einem geschenkten gaul schaut man nicht.....

über die qualität der rolle kann ich im moment noch nicht viel sagen. läuft ziemlich leicht die aufwicklung ist gut, aber...

dat tuning set für fast 20 € !!!!#q

ist so überflüssig wie die e... vom papst

wer zum teufel stimmt das farbliche design seiner rolle auf das seiner rute ab und wofür????#d#d#d

aber in unserer gesellschaft ist ja fast alles möglich und der hersteller schafft es vielleicht, einen bedarf beim konsumenten zu wecken, der demnächst stolz darauf sein wird, an 7 tagen die woche mit sieben verschiedenen rollendesigns angeln zu können. so wie er bis dato stolz auf seine 25 kugellager inner rollle war.......
gruss achim


----------



## Andal (12. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Ich halte es lieber mit den gedeckten Farbgebungen, aber bei den Laufrollen fürs Renkenfischen ist es schon auffällig, dass gerade die grellen Farben den größten Zuspruch bei den Fischern finden. Aber es hat ja keine qualitativen Auswirkungen, wenn es solche Farb-Sets, oder verschiedene Farbvarianten ein und der selben Rolle gibt. Und weh tut es auch keinem.


----------



## kati48268 (12. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Die Beschreibung des "Tuning-Sets" ist genauso rattensssarf, wie das Set selbst, Zitat:
_"__Eine großartige Eigenschaft des Hayasaki Konzeptes ist,_ -?- _die QUICK Hayasaki Rolle mittels einem Tuning Set "gepimptet" werden kann..."_
:vik:


----------



## White Carp (12. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Genau das ist sie.
Die Rolle war zuerst noch teurer, biss vor kurzem hat sie beim  Fachhändler noch bis zu 120 € gekostet. Bekannt war sie mir auch nicht,  biss ich mich im Internet nach Rollen lange Zeit umgesehen habe, dann habe ich diese  Rolle entdeckt. Das sie aus Vollmetall ist steht wirklich nicht in der  beschreibung, jedoch ist sie das, jedoch ist das alles überlackiert.  Alleine der Arm zum kurbeln ist dicker, als die meiner Black Cat und  richtig sauber verarbeitet. Das mit dem Klappsystem mag sicherlich auf  andere Rollen zutreffen, aber bei dieser Rolle ist das genau das  Gegenteil, macht keinerlei Probleme und sitzt Bombenfest. Ich habe schon  mit einigen Rollen gefischt, ob mit Black Cat, Fin Nor, oder Shimano  ... , trotzdem war aus meiner Sicht diese Rolle eine der besten  Investitionen, wo ich auch wirklich sagen konnte, dass die Qualität echt  top ist. Ich habe sie ja wie gesagt auch sogar schon zum Wallerfischen  eingesetzt. Sicherlich ist sie keine allgemeine Karpfen oder  Großfischrolle, sondern eher eine Allroundrolle, weswegen ich dich verstehen kann, dass du eher skeptisch bist. Zum  richtigen Karpfenangeln würde ich dann allerdings auch zu Penn oder  wahrscheinlich eher noch zu Fin Nor greifen. Wenn du demnächst mal in einem Fachgeschäft vorbei schaust, frage mal nach der Rolle und nehme  sie mal in die Hand, ich garantiere dir, du wirst sehr überrascht sein,  auch wenn nicht viel von ihr gesprochen wird. Das liegt wahrscheinlich  vorallem daran, dass D.A.M. nicht für Karpfenrollen bekannt ist, wie  Shimano, Fin Nor, Penn... . Die Rolle, dass kann ich mit sicherheit  sagen, eine der besten Allroundrollen, die man auch anderweitig einsetzten kann. Das beste an der Rolle ist nach meiner Meinung nach die Bremse.


----------



## basslawine (12. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



Andal schrieb:


> .... Und weh tut es auch keinem.



Vielleicht brennts ein bischen in den Augen!

Und ein Paar Ersatzteile hat man dann auch gleich dabei!

"_D.A.M. trumpft mit einem super Konzept für die Quick® Hayasaki Rollen auf! Diese Rollen passen perfekt zu den Hayasaki Ruten mit dem Hayasaki  Farbkonzept. Jedes Wurfgewicht wird hier durch seine eigene Farbe  angezeigt. Die Rollen sind in Silbergrau gestaltet und können mit jeder  Rute kombiniert werden. Um aber noch besser zu den speziellen Ruten zu  passen, können Sie ihre Rolle durch den Kauf eines Hayasaki Tuning Sets  in Rutenfarbe "pimpen_"."

Der Werbetext entlarvt doch schon recht deutlich, woraufs wirklich ankommt!
Was kann die Rolle nochmal ausser multicolor?
Und wo ist das Blaue LED-Leisten Pimpset zur dezenten Akzentuierung?
Naja, Hauptsache japanische Plaste in der Kurbel, das können die Japsen aber auch wirklich noch am besten!!!

Danke für den Link, ich musste vor Freude fast weinen!

@White Carp: Ok, schön dass Sie dir gefällt, vielleicht ist das ja die Nadel im Heuhaufen.


----------



## vermesser (12. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

@ WhiteCarp: Zur Kenntnis genommen, falls ich die Gelegenheit habe, schaue ich sie mir an :m ! Man kann ja positiv überrascht sein.


----------



## jsfisherman (12. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Vielleicht hats ja was mit der Verchinesierung (wasn Wort ;-) zu tun. Will sagen, früher hatte jeder Hersteller tatsächlich noch eigene Rollen konstruiert und die im Heimatland hergestellt. Mittlerweile kommen wohl mehr als 95% aller Angelgeräte aus China. Da gibt's dann ein paar eigene Patente und der Rest ist ein Design mit unterschiedlichen Aufdrucken, Farben, Applikationen und anderen Kurbelgriffen. Unterscheiden tun die sich dann meistens in der Anzahl und Qualität der Kugellager. Ich erinnere mich noch gut an die blauen Shakespearerollen aus den 70ern (waren glaube ich das zweitbeste Modell nach der schwarzen President) Die hab ich bis vor 3 Jahren noch gefischt, erst dann sind die kaputtgegangen. Es liegt aber auch viel daran das die meisten für ganz kleines Geld ganz großes Kino wollen. Das geht dann nur mit Billiglohnländern. Ne Spinnrolle die alles kann eine erstklassige Bremse hat und tonnenweise Kugellager, eine Metallweitwurfspule, einen Metallbody usw. Das hat früher richtig viel Geld gekostet. Heute kriegst du sowas schon für unter 70 Euronen. Wie soll das gehen? Antwort: China! Wobei ich sagen muß das ich mit meinen Rollen derzeit echt zufrieden bin. Ich hab ne Penn Slammer für ganz kleines Geld gekauft. Die ist megarobust. Dann hab ich noch 2 Mitchell Blade Alu Rollen, die fische ich jetzt seit 1 1/2 Jahren und da ist auch noch nichts dran. Dann hab ich noch ne 8 Jahre alte Daiwa Emblem, die läuft wie am ersten Tag. Und ein ganze Reihe Abu Baitcasterrollen die alle top in Schuß sind. Ich kann mich also über die derzeitige Rollenqualität nicht beschweren. Ich denke man sollte genau prüfen und lieber 10 Features weglassen und die Robustheit einer Rolle in den Vordergrund setzen. Kleines Beispiel: Einer meiner liebsten Multis ist ne alte Ambassadeur 5001 CR, noch mit zuschaltbarem Klick und *ohne Multistopp*. Ganz einfach, megarobust und unkaputtbar. Ich hab da noch nie nen Fisch beim Anschlag mit verloren und die ist jedes Jahr auf Zander und Hecht im Einsatz. 
Beste Grüße
JH


----------



## basslawine (12. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



jsfisherman schrieb:


> ..... Ich hab ne Penn Slammer für ganz kleines Geld gekauft. Die ist megarobust..... Dann hab ich noch ne 8 Jahre alte Daiwa Emblem, die läuft wie am ersten Tag. ... Einer meiner liebsten Multis ist ne alte Ambassadeur 5001 CR, noch mit zuschaltbarem Klick und *ohne Multistopp*. Ganz einfach, megarobust und unkaputtbar.



Da hast du Dir aber auch genau die Klassiker rausgesucht, die ihre haltbarkeit im Angelalltag bewiesen haben.
Wobei die Abus mit ihrem Messinggetriebe nicht wirklich unkaputtbar sind, aber man weiss wenigstens was kaputt geht und Ersatzteile sind relativ einfach zu besorgen und auch von Nichtuhrmachern einzubauen.

Der größte Teil der Abus kommt heutzutage auch aus Fernost, besser geworden sind sie dadurch nicht, billiger übrigens auch nicht.

dann werf ich hier mal meine Dauerbrenner in die Diskussion:

Daiwa Emblem xt5500
Penn spinfisher ssg440
Shimano speedmaster TSM2, TSM3, TSM4 

alle gebraucht gekauft, keine hat mehr als 50€ gekostet (die penn mit Ersatzspule nur 5,50€) und von den TSM2 habe ich mittlerweile 6 Stück zum Brandungsangeln, von denen jede mindestens 20 jahre auf dem Buckel hat.





Die waren leider zu haltbar, so dass Shimano sie schnell wieder aus dem Programm genommen hat. Anschließend kam Sie dann in mehr oder weniger identischer Ausführung aber ne ecke teurer als Torium wieder (aber im stylischen Silber, Klasse).

Gruss Marco


----------



## White Carp (12. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



basslawine schrieb:


> Vielleicht brennts ein bischen in den Augen!
> 
> Und ein Paar Ersatzteile hat man dann auch gleich dabei



Brennen tut diese Rolle überhaupt nicht in den Augen. 
Als Ersatzteil bei der DAM Qucik Super 850 RD gibt es nur den 
wie so oft beigelegten Ersatz Spulenkopf. Und wegen der verarbeitung, warum denkt jeder gleich, dass alles was aus China kommt dreck ist? Inzwischen kommt fast alles aus China, und wenn du immer der Meinung sein solltest, das alles was aus China kommt dreck ist, denke mal ans iPhone, wo holt Apple  die Teile her, und warum ist das iPhone so beliebt, weils dreck ist? Wohl kaum!!! Sicherlich mag auch viel billige Ware aus China importiert werden, die schnell kaputt geht, doch kommt auch vieles gutes aus China. Allerdings muss ich auch sagen, dass Produkte wo z.B. Made in Germany drauf steht, von der Qualität wirklich besser sind und wo ich mehr Vertrauen darin habe. Und jetzt wieder zu Rolle, warum schaust du dir die Rolle nicht mal im Laden oder wo anders genauer an, und enstcheidest dann, ob es gute oder schlechte Qualität ist, bevor du die Rolle aufgrund der Werbung beurteilst?


----------



## kerasounta (12. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



HRO1961 schrieb:


> ist doch egal, wo die fertigungstätte ist, ausschlaggebend ist doch das know how und das qualitätsmanagement des herstellers.
> 
> @kerasounta auch wenn's nichts mit rollen zu tun hat. warum zum teufel lässt man sich 1 rute in china fertigen??????



ja weil ich eine eigenen Rute haben möchte die genau so gebaut ist und im Design auch mein Ding ist...

habe in China einen deutschen Kameraden der deutsche Unternehmer managed und für große Firmen Zulieferer blabla...

der hat mir 2 Werkstätten empfohlen ,von chinesen emfpohlen...
leider war ich nicht vor Ort..aber vielleicht kommt das noch..

ich bin Tacklesüchtig :q.und wollte was ganz individuelles haben..was aber nicht gleich 600 euro kostet....wenn ich es hier mahen lasse..

mein Brand steht drauf...mein Sticker...der Blank der jut ist....die Farben und der Rollenhalter....alles abgestimmt zu 95% zumindest... wie gut die sein wird kann ich nicht sagen..

aber ich bin mir sicher..weil ich Skizzen gesehen habe.... das wird ne geile Rute für die Brandung....
darf leider nicht mehr sagen....sonst wird es kommerziell und Eigenwerbung....und ih bin ja kein Händler ode rSponsor der Seiten hier..

eines nur zum Schluss....es sind alle Hersteller in China...mit wenigen Ausnahmen die bekannt sind...Blanks sind blanks...worauf es ankommt ist am Ende die abstimmung und e rFeinschliff der Rute...doe Produktion muss professionell sein...

würde nicht irgendeine Firma damit beauftragen...wäre mir zu riskant...denn dort gibt es auch viele schrottfirmen...die billig produzieren und keine Qualität haben und keine Erfahrungswerte..


----------



## Merlin (12. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

@karasounta

1. Gibt es auch Hersteller in Korea , Japan , USa , Malaysia etc...
2. Wartet eine großer Hersteller nur darauf das einer vorbei kommt, den er eine spezielle Rute bauen darf. ..dafür stellt er natürlich gerne seine Produktionstraße die NUR auf Massenfertig ausgerichtet um


Mehr sage ich jetzt besser nicht.


----------



## vermesser (12. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

@ White Carp: Der Kollege hat nicht die Quick Super lächerlich gemacht sondern die "Harakiri" mit den farblich auswechselbaren Teilen! Und das ist echt lächerlich, egal wo es herkommt! Das war bei Handys schon peinlich und bei einem Werkzeug wie ner Angelrolle nochmehr! Oder passt jemand die Farbe des Hammerstiels an die grade verwendete Säge an ;-) ?


----------



## kerasounta (12. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



Merlin schrieb:


> @karasounta
> 
> 1. Gibt es auch Hersteller in Korea , Japan , USa , Malaysia etc...
> 2. Wartet eine großer Hersteller nur darauf das einer vorbei kommt, den er eine spezielle Rute bauen darf. ..dafür stellt er natürlich gerne seine Produktionstraße die NUR auf Massenfertig ausgerichtet um
> ...



Also große Unterschiede gibt es bei den meisten Herstellern nicht..so wie ich das gesehen habe....bei manchen ist sogar Design und alles weitere zu 99% gleich....nur die Firmen unterscheiden sich und die Austattung...einige Firmen sind das etwas innovativer und individueller aber dann wird es gleich ne Ecke teurer...Teilweise sehe ich dann Preise für ne Brandungsrute bei 400 euro!!!da denke ich nur...so ne Sauerei !
so wie wir alle denke ich..ob es gerechtfertigt ist bleibt abzuwarten...

95% der Herstellung ist in China..es gibt noch 1-2 in Taiwan..Südkorea usw...manche Chinesen machen Werbung mit Kopien von großen Herstellern..da halt ich aber nicht  viel von und würde da eher Abstand nehmen....ist ja dasselbe wie bei Apple..das wird auch in china produziert und manche stellen OEM Versionen her..ist aber nicht erlaubt.....wäre ich insgesamt vorsichtig....!!!!

habe das Glück eine Testrute zu bekommen..nromal muss man hunderte Ruten abnehmen...wieviel Geld das kostet mit Steuern -Shipping und Zoll kann man sich dann ausrechnen...im Normalfall muss man 100 Stück aufwärts abnehmen....

ahsoo lese gra d das beispiel Iphone..das bekommt man wenn man die Hersteller kennt Original aber für 125 Euro in China...
in China ist nicht nur schrott...das ist nicht war..TVs --Receiver und alles wird in Korea und China gebaut..aber alle kaufen wir Samsung  und LG etc..also keine panik..da weren auh gute Sachen gemacht


----------



## basslawine (12. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



White Carp schrieb:


> Und wegen der verarbeitung, warum denkt jeder gleich, dass alles was aus China kommt dreck ist? ... Und jetzt wieder zu Rolle, warum schaust du dir die Rolle nicht mal im Laden oder wo anders genauer an, und enstcheidest dann, ob es gute oder schlechte Qualität ist, bevor du die Rolle aufgrund der Werbung beurteilst?



Hallo White Carp,

Ich habe die Rolle nicht beurteilt, sondern nur die Werbemasche.
Wieso muss ich als Hersteller das Augenmerk der Kunden auf (meiner Meinung nach) Nebensächlichkeiten lenken und die technischen Eigenschaften werden unter ferner liefen kurz am Ende zusammengefasst.
Wen zur Hölle interessiert dass der Plastik- (Sorry EVA-) Knauf aus Japan kommt?
Das deutet doch alles darauf hin, dass DAM Probleme hat sich mit Ihren technischen Lösungen von den ganzen Billigheimern abzusetzen und deshalb einen Hauch Tackleesoterik hinzufügt. 
Mich macht es einfach skeptisch, dass bei diesem recht moderaten preissegment auf solche Mittel zurückgegriffen werden muss, anstatt wie schon mehrfach hier erwähnt, sich auf die wirklich elementaren Features zu beschränken.
Die Auflistung der Eigenschaften dieser Rolle liest sich doch eigentlich gut und wenn DAM seinen Ruf nicht zwischendurch durch den Verkauf von qualitativ fragwürdigem Kram verbrannt hätte, würden Sie heute noch in einem Atemzug mit Shimano und Daiwa genannt werden.
Ich habe anfangs fast ausschließlich mit DAM Rollen geangelt, mein vater übrigens auch, und wir waren durchweg glücklich mit der der qualität und Performance, bis dann auf einmal Ende der 80er fast neue Rollen nach einer Makrelentour den geist aufgegeben haben, weil einfach nur noch billigstes zeugs in den Rollen verbaut wurde.
Ich wünsche mir wirklich, dass DAM den alten status wieder erreicht und sie scheinen in den letzten Jahren auf einem guten weg zu sein, was Du ja mit Deiner Aussage bestätigst.
Das Hakamishi/Hakasushi/Harakiri Konzept ist dabei in meinen Augen allerdings wenig hilfreich.
Eine Neuaufllage der Quick 5001 Serie hingegen würde ich sicher in die engere Auswahl beim Rollenkauf einbeziehen.


----------



## Andal (12. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Erinnert euch doch bitte mal daran, wie gelacht wurde, als die ersten japanischen Autos (Datsun und Honda...) über unsere Straßen hoppelten. Heute sind Industriegüter aus Japan in weiten Teilen der Maßstab. Japan hat damals aus dem Kopieren gerlernt. China tut das auch, nur bedeutend schneller.


----------



## kerasounta (12. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Die Chinesen sind schneller...weil Sie denke ich flexibler sind und auch viel mer Möglichkeiten heutzutage...weiviele Deustche Unternehmen haben denn wie  blöd das ganze know how rübergetragen??? 

dann wundert man sich wieso die kopieren? ist doch logisch..machen doch inzwischen die Türken und Rumänen auch...
Wir wollten es ja nicht anders...


----------



## White Carp (12. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



basslawine schrieb:


> Hallo White Carp,
> 
> Ich habe die Rolle nicht beurteilt, sondern nur die Werbemasche.



OK, sorry ich habe das alles anders aufgefasst, da ich dachte das du der Meinung bist, dass die Rolle von vorne bis hinten aus billig Teilen besteht, da die Teile teilweise aus China kommen. 

Sorry, Sorry, Sorry 

Gruß White Carp

PS: Schaue dir die Rolle trotzdem mal an, du wirst überrascht 
      sein. Und ich hoffe das du Überraschungen magst...


----------



## basslawine (12. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



Andal schrieb:


> Erinnert euch doch bitte mal daran, wie gelacht wurde, als die ersten japanischen Autos (Datsun und Honda...) über unsere Straßen hoppelten. Heute sind Industriegüter aus Japan in weiten Teilen der Maßstab. Japan hat damals aus dem Kopieren gerlernt. China tut das auch, nur bedeutend schneller.



Schön wärs!
Es bestimmt aber immer das schwächste Teil die Gesamtfunktion, deshalb kommt beim Schütteln eines Sackes mit dem Namen nach korrekten Funktionen/Bauteilen immer noch kein stabiles Produkt heraus.
daran krankt mittlerweile auch die hochgelobte deutsche Wirtschaft, ein mieses Bauteil aus Timbuktu in der Elektronik eines s-Klasse Mercedes ruiniert die Performance des gesamten Produktes.
Der Erfolg der japanischen Industrie wie des deutschen Maschinebaus liegt gerade in der engen (auch räumlichen) vernetzung und Kontrolle von Zulieferern und Produzenten.
und da haben wir den chinesischen kollegen noch einiges voraus.


----------



## kerasounta (12. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

viele Automobilzulieferer produzieren doch in China...sogar inzwischen die Big Names....

da ist alles sehr gut vernetzt....was man aus China nichtbekommt...kommt aus Südkorea...und Spezi Zeuchs aus Japan eben...

denke das nimmt sich nicht viel...mein Kamerad ist eben genau im Autosektor und hat mir erzählt wieviele autozulieferer dort sind


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (12. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



White Carp schrieb:


> D.A.M. baut immer noch klasse Rollen !!!
> Du musst dir nur mal alleine die Super Quick anschauen, http://www.pusulamarket.com/modules/catalog/products/pr_01_13976_max.jpg
> 
> die sind echt super, laufen einwandfrei, sehen super aus, sind aus Vollmetall,
> ...



Das die DAM auch heute noch recht brauchbare Rollen baut mag sein. 
Ein Beispiel ist da sicher die Quick 1000-4000FD. Wobei die mehr auf der Retrowelle schwimmen und für diese Rollen auch ordentlich hinlangen. 
Und ganz nebenbei gefällt mir da meine Quick Royal doch besser. 

@ Vermesser, Du fragst warum es so wenige Hersteller gibt die noch ordentliche Rollen bauen. Ganz einfach...weil sie es nicht brauchen...Was gefragt ist kannst du hier jedes Jahr aufs neue nachlesen.


----------



## White Carp (12. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

OK. Das mit dem Vollmetall war eher so gemeint, dass sie aus keinem Plastik, sondern aus einem sehr dickem Graphit Material bestehen. Also aus sehr stabilen Material.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (12. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Ja nee is schon klar.|rolleyes Gut das wir drüber gesprochen haben.|uhoh:

Ganz nebenbei, was denkst Du was dieses ABS-Graphit ist...KUNSTSTOFF. Im Volksmund Plastik!


----------



## HRO1961 (12. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



Merlin schrieb:


> @karasounta
> 
> 1. Gibt es auch Hersteller in Korea , Japan , USa , Malaysia etc...
> 2. Wartet eine großer Hersteller nur darauf das einer vorbei kommt, den er eine spezielle Rute bauen darf. ..dafür stellt er natürlich gerne seine Produktionstraße die NUR auf Massenfertig ausgerichtet um
> ...


 
@merlin. lass es, er wird dir keine konkrete antwort geben (können)
@kersounta wo holst du nur soviel fantasie für solche geschichten her?

"hab nen kameraden, der hat nen freund, der chinesiche firmen managt, und der sorgt dafür, dass die ein einstelstück hoher qualität mit meinem logo u.s.w. fertigen und das kommt dann als sonderangebot zu mir nach deutschland"

so einen blödsinn glaubst du doch selbst nicht.
und verliere nicht die kontrolle über dein geschreibsel. erst waren es 300 €, die die rute hier gekostet hätte, nu waren es schon 600 €. ach ja, du darfst ja nicht drüber sprechen, ist ja so wie nen raketencode der us navy#d#d#d

gruss achim


----------



## maxum (12. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Hallo!

Ich kann nur sagen das ich alte noch in den USA produzierte 

Penn Slammer habe 3x 260 1x 360 1x460 und 1x560. Das

sind eben nich die feinläufigsten superdupperrollen aber ehrliche 

Dinger die ihren Preis wirklich wert sind,waren und mit denen ich 

bestimmt noch angeln werde wenn mein Bootskumpan die 

27zigste was weiß ich custom verangelt hat und sich über kratzer

im Gehäuse ärgert weil eigentlich will er die ja nur kurzmal angeln

um sie dann wie neu zu verkaufen um sich die neue  Sau 

anzulachen die ja dann rauskommt. Für ne alte US-Slammer 

bekommt man in guten Zustand mehr Geld bei E....

als die Chinaböller jetzt neu kosten.#h

Viele Grüße aus Berlin Sven


----------



## White Carp (12. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Ist besser ich mach mir keine Gedanken mehr darüber aus was diese Rolle besteht, eins steht fest, sie ist stabil genug um es auch mit Wallern aufzunehmen.


----------



## norge_klaus (12. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Irgendwie bin auch ich etwas Old-School. Was meine Multis angeht, da kommen nur Penn oder Avet zum Einsatz. Meine Penn International 12 T & die 10 Kg 2-Gang sind absolute Arbeitstiere und wohl unverwüstlich. Ich gehe echt schlampig mit den Rollen um, was die Penn's aber problemlos verzeihen. 

Meine Avets (SX & MXL) brauchen da schon mehr Zuwendung. dafür sind diese aus Alu gefräst und um einiges leichter als die Penn-Modelle.

Tight Lines !
Norge_Klaus 

PS: Habe selten soviel Schwachsinn gelesen, was die Beurteilung der wirtschaftlichen Situation in Deutschland angeht und die Einschätzung zur finanziellen Situation der Gesellschaft. Deutschland und der deutschen Bevölkerung geht es so gut wie noch nie. Wir jammern gern auf höchstem Niveau.


----------



## erT (12. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Für viele Angler reichen funktionelle, robuste und preiswerte Rollen doch einfach nicht mehr!
Sie streben nach Perfektion, für weite Würfe, gute Wicklung für moderne, dünnste Schnure. Extremer Leichtbau ist gefragt, um japanische UL-Rigs mit Creaturebaits und Bulletweights hinaus zu schleudern. Techniken wurden verfeinert, die Rollen mit ihnen.
Auf der anderen Seite wollen dann Leute, die (verständlicherweise) 'einfach Angeln gehen' von solchen Methoden und Geräten profitieren, ohne ein Vermögen zu bezahlen. 
Daraus resultieren Replikationen von teuren Geräten, die Robustheit und Leichtbau, Qualität und Optik nicht vereinen können. 
Natürlich schließen sich billige Materialien, einfache Produktion, leichte Rollen und lebenslange Haltbarkeit aus. Aber wer hängt sich heute schon eine 500gr Rolle zum leichten Spinnfischen an die Rute? Dann doch eher 300gr weniger. Den Blick für die Qualität vergessen dann viele....oder ignorieren ihn aus Bequemlichkeit.


----------



## kerasounta (12. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



norge_klaus schrieb:


> Irgendwie bin auch ich etwas Old-School. Was meine Multis angeht, da kommen nur Penn oder Avet zum Einsatz. Meine Penn International 12 T & die 10 Kg 2-Gang sind absolute Arbeitstiere und wohl unverwüstlich. Ich gehe echt schlampig mit den Rollen um, was die Penn's aber problemlos verzeihen.
> 
> Meine Avets (SX & MXL) brauchen da schon mehr Zuwendung. dafür sind diese aus Alu gefräst und um einiges leichter als die Penn-Modelle.
> 
> ...



Stimme in allem zu...ausser in der letzten Sache..

weißt du wieviele Menschen unter oder an der Armustgrenze leben? wenn es die letzten 10 Jahre nicht so viele auswanderer gegeben hätte würe es nochamls 2 mio Arbeitslose mehr geben..

es gibt 6 mio Arbeitslose nicht 3 mio... viele Leben in Armut und können garnicht mehr ihre Rechnungen zahlen...

das sagt sich immer leicht wenn es einem besser egth wie dir und mir...ich war vor 4 Jahren auch pleite und Hartz4..um a wieder rauszukommen musse Eier haben-Beziehungen und etwas Glük..sonst sehe ich da keine chancen...ausser Leiharbeit oder 1000 max. euro Job für 45 std im monat...


----------



## Sensitivfischer (12. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Bei der Chinaproduziererei darf man nicht vergessen, das viel Propaganda dahinter steckt, das ist nicht alles so toll, wie man uns gerne weiß machen will:
1. Rohstoffpreise sind Weltmarktpreise!
Ob in China oder Deutschland der Rohstoff kostet heutezutage überall dasselbe.
2. Absolut perfekte Qualität gibt's nur bei Vollautomation!
Eine Maschine zu betreiben kostet aber auch überall, nahezu dasselbe.
3. Menschen bzw. Arbeitskräfte sind in China vergleichsweise saubillig, aber es gibt einige Schönheitsfehler dabei:
Zum Einen gibt's in diesen Ländern nur angelernte Analphabeten/Bauern etc. ohne Schulbildung, ohne alles, wenige Facharbeiter usw. und dann Ingenieure, Entwickler/Studierte.
Dazwischen gibt's quasi nix, die Meisterebene fehlt komplett.
Dazu kommt die Mentalität, die nicht ohne ist.
Die Jungs brauchen pro zwei Arbeiter, einen Aufpasser, damit es halbwegs läuft. 
So ein Chinese macht genau das, was man ihm angeschafft hat und keinen Strich mehr.
Mitdenken = 0, nada, nothing.
Besonders kreativ sind die Chinesen auch nicht, ganz im Gegenteil, Innovation ist ein Fremdwort!

4. Wegen 2. und 3. ist es auch so, dass Qualität auch in China Geld kostet und zwar so viel, dass es kaum mehr einen Preisvorteil gegenüber europäischer Produktion gibt.


----------



## kerasounta (12. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Bei der Chinaproduziererei darf man nicht vergessen, das viel Propaganda dahinter steckt, das ist nicht alles so toll, wie man uns gerne weiß machen will:
> 1. Rohstoffpreise sind Weltmarktpreise!
> Ob in China oder Deutschland der Rohstoff kostet heutezutage überall dasselbe.
> 2. Absolut perfekte Qualität gibt's nur bei Vollautomation!
> ...



guter Text !

Qualität kostet auch in China etwas mehr...
aber das die Chinesen garniht innovativ sind stimmt nicht so ganz..die haben da auh n paar Leute die belesen sind und studiert...mit dem Chinesen dem ich zu tun habe kann ich nur eines sagen...er kennt sich in vielen Sachen ie in Europa laufen und passieren besser aus als manch deutscher Bundesbürger...

ich halte es für einen Mythos das Chinesen nicht gebildet sind und mitdenken...klar haben die keine Meister..die haben auch ein komplett anderes Schulssystem..

Der Mr. mit dem ich zu tun habe..wusste mehr von gr. Geschichte als manch Geschichtslehrer bei em ich gelernt habe....und der ist Salesman kein Lehrer...

vielleiccht ne Ausnahme oer vielleicht doch typisch europäisch oder deutsch??? er chinese kann nur imitieren -kopieren undd sonst nix???

denke das die Wahrheit in der Mitte liegt...ein Billigarbeiter wird n Teufel tun und mehr machen..für 50 cent die stunde..

Die vorarbeiter und leitenenden Angestellten sind aber alle ausgebildet oder studiert...oft werden ja für deutsche Firmen Deutsche geholt und eingesetzt..eben da wo die Chinesen ein Manko haben...
eines können die chinesen nicht so wie wir...Alkohol trinken...as vertragen die nicht rein genetisch begründet


----------



## basslawine (12. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



erT schrieb:


> Für viele Angler reichen funktionelle, robuste und preiswerte Rollen doch einfach nicht mehr!
> Sie streben nach Perfektion, für weite Würfe, gute Wicklung für moderne, dünnste Schnure. Extremer Leichtbau ist gefragt, um japanische UL-Rigs mit Creaturebaits und Bulletweights hinaus zu schleudern. Techniken wurden verfeinert, die Rollen mit ihnen.
> Auf der anderen Seite wollen dann Leute, die (verständlicherweise) 'einfach Angeln gehen' von solchen Methoden und Geräten profitieren, ohne ein Vermögen zu bezahlen.
> Daraus resultieren Replikationen von teuren Geräten, die Robustheit und Leichtbau, Qualität und Optik nicht vereinen können.
> Natürlich schließen sich billige Materialien, einfache Produktion, leichte Rollen und lebenslange Haltbarkeit aus. Aber wer hängt sich heute schon eine 500gr Rolle zum leichten Spinnfischen an die Rute? Dann doch eher 300gr weniger. Den Blick für die Qualität vergessen dann viele....oder ignorieren ihn aus Bequemlichkeit.



#6
Von Anfang bis Ende korrekt!

Danke!


----------



## Taxidermist (12. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



> eines können die chinesen nicht so wie wir...Alkohol trinken...as vertragen die nicht rein genetisch begründet



Na da haben sie ja etwas mit den Engländern gemeinsam!

Jürgen


----------



## vermesser (12. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



maxum schrieb:


> Für ne alte US-Slammer
> 
> bekommt man in guten Zustand mehr Geld bei E....
> 
> als die Chinaböller jetzt neu kosten.#h



Man hört ja häufiger, daß die US Slammer um Welten besser sein sollen als die chinesischen...gibts irgendeine SACHLICHE Begründung dafür, Material, bekannte Ausfallrate? Aufgrund des jugendlichen Alters geh ich bei allen meinen Penn von China Produkten aus...egal ob Slammer, Live Liner, Sargus oder Spinfisher...aber daß sie deshalb Makel haben, kann ich irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen...??? 

Mir gehts ganz klar nicht um das Bashing von China-Ware...ob ich die Verlagerung nach China persönlich gut finde, mal außen vor...wenn die Qualität liefern und die Arbeiter halbwegs ortsüblich entlohnen, können die die Rollen meinetwegen in nem somalischen Hinterhof zusammendengeln, Daiwa rankleben und 100 Euro velangen...WENN die Qualität stimmt...


----------



## Taxidermist (12. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



> Man hört ja häufiger, daß die US Slammer um Welten besser sein sollen  als die chinesischen...gibts irgendeine SACHLICHE Begründung dafür,  Material, bekannte Ausfallrate?



Irgendwer hat sich die Mühe gemacht und die zwei Rollen auseinander
geschraubt und fotografiert, dazu gibt es in den Tiefen des Boards noch einen Thread!
Ergebnis war, dass sie identisch sind, was das Innenleben betrifft, also gleiches Material und gleicher Aufbau.

Jürgen


----------



## norge_klaus (12. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

@kerasounta
Sorry, zweimal Widerspruch.
Meine Nichte hat einen Chinesen geheiratet. Der steht voll auf Jägermeister und verträgt auch einiges.

Zum Thema wirtschaftlich Lage in Deutschland: Es gibt mehr als 1 Mio. offene Stellen, die aktuell nicht besetzt werden können. Das Problem ist mangelhafte Bildung und wenig Bereitschaft eines Teils unserer Bevölkerung das zu ändern. 

Was die Chinesen angeht, dann ist ein verschwindend geringer Prozentsatz der Bevölkerung wirklich gut ausgebildet. Aber bei ca. 3 X mehr Chinesen als Einwohner in der gesamten EU leben, liegt dort ein unglaubliches Potential. Der Mann meiner Nichte hat ein unglaubliches Allgemeinwissen und ist sprachlich in Englisch/Deutsch sehr gut unterwegs. Bildung soll in Deutschland allen offen stehen. Super ! Gleichmacherei. Wer es sich leisten kann, schickt sein Kind auf eine Privatschule. Richtig so ! Elite braucht jedes Land. Das hat selbst damals die DDR  erkannt und spezielle Schulen für ausgewählte Schüler eingerichtet. 

Am Osterwochenende habe ich Oxford & Cambridge besucht. Mir ist jetzt klar, weshalb sich viele meiner britischen Kollegen in der Oberschicht wohl aufgehoben fühlen. Das Bildungssystem gibt es aber nicht zum Null-Tarif. Es lohnt sich aber, genau dort privat zu investieren. Klar kann das nicht jeder. Nur werden sich dort Kinder, die in einer Umgebung wie Halle-Neustadt, Leipzig-Paunsdorf, Wattenscheid , Gelsenkirchen etc. aufwachsen nie durchsetzen können. 

Tight Lines !
Norge_Klaus


----------



## kerasounta (12. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Dann habe ich nur gebilete chinesen getroffen und welche die keinen Alk vertragen so wie wir...

denke das ich wohl den richtigen Hersteller ausgesucht habe...wo die Kaufleute gebildet und sehr professionell arbeiten...

Natürlich kann es insgesamt nicht die schulbildung geben wie bei usn....aber in Großstädten und Ballungszentren schon..

Die Dorfbevölkerung wohnt in einer ganz anderen Welt..ist übrigens in Japan nicht viel anders..ein Japaner i nTokio hat mit einem Japaner in der Provinz nihts mehr gemein..

also ich bin beeidnruckt von den Chinesen die ich kennengelernt habe... wissen sehr viel mehr Details als viele von uns hier...und in der Allgemeinbildung politisch auch sehr weit vorne


----------



## Sensitivfischer (12. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



kerasounta schrieb:


> guter Text !
> 
> Qualität kostet auch in China etwas mehr...
> aber das die Chinesen garniht innovativ sind stimmt nicht so ganz..die haben da auh n paar Leute die belesen sind und studiert...mit dem Chinesen dem ich zu tun habe kann ich nur eines sagen...er kennt sich in vielen Sachen ie in Europa laufen und passieren besser aus als manch deutscher Bundesbürger...


Mehr als das dritte Reich hat man ja als Deutscher im Geschichtsunterricht nicht, also kein Wunder.




kerasounta schrieb:


> ...ich halte es für einen Mythos das Chinesen nicht gebildet sind und mitdenken...


Nöö, das stimmt schon, bezogen auf die, die deine Angelrolle zusammen wurschteln. Das sind überwiegend Wandersklaven aus ländlichen Gegenden, die von Kindesbeinen an, nur arbeiten kennen und nie über einen längeren zusammenhängenden Zeitraum eine Schule besuchen durften.




kerasounta schrieb:


> ...Der Mr. mit dem ich zu tun habe..wusste mehr von gr. Geschichte als manch Geschichtslehrer bei em ich gelernt habe....und der ist Salesman kein Lehrer.
> 
> vielleicht ne Ausnahme oer vielleicht doch typisch europäisch oder deutsch???......


In gewisser Weise eine Ausnahme, gemessen an der Bevölkerungsmasse, bezogen auf die Schichtzugehörigkeit dieses Herren und seine soziale Stellung in der chinesischen Gesellschaft wiederrum eher nicht.
Die Chinesen lernen verdammt schnell und sind sehr anpassungsfähig, mehr als die Deutschen, ABER sie verstehen nicht wirklich! Sie vermitteln nur verstanden zu haben und tun was erforderlich, um ein Ziel zu erreichen, ja sie verstellen sich. Der Haken ist, dass man eine Sache nicht so gut macht, wenn man tut, was von einem erwartet wird, ohne es verstanden zu haben und es zu leben. Anpassungsfähigkeit und Imitation ist eben nicht alles.
Innovativ sind sie sicher nicht. Egal ob Mode, Design(Gucci, Prada, Versace...alles Europäer), Automobil(Porsche, Ferrari, Aston Martin), Designer wie Bertone, Colani etc. alles Europäer, Erfinder mit Weltruhm und Nobelpreisträger, alles mögliche aber keine Chinesen!
Gut auch auch ein klein wenig mit der Ächtung des Regimes zu tun, aber eben auch damit, dass Chinesen in einem betont autoritären Umfeld geformt werden, was für Kreativität kein guter Nährboden ist.



kerasounta schrieb:


> ...Die vorarbeiter und leitenenden Angestellten sind aber alle ausgebildet oder studiert...oft werden ja für deutsche Firmen Deutsche geholt und eingesetzt..eben da wo die Chinesen ein Manko haben...
> ...


 Das ist wohl war, die Leute die von Firmen auf europäische Kunden losgelassen werden, sind allesamt von einem gewissen Mindestniveau, das sich sehen lassen kann.
Allerdings sind mir die Leute wenig sympatisch, der chinesische Geschäftspartner, egal von welcher Firma, erlebe ich immer etwas hölzern. Man hat immer das Gefühl das gegenüber hätte einen Stock im Allerwertesten... und noch andere Besonderheiten.



kerasounta schrieb:


> ...eines können die chinesen nicht so wie wir...Alkohol trinken...as vertragen die nicht rein genetisch begründet



Macht mit denen aber umso mehr Spaß und am nächsten Tag, sitzen sie mit einer Mine vor einem, dass man bloß denkt: "Und jetzt steckt der Stock im Arsch noch tiefer.


----------



## vermesser (12. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Irgendwer hat sich die Mühe gemacht und die zwei Rollen auseinander
> geschraubt und fotografiert, dazu gibt es in den Tiefen des Boards noch einen Thread!
> Ergebnis war, dass sie identisch sind, was das Innenleben betrifft, also gleiches Material und gleicher Aufbau.
> 
> Jürgen




Danke #6 ! Ich hatte mir fast gedacht, daß hier mehr Gerüchte als Tatsachen dabei sind. Denn die Penn Rollen haben ja nach wie vor einen sehr guten Ruf...genauso wie Okuma (wo produzieren die) oder Daiwa (produzieren die wirklich nur in Japan?)!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (12. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Daiwa produziert schon lange nicht mehr nur in Japan. Wobei wir ja schon gelernt haben das nicht alles schlecht ist was z.B. in China produziert wird. Die können sehr wohl Qualität. 
Und auch bei Penn ist nicht alles Gold was glänzt, die haben auch ein paar ganzschöne Böcke in ihrem Programm.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (12. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Irgendwer hat sich die Mühe gemacht und die zwei Rollen auseinander
> geschraubt und fotografiert, dazu gibt es in den Tiefen des Boards noch einen Thread!
> Ergebnis war, dass sie identisch sind, was das Innenleben betrifft, also gleiches Material und gleicher Aufbau.
> 
> Jürgen



Nicht ganz!
zwei Beispiele:
Gehäuseschalen einer USA- Slammer => innen und außen lackiert
Gehäuseschalen einer China Slammer => nur außen lackiert
Gehäuseschrauben der USA Slammer mit Schraubensicherungslack mittelfest versehen, bei der China- Slammer ohne.

In der Hauptsache ist das Meiste identisch, aber es gibt schon mehr Unterschiede als nur der Preis.


----------



## kerasounta (12. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

insgesamt sind die Chinesen sehr lernfähig...sah man auch schön auf der Uni wo ich war....die haben Stundenlang nur mitgeschrieben und nur gelernt...kaum gefeiert sondern nur studiert...##

Wenn die irgendwann das Niveau im Durschnitt von Europa erreichen sollten....sehe ich für uns Europäer schwarz...

Die 2 chinesen mit denen ich Kontakt habe sind sehr freundlich und auch nicht so steif....

Denke die junge Genration wird sehr aufholen und überholen----nennen wir es einen zeitlichen Vorsprung den wir haben...der wird aber mit steigendem Wohlstand sehr bald aufgezehrt sein !


----------



## vermesser (12. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Und auch bei Penn ist nicht alles Gold was glänzt, die haben auch ein paar ganzschöne Böcke in ihrem Programm.



Welche sind das? Rein aus Interesse, falls mal ein Rollenkauf ansteht!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (12. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Bei der Chinaproduziererei darf man nicht vergessen, das viel Propaganda dahinter steckt, das ist nicht alles so toll, wie man uns gerne weiß machen will
> 
> Besonders kreativ sind die Chinesen auch nicht, ganz im Gegenteil, Innovation ist ein Fremdwort!



Also wenn es ums Erbeuten irgendwelcher Firmeninterna geht,
können die sogar seeehr kreativ und innovativ vorgehen.
Frag mal Mittelständ.Unternehmer die seinerzeit blauäugig dort ihre Zelte aufschlugen und an eine 1:1 Geschäftspartnerschaft 
glaubten

Das Traditionunternehmen STEIFF(die Teddys mit dem Piercing) hatte in China mal eine Zeitlang produzieren lassen.

http://www.ftd.de/karriere-manageme...china-wieder-den-ruecken-kehrte/50047457.html

Friedhof der Kuscheltiere



Rolle,ja..der Verbraucher erwartet eine preiswerte,funktionelle Rolle.Punkt

Nur warum tummelt sich dann im Segment ca 60-100 Tacken soviel Halbgares?

Schaut euch mal die teilweise krassen Qualitätsunterschiede innerhalb einer Modellreihe an.Zufall ?

Also da passt Montagsmodell nicht..da hat der Produktionsstandort anscheinend 3 Montage/Woche

Ein Schelm wer Absicht dabei wittert
*Techn.Änderung vorbehalten*...yo,von Verbesserung steht da zugegeben nix


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (12. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Eines dieser Beispiele ist/war die Penn Connander. 
Es gibt/gab aber auch Stationärrollen die nicht so prikenld sind, die Pursuit z.B.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (12. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> ...
> Als ob innerhalb der Produktionsreihe klammheimlich Materialzusammensetzungen/Innenleben geändert wurden,um Kosten zu senken.In der Hoffnung das es nicht auffliegt..Techn.Änderungen vorbehalten heisst es doch immer
> 
> Das ist keine Verschwörungstheorie sondern eher Realität



Das kenne ich auch.
Die Muster, die wir im Unternehmen von den Chinesen zugesendet bekommen, um sie unseren Großkunden weiterzugeben und um auf Messen die neue Kollektion vorstellen zu können, sind qualitativ immer um Welten besser, als das, was wir unseren Kunden nachher zum Kauf anbieten können oder müssen.
Ganz zu schweigen von Betrugsversuchen mit Kartons ohne Inhalt usw...|bigeyes


----------



## Lorenz (12. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



vermesser schrieb:


> *Ich hatte mir fast gedacht, daß hier mehr Gerüchte als Tatsachen dabei sind.* Denn die Penn Rollen haben ja nach wie vor einen sehr guten Ruf...genauso wie Okuma (wo produzieren die) oder Daiwa (produzieren die wirklich nur in Japan?)!



...und wieso bestätigst du mit deinen Nachfragen dann das die Leute eben doch auf den Ursprungsort schielen bzw. damit etwas verbinden?
Daiwa nur in Japan? Woher kommen so Gerüchte oder woher kommt der Glaube daran,dass es so sein könnte? 
Ich hab ne Embleme XT made in Thailand...






Extra fürs Image gibts wohl die "Designed and engineered in Japan"-Aufkleber :vik:


----------



## vermesser (12. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



Lorenz schrieb:


> ...und wieso bestätigst du mit deinen Nachfragen dann das die Leute eben doch auf den Ursprungsort schielen bzw. damit etwas verbinden?



Sorry, war einfach Interesse! Ich hab mich nie groß dafür interessiert, wer was wo produziert! Daß das meiste aus Ostasien kommt war mir klar, welches Massenprodukt bei Elektronik usw.wird nicht dort gefertigt? Ich glaub eh nicht dran, daß allein das Produktionsland für Qualität steht oder auch nicht! Wenn Firma X in China aus ihren Materialien, nach ihren Vorgaben und Qualitätsstandards fertigt, muss das nicht schlecht sein! Anders siehts aus, wenn Firma Y in China Billigschrott kauft und nur mit ihrem Label aufpeppt! Leider ist Firma Y die Regel!
Wenn Shimano, Penn, Okuma oder Daiwa in China fertigen und ordentliche, langlebige Qualität liefern, ist das ok!
Gibts überhaupt noch Rollen "Made in Germany", also wirklich hier gefertigt? Oder welcher Hersteller fertigt überhaupt in einem westlichen Industrieland für den bezahlbaren Massenmarkt?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (12. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Gibts überhaupt noch Rollen "Made in Germany", also wirklich hier gefertigt?



Nein gibt es nicht. Die letzte in Deutschland gefertigte Rolle war die DAM Quick Royal MDS in den 90'ern.


----------



## WK1956 (12. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Gibts überhaupt noch Rollen "Made in Germany", also wirklich hier gefertigt? Oder welcher Hersteller fertigt überhaupt in einem westlichen Industrieland für den bezahlbaren Massenmarkt?


 
definitiv keiner!

Gruß Werner


----------



## Gemini (12. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Die Muster, die wir im Unternehmen von den Chinesen zugesendet bekommen, um sie unseren Großkunden weiterzugeben und um auf Messen die neue Kollektion vorstellen zu können, sind qualitativ immer um Welten besser, als das, was wir unseren Kunden nachher zum Kauf anbieten können oder müssen.
> Ganz zu schweigen von Betrugsversuchen mit Kartons ohne Inhalt usw...|bigeyes



Dann spart sich deine Firma wohl die Kosten für professionelle, und vor allem eigene QC/QA in der Fabrik.
Ich hab 2006 3 bis 4 Fabriken pro Woche besucht, evaluiert und dann auch bei ausgewählten Firmen produzieren lassen und da war keine einzige Ballerbude dabei die so arbeitet wie von dir oben beschrieben. Was lasst ihr dort denn machen? Und vor allem wo? Hört sich nicht wirklich nach Tech aus Shanghai Area oder Guangdong an...


----------



## vermesser (12. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Wo fertigt Fin Nor? Auch von denen gibts tatsächlich preiswerte Vollmetall-Rollen! Einzig Van Staal ist jenseits von Gut und Böse...


----------



## Lorenz (12. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Oder welcher Hersteller fertigt überhaupt in einem westlichen Industrieland für den bezahlbaren Massenmarkt?



Wenn z.B. Purefishing einen Winzbetrag pro Rolle spart, dann summiert sich da dann doch so einiges. Also ist die Entscheidung dann eigentlich klar. Ich tät so spontan vermuten, dass nur 1,2 oder 3 Traditionshersteller in USA,Japan,EU produzieren  (vielleicht irgendwelche high-class Fliegen-/Biggamerollen?) und die anderen nur ihre "Flaggschiffe",wenn überhaupt...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (12. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Also Rolle "Made in Germany"...Fehlanzeige,mir fällt zumindest keine ein
Aber "Made in Germany" oder sonstwo in der EU kann ja eh zur trügerischen Mogelpackung werden:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Basarökonomie

und:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fertigungstiefe

Soweit ich weiss sind die USA mit ihrer eigenen Made in...weitaus strenger.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (12. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Wo fertigt Fin Nor? ...



Auch in China. FinNor gehört zu Zebco.


----------



## vermesser (12. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



Stuffel schrieb:


> FinNor gehört zu Zebco.



Gehört zu Zebco oder wird von Zebco vertrieben? Fin Nor hat ja auch einen legendären Ruf, wobei ich keine Rolle von denen je live in der Hand hatte! Aber sie haben Vollmetall, ohne Rücklauf mit wenig Lagern für unter 100 Euro im Programm!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (12. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Soweit mir bekannt, gehört FinNor zu Zebco, genau wie z.B. VanStaal. Klick


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (12. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Aber sie haben Vollmetall, ohne Rücklauf mit wenig Lagern für unter 100 Euro im Programm!



 Die Inshore ?Ok, Vollmetall,permanente Sperre,wenig Lager gibts von Penn mit der Sargus jedoch auch.


----------



## vermesser (12. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Das stimmt, ich dachte auch an die Sargus! Wobei die Inshore nicht soviel teurer ist! Ob die was taugt oder sich über den Namen verkauft, kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber die Grunddaten klingen nach einer soliden Rolle!

Vielleicht fertigen die Russen was in Schwermetall für wenig Geld? Mein Nachbar hatte so'ne sowjetischen Wuchtbrummen...


----------



## angel-daddy (12. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Ich stehe auch auf Penn, Daiwa und Okuma.
Aber in einem hatte hier ein "Schreiber" recht.
Neue Angler oder Anfänger haben es heutzutage echt schwer im Angelladen. Ich komme ja kaum klar bei den ganzen Angeboten(ü30 Jahre angeln)! Da muss man echt Wissen was man möchte und über grundlegendes Wissen verfügen.....
Zum Glück kenne ich einen recht guten Verkäufer, dem ich vertraue. Der gibt mir immer recht gute Tipps. Und das AB hilft natürlich auch!

VG Martin


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (12. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Vielleicht fertigen die Russen was in Schwermetall für wenig Geld? Mein Nachbar hatte so'ne sowjetischen Wuchtbrummen...



Testkäufer vor...Sowjetische Wuchtbrumme aus Schwermetall..
Naja,solange das Gehäuse nicht selbstleuchtend ist und das Materialkürzel *Pu* trägt:vik:


----------



## Sensitivfischer (13. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



Gemini schrieb:


> Dann spart sich deine Firma wohl die Kosten für professionelle, und vor allem eigene QC/QA in der Fabrik.
> Ich hab 2006 3 bis 4 Fabriken pro Woche besucht, evaluiert und dann auch bei ausgewählten Firmen produzieren lassen und da war keine einzige Ballerbude dabei die so arbeitet wie von dir oben beschrieben. Was lasst ihr dort denn machen? Und vor allem wo? Hört sich nicht wirklich nach Tech aus Shanghai Area oder Guangdong an...



Das ist richtig, Qualitätskontrolle haben wir nicht! Die Fabriken selbst haben ihre eigene QC, das war's aber auch und die kannst' e vergessen.
Ich arbeite in einem Großhandel für Dekoartikel, Wohnacessoires usw., da ist vom Teelicht bis zum Möbelstück, grad alles dabei, also keine Techprodukte, sondern Dinge, die die Welt nicht wirklich braucht.


----------



## vermesser (13. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Ich hatte mit meinen Sargus noch keine Probleme, die laufen tadellos. Welche Probleme hattest Du denn?

Allerdings geb ich zu, daß ich die Sargus eher für feinere Aufgaben verwende...Zanderangeln mit Gummi, auf Barsch oder Mefo...eher nicht fürs Grobe. Dafür is die Slammer da...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (13. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Das ist richtig, Qualitätskontrolle haben wir nicht! Die Fabriken selbst haben ihre eigene QC, das war's aber auch und die kannst' e vergessen.



Ob Angelrolle,Toaster oder Kfz.In vielen Bereichen sparen sich Hersteller nicht nur die Kosten sondern bekommen dafür sogar noch Geld rein.Vom Käufer !Heutzutage anscheinend DER Ehrenamtliche Tester schlechthin.

Witzig..wenn man mal Produktreklamationen"früher"/heute vergleicht.Gerade bei Elektronikartikeln.Während früher bei einem Defekt am neuen TV,PC,Kaffeemaschine der Gang zum Händler eher einem Gang nach Canossa glich,(Wie..defekt?Unwahrscheinlich da zig Kontrollen durchlaufen,Bedienfehler?)läuft der Umtausch heute,egal ob Media,Saturn oder sonstwo eher schon erschreckend Routineartig ab.Als ob man wüsste das Anzahl X des Produkts Ausschuss sind.Ein flüchtiger Blick auf die Rechnung..."ok,bitte nehmen sie sich ein neues Gerät".Wahrscheinlich aus der gleichen Müllcharge,kann gutgehen..muss aber nicht

Als ich vor knapp 3 Monaten meine PadKaffemaschine-die mit S am Anfang und O am Ende -mal wieder reklamierte(2 Neue in 2 Monaten:vikbefanden sich in der Kundenschlange vor mir bereits 3(!) Verbraucher mit gleicher Problematik.

Also wenn die das Ding von vornherein verschenken würden, wäre mir das ja wurscht,entkalken und putzen gespart weil vorher bereits platt.Aber ich muss dafür zuerst einmal Geld hinlegen,insofern bleibt da ein schaler Beigeschmack.Das "Urmodell"hielt 6 Jahre.

Einer der letzten geplanten Rollenkäufe lief ähnlich ab. Testhamster Kunde..Ein Modell der 130 € Klasse,runtergesetzt auf knapp einen Hunni.6 vorrätig und davon 5 mit mehr oder weniger Auffälligkeiten.Das ging im harmlosen Fall "nur"über eine lockere Bügelschraube,fehlenden Justierscheiben,unterschiedliche Rotorspiele bis hin zum eindeutig merkwürdig mahlendem Getriebe.Der Verkäufer meinte dazu nur"Och..die Bügelschraube kannste ja fix nachziehen,kann ja mal vorkommen"

Ja,könnte ich,ist aber nicht meine Aufgabe


----------



## antonio (13. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ich hatte mit meinen Sargus noch keine Probleme, die laufen tadellos. Welche Probleme hattest Du denn?
> 
> Allerdings geb ich zu, daß ich die Sargus eher für feinere Aufgaben verwende...Zanderangeln mit Gummi, auf Barsch oder Mefo...eher nicht fürs Grobe. Dafür is die Slammer da...



ich auch noch nicht auch bei den gröberen aufgaben in norwegen.

antonio


----------



## vermesser (13. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Tja, wer weiß, vielleicht kommt ja noch ne Info. Die einzige "Schwäche" war der ladenneu etwas schwere Lauf, aber das hat sich schnell "eingeschliffen" und das werte ich eher als Qualitätsmerkmal denn als Schwäche.


----------



## Andal (13. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Man muss den Herstellern aber auch zu Gute halten, dass sie an sehr, sehr vielen Rollentoden absult keine Schuld tragen.

Da werden Rollen von Menschen "gewartet", die keinen Nagel gerade in die Wand bringen, aber voller Inbrunst in Rollen herumschrauben, obwohl es dafür überhaupt keine Veranlassung gibt. Meistens die gleichen Kandidaten fischen dann mit .25er Geflochtener, zugedroschener Bremse und monströsen Gummifischen. Oder baden sie im Mittelmeer und wundern sich dann, warum die plötzlich stehenbleiben und so eine komische weiße Schicht bekommen. Wenn dann auch noch das Karpfenröllchen zu 19,95 € beim Wallerfischen die Grätsche macht, dann, spätestens dann wird auf die Hersteller geflucht, wie bei den niederbayrischen Fuhrknechten!

Denn sonderbarerweise gibts ja auch jede Menge Angler, die ihre Rollen angemessen und zweckbestimmt über viele Jahre und teilweise Generationen benützen, ohne in weinerliche Kritisiererei zu verfallen.


----------



## vermesser (13. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

@ Andal: Da ist was dran. Wenn eine gewisse Grundqualität da ist und eine vernünftige Pflege, halten einige Rollen sehr lange. Und daß man jede Rolle kaputt kriegt bei der genannten Behandlung, dürfte klar sein. Auch ne Slammer kriegt sicherlich bei Probleme bei der von Dir angesprochenenn Behandlung  !

Das Problem ist, daß es häufig schon an der Grundqualität mangelt...und dann machen die vom Hersteller angepriesenen Karpfenfreilaufrollen auch mal ganz fix beim normalen Grundangeln die Grätsche...so einige Kanditaten könnte ich hier aufzählen...


----------



## hans albers (13. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

moin...

jutes thema...
ich habe lange zeit einfach nur die alten "lokomotiven"
gebraucht gekauft und dann wieder "fit" gemacht
(wo es nötig war, selten)
zb. dam quicks, shakespeare sigmas,ryobis, mitchell

meist alles metallrollen, und  oft waren diese
einfach robuster gebaut als heutige rollen
(mal vom hochpreissegment abgesehen).
sicher haben diese alten rollen auch nachteile
(wickelbild, gewicht).

zum feinen spinnen greife ich dann auch auf heutige 
modelle zurück , wobei ich mit penn, ryobi und tica 
ganz gute erfahrungen gemacht habe.

man sollte vielleicht auch anmerken, das es heuzutage 
auch mehr modellarten + firmen in dem bereich gibt,
also der konkurenzdruck und der trend zur "billigen" 
allroundrolle auch ne "rolle"  spielt.

greetz
lars


----------



## Sensitivfischer (13. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Ob Angelrolle,Toaster oder Kfz.In vielen Bereichen sparen sich Hersteller nicht nur die Kosten sondern bekommen dafür sogar noch Geld rein.Vom Käufer !Heutzutage anscheinend DER Ehrenamtliche Tester schlechthin.
> 
> Witzig..wenn man mal Produktreklamationen"früher"/heute vergleicht.Gerade bei Elektronikartikeln.Während früher bei einem Defekt am neuen TV,PC,Kaffeemaschine der Gang zum Händler eher einem Gang nach Canossa glich,(Wie..defekt?Unwahrscheinlich da zig Kontrollen durchlaufen,Bedienfehler?)läuft der Umtausch heute,egal ob Media,Saturn oder sonstwo eher schon erschreckend Routineartig ab.Als ob man wüsste das Anzahl X des Produkts Ausschuss sind.Ein flüchtiger Blick auf die Rechnung..."ok,bitte nehmen sie sich ein neues Gerät".Wahrscheinlich aus der gleichen Müllcharge,kann gutgehen..muss aber nicht
> 
> ...



Ja klar, so ist das eben auch und die Gründe sind einfach:
1. Wenn alle Hersteller das so machen, dann hat der Kunde keine Wahl mehr.
2. Soll der Kunde doch umtauschen, der Hersteller tut es anstandlos, schließlich ist es in manchen Produktsparten billiger für den Produzent, ein paar Teile zu verschenken, als das was er investieren müsste, um die Ursache seiner Qualiprobleme in den Griff zu bekommen, zumal das Steuerrecht zahlreiche lukrative Lösungen bietet, die dem entgegenkommen.
Außerdem wird es dem Kunden von selbst zu blöd ständig umzutauschen, weil den Produktwert dem Umtauschaufwand gegenüber stellt und schlicht die Lust verliert, es als Erfahrung abbucht.
3. In Amiland gibt's auf allmöglichen Mist eine lebenslange Garantie. Warum? Weil es zum giuten Ton gehört und vorallem weil dort jeder weiß, dass die meisten US- Bürger eher was wegschmeißen, bevor sie es reklamieren.
Die lebenslange Garantie ist somit eine Farce, weil insgeheim jeder Anbieter weiß, dass sie sowieso keiner in Anspruch nimmt, auch wenn die Grundlage dafür da wäre, der Kunde selbst es aber für unanständig hält. Ein paar Jahre noch und der deutsche Kunde ist genauso weit/verblödet.


----------



## Gemini (13. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

@Sensitivfischer 

Auch hier muss ich sanft intervenieren, zumal es in dem Beispiel um Metro bzw. MSH ging 

Dort unterschreibst du als Lieferant ein Service-Wisch der besagt dass unter 100.00 oder 120.00 Euro keine Prüfung erfolgt sondern deine Ware ungeprüft zurückgenommen wird und du bekommst die dann irgendwann angekarrt und das wird dem Retailer dann gutgeschrieben.

Da ein sorgfältiger Check der Ware dreimal deine Marge an Kosten bedeuten würde wird der Kram eingestampft.

Ich hatte damals mal 40.000 Billig-MP3-Player überprüfen lassen nachdem sie wieder in China waren. 83% ohne Fehler...

Und aus den USA kenne ich eher 1 year limited warranty als Standard...

Sicher, auf Blanks, Lautsprecher und Teelichthalter würde ich als Hersteller auch lebenslange Garantie geben.


----------



## renegade1848 (13. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Als Mitarbeiter einer US-Fa. kann ich euch versichern, daß deren Einstellung zum Thema "Fertigungsqualität" da keine Spur besser ist als in China. Und ich kann meinem Vorredner nur zustimmen: Die unlimited warranty ist da mittlerweile auch weitgehend Geschichte.

Die waren im Übrigen nie im Leben auf dem Mond...


----------



## basslawine (13. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Nicht ganz!
> zwei Beispiele:
> Gehäuseschalen einer USA- Slammer => innen und außen lackiert
> Gehäuseschalen einer China Slammer => nur außen lackiert
> ...



Ja, das deckt sich mit den Aussagen in englischen Foren, in denen Gerade Brandungsangeltechnisch mehr über Multirollen diskutiert wird,   bei denen gings um die Penn 525 Multis aus der China Produktion und wenn ich mich recht erinnere, wars mit den Schrauben dasselbe, zusätzlich waren die Rollen aus China oft Getriebeseitig dermaßen mit irgendeinem zähem blauen Fett zugebarzt, dass empfohlen wurde die neue Rolle vor dem ersten Gebrauch komplett zu zerlegen und zu reinigen, da ansonsten von den hochgelobten Weitwurfeigenschaften nicht viel übrig geblieben war.
Da hat dann wohl einer der Aufseher seine Wanderarbeitern an der Einfettstation nicht die korrekte Fettmenge vorgegeben und dann wurde Traktormäßig geschmiert.

Bei den Abu 6500er Castingrollen waren es die Seitenplatten, deren Lackierung scheixxe war und als gutes Erkennungsmerkmal für die Chinaproduktion galten.


Gruß Marco


----------



## kerasounta (13. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



Gemini schrieb:


> @Sensitivfischer
> 
> Auch hier muss ich sanft intervenieren, zumal es in dem Beispiel um Metro bzw. MSH ging
> 
> ...



Passt,

das genau ist nämlich das,was ein Produkt erst teuer macht...

eine gute QS ist sauteuer..und macht den Unterschied zwischen einem Mittelklasse Produkt und einem High Class oder High End....

kann man schön vergleichen bei TVS..ein High End LED hat ne Pixelfehlerklasse die keinen Pixelfehler zulässt..meist 0 oder 1 je nach hersteller..

die billigen Geräte haben Pixelfehlerklasse 2-3 oder höher...

da wird selten ein Produkt rausgenommen und eher spärlich überprüft und wenn dann sind ja 4 Pixelfehler erlaubt...
Zeit ist Geld...die Materialien sind nur i nDetails unterschiedlich...Prozessoren und Platinen haben in den Serien kein so großen Unterschied mehr im Preis...
Die Arbeitszeit macht den Preis..umso mehr Features und extras die Zeit kosten ...desto höher der Preis...

mein Bruder arbeitet in der QS bei einem Zulieferer für High End Produkte..(Auto)  die Teile die dann ne S-Klasse bekommen sind dann eben mehr geprüft woren als bei Kia oder Dacia..deswegen auch die Preise...#q#6


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (13. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



basslawine schrieb:


> Da hat dann wohl einer der Aufseher seine Wanderarbeitern an der Einfettstation nicht die korrekte Fettmenge vorgegeben und dann wurde Traktormäßig geschmiert.



Die hatten Fett über...das,welches bei etlichen Arcs eingespart wurde|kopfkrat


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (13. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Also dem "früher war alles besser" muss ich mal widersprechen. Gut, bis in die 60er reicht meine Anglerkarriere nicht gerade, aber gerade die DAM-Rollen ab ca. 1980 kenne ich doch ganz gut. Und, ehrlich, das einzig wirklich brauchbare Modell der guten alten Zeiten ist für mich die 1001er Serie der 1980er Jahre. Die 1000er Serie quietscht an allen Ecken und Enden, das Wickelbild ist eine Vollkatastrophe, außerdem lockert sich ständig die Schraubkurbel. Die Bremse lässt sich zwar fast widerstandslos justieren, aber fester eingestellt kann ein Fisch da eigentlich nur die Schnur runterruckeln, von einem gleichmäßigen Abziehen kann nicht die Rede sein. Bei anderen Modellen krankt es an sich verwindenden Graphitspulen, schnell defekten Rücklaufsperren usw. 
Was bringt es mir, dass man über so manche Rolle vielleicht sogar mit dem Bagger drüberrollen könnte, wenn sich alle 5 Minuten die Schnur unter der Spule um die Rollenachse wickelt?

Ich wage zu behaupten, dass eine poplige 30-Euro Passion mit Plastikgehäuse 95 Prozent der "alten Schätze" in 9 von 10 Kategorien locker wegsteckt.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (13. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



kerasounta schrieb:


> mein Bruder arbeitet in der QS bei einem Zulieferer für High End Produkte..(Auto)  die Teile die dann ne S-Klasse bekommen sind dann eben mehr geprüft woren als bei Kia oder Dacia..deswegen auch die Preise...#q#6



Und hier ein aktuelles Beispiel für Pkw Low End:
http://auto.t-online.de/vw-steuerketten-in-tsi-motoren-leiern-aus/id_54628214/index

Nein,nicht bei 100 oder 200 Tkm|bigeyes

Es lebe die Preisdrückerei auf Kosten der Qualität ?

@Andal
Ja,die rustikalen Fehlbediener/Zweckentfremder gibts natürlich auch.Ist gar nicht so selten.
Und meist verträgt die Rolle 2012 das noch weniger als bei einem Modell von 1980.Eine Sigma oder Ambitex musste man beinahe schon überfahren um sie platt zu bekommen.

Das gleiche kannst du heute bereits rel. problemlos nach einigen über Rute und Rolle gelöste Hänger erreichen.

@kohlmeise
JEIN
Die Passion als Beispiel zu nehmen, war übr. unfairDas ist fürs Geld halt der Hit.
Ja,mag sein das Alt vs Neu 1:9 ausgeht,oder 2:8.Wobei..Schnur unter den Spulenkopf, i gibts 2012 auch noch.Früher meist "dank" drahtiger Schnüre,heute dank feinerer Geflechtschnüre.
Aber es muss doch möglich sein,im Jahr 2012 auch den Faktor rel.Langlebigkeit und Robustheit in eine Rolle einfliessen zu lassen,ohne das hinterher der Konsument fürs aufbringen des Kaufpreises gleich einen Kleinkredit in Anspruch nehmen muss.

Und da rede ich nicht einmal von Getrieben mit 5 Jahre"schnurren wie eine Katze".

Man bekommt ja gelegentlich bereits beim anschauen der verwendeten Gehäuseschrauben einen Lachanfall.Sofern sie überhaupt,wie auch im Innenleben,richtig angezogen wurden.Der Murks beginnt im Kleinen,hier und da eine Schraube stümperhaft angezogen,bei der nächsten fehlt das Fett.Das müssen ja nicht immer offensichtliche Konstruktionsmängel sein, welche plötzlich zum GAU führen.Aber sowas ist und bleibt Schlamperei.


----------



## basslawine (13. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Und hier ein aktuelles Beispiel für Pkw Low End:
> http://auto.t-online.de/vw-steuerketten-in-tsi-motoren-leiern-aus/id_54628214/index



Das Endprodukt ist halt komplex, und das schwächste Glied bestimmt die (gefühlte) Gesamthaltbarkeit. Die komplexität steigt natürlich mit der Anzahl der der Teile, man könnte schon anhand des vergleiches von Exposionszeichnungen nachweisen, das moderne Rollen signifikant mehr Teile (potentielle Bruchstellen) enthalten, dann noch der leichtbauwahn auch bei Rollen, bei denen es aufgrund Ihres Verwendungszweckes auf das eine Gramm mehr oder weniger gar nicht ankommt (Spezialisten wie UL-Baitcaster etc. mal ausgenommen). Zu Guter letzt werden dann die von (hoffentlich) Ingenieuren spezifizierten Einzelteile über Einkaufsabteilungen weltweit zusammengekauft, die auf das letzte  10tel cent Marge schielen. Das kann klappen, tuts halt aber oft auch nicht.

Deshalb kann eben auch eine korrekt entwickelte 20€ Rolle vollkommen ok sein, wenn sie innerhalb Ihrer Leistungsgrenzen betrieben wird und eine 300€ Vollalu-Norwegenmulti gibt Ihren Geist wegen eines zerbröselten 20cent lagers nach einem Urlaub ohne Fisch auf.

Ist halt immer nur ärgerlich für denjenigen, der im zweiten Fall als Tester missbraucht wurde, und treibt den Rest der Gemeinde in die Arme der grossen Hersteller, wo jeder hofft, dass die ihr Handwerk verstehen, bloss die agieren grossteils eben genauso (danke Stuffel für den aufklärenden Link, wer eigentlich zu wem gehört).


----------



## perikles (13. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

lol^^ also wenn ich die ganzen probleme lese, denke ich mir, das die leute anscheinend keine fische mehr fangen können aufgrund der mangelnden qualität,liest sich ja alles sehr bitterböse^^  also ich habe  mir meine veteranen rollen angeschaut, eine quick sel 150 und eine corrmaxx 5s 40, die corrmaxx funktioniert immer noch^^ obwohl sie schon das singen anfängt, die quick funktioniert ohne probleme, die corrmaxx nehme ich zum karpfen angeln her, die quick eigentlich nur noch zum bespulen meiner anderen rollen, wer hat interesse an dieser plastik quick? lol

ps: also wenn ich meine jungangler zeit aus den 80er vergleich mit heute, so gabs doch einen quanten-sprung was ruten und die rollen technik angeht, auch die preise sind wesentlich billiger geworden und die zugänglichkeit der produkte hat sich stark verbessert


----------



## Pikepauly (13. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Kokolores meiner Meinung nach. Es gibt genau eine Firma die wirklich gute Rollen baut.

Im Prinzip hat Kohlmeise recht. Ich habe auch ca. 30 Jahre alte DAM Rollen (Quick 330 N, Quick 2002) Hier fliegt noch ein 1992 er DAM Katalog rum. Die Quick 2002 kostete damals 249 DM. Inflationsbereinigt sind das heute gute 200 Euro. Dafür konnte man mit ein bischen Glück vor gar nicht langer Zeit eine 4000 er Shimano Aspire kriegen. Die wickelt die Schnur vernünftig auf, wiegt nen ganzen Batzen weniger, kommt mit Salzwasser klar und verträgt geflochtene Schnur und hat eine ruckfrei arbeitende Bremse. Das konnte vor 30 Jahren keiner so bauen. Ich bin froh das ich mit sowas wie den alten Quick nicht mehr angeln muss. Heute kann eine Ryobi und die ganzen Clone für 6o Euro mehr als damals die DAM Flagschiffe.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (13. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



perikles schrieb:


> lol^^ also wenn ich die ganzen probleme lese, denke ich mir, das die leute anscheinend keine fische mehr fangen können aufgrund der mangelnden qualität,
> 
> 
> wer hat interesse an dieser plastik quick? lol



Soso..mit der Not der Leute auch noch Geschäfte machen..|supergri
Aber im Ernst.Das liest sich nicht unbedingt bitterböse,eher wie eine sachl.Bestandsaufnahme darüber das heutzutage 
*einiges* nicht so abläuft wie es der Konsument gerne hätte.
War ja kein Generalverriss.

Doch,die Leute fangen ihre Fische.Die meisten haben ja zum grössten Teil Bewährtes im Angelkeller.Sei es aus eigener Erfahrung,seriöser Empfehlung anderer oder wie auch immer.

Dank Foren verbreiten sich Meinungen zu Produkten doch gottlob rel.schnell.Positive wie negative.Und wer heutzutage im nahezu unüberschaubarenen Markt mal eben "blind"kauft *kann* den Griff ins Klo tun.

 by the way.. natürlich gehört es auch zur menschl.Schwäche positives grundsätzlich als selbstverständlich anzusehen und selbst die kleinste Nachlässigkeit als Weltuntergang zu interpretierenGilt auch für diesen Fred.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (13. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Kokolores meiner Meinung nach. Es gibt genau eine Firma die wirklich gute Rollen baut.
> 
> Im Prinzip hat Kohlmeise recht. Ich habe auch ca. 30 Jahre alte DAM Rollen (Quick 330 N, Quick 2002) Hier fliegt noch ein 1992 er DAM Katalog rum. Die Quick 2002 kostete damals 249 DM. Inflationsbereinigt sind das heute gute 200 Euro. Dafür konnte man mit ein bischen Glück vor gar nicht langer Zeit eine 4000 er Shimano Aspire kriegen. Die wickelt die Schnur vernünftig auf, wiegt nen ganzen Batzen weniger, kommt mit Salzwasser klar und verträgt geflochtene Schnur und hat eine ruckfrei arbeitende Bremse. Das konnte vor 30 Jahren keiner so bauen. Ich bin froh das ich mit sowas wie den alten Quick nicht mehr angeln muss. Heute kann eine Ryobi und die ganzen Clone für 6o Euro mehr als damals die DAM Flagschiffe.



Hättest damals mal noch zwei Jahre gewartet und eine Quick Exquisite MDS oder Quick Royal MDS gekauft. Die haben schon damals all das gekonnt was deine Arc's und Clone heute erst können.
Ganz davon ab, versuch mal in 20, 30 Jahren einen von deinen Billigheimern zu verkaufen.


----------



## kerasounta (14. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



perikles schrieb:


> lol^^ also wenn ich die ganzen probleme lese, denke ich mir, das die leute anscheinend keine fische mehr fangen können aufgrund der mangelnden qualität,liest sich ja alles sehr bitterböse^^  also ich habe  mir meine veteranen rollen angeschaut, eine quick sel 150 und eine corrmaxx 5s 40, die corrmaxx funktioniert immer noch^^ obwohl sie schon das singen anfängt, die quick funktioniert ohne probleme, die corrmaxx nehme ich zum karpfen angeln her, die quick eigentlich nur noch zum bespulen meiner anderen rollen, wer hat interesse an dieser plastik quick? lol
> 
> ps: also wenn ich meine jungangler zeit aus den 80er vergleich mit heute, so gabs doch einen quanten-sprung was ruten und die rollen technik angeht, auch die preise sind wesentlich billiger geworden und die zugänglichkeit der produkte hat sich stark verbessert



Da muss ich an meinen Freund Kosta denken....der is jetzt schlappe 70 Jahre alt...und ängt mit 5 euro Bambsustöckern mehr als ich mit den tollen Ruten..

ich kaufe teure Köder ....er sammelt Muschelfleisch .....

Am Ende des Tages hatte ich 4 Wolfsbarsche und derKosta 12 Stück..natürlich alle 800gr aufwärts..:q maßig....

Wer seine Traumrolle haben möchte muss entweder viel Geld ausgeben oder sich eine bauen lassen..

Der Angler entscheiet auch wieviel er fängt...und wer sehr unvorsichtig mit seinen Sachen umgeht ,kann von seinem Material keine Haltbarkeit von 20 Jahren erwarten...


----------



## antonio (14. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



kerasounta schrieb:


> Da muss ich an meinen Freund Kosta denken....der is jetzt schlappe 70 Jahre alt...und ängt mit 5 euro Bambsustöckern mehr als ich mit den tollen Ruten..
> 
> ich kaufe teure Köder ....er sammelt Muschelfleisch .....
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## Koalabaer (14. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Einzig drei Rollenhersteller überzeugen mich noch...Penn (weil ich 8 Rollen von denen problemlos im Einsatz habe, ohne einen einzigen Ausfall oder Macke), Daiwa (drei Rollen, ebenfalls ohne jedes Problem, und die waren billig, außerdem fischt ein Bekannter von mir zig Rollen problemlos) und Okuma (hat ebenfalls ein Bekannter problemlos im richtigen "Dreckseinsatz"). Daneben wird ja noch häufig Shimano empfohlen, von denen hab ich allerdings keine Rolle.



Eine Penn gab mal den Geist auf...in Norwegen...ich konnte mit einer No-Name aushelfen!

eine Okuma befummelt ergab...bei ganz nach vorn gedrehter Spule ist die alles andere als Superstark!


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Pikepauly (14. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

@Stuffel

Die von Dir genannten Rollen der DAM kenne ich nicht, mögen gut sein.
Sind aber auch zu schwer.

Von den Ryobi/Arc/Clones fische ich keine. Kenne sie aber.
Mein Spinnrollen sind alle von Shimano (Firebloods und Stellas) das meinte ich mit der einzigen Firma die heute wirklich gute Rollen herstellt. Ist aber wie alles im Leben auch eine Frage des Anspruchs.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (14. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> Eine Penn gab mal den Geist auf...in Norwegen...ich konnte mit einer No-Name aushelfen!



Wie schon gesagt, auch Penn hat Rollen die nichts taugen. 

Wenn Du uns nun noch verrät's was für ein Modell das seiner Zeit war welche das Zeitliche gesegnet hat und wer Hersteller DEINER No-Name Rolle war, wäre dein Posting eine Runde Sache. Da ich aber mal davon ausgehe das Dir weder das Modell der Penn noch der Hersteller DEINES "Helferleins" einfällt bringt das hier keinen weiter.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (14. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Stuffel
> 
> Die von Dir genannten Rollen der DAM kenne ich nicht, mögen gut sein.
> Sind aber auch zu schwer.



Oha, woher weist Du das diese Rollen zu schwer sind wenn Du sie garnicht kennst?|rolleyes

Übrigens habe nicht ich die Arc's und deren Clone ins Gespräch gebracht, das warst Du.

Das die Rollen welche Du fischst so ziemlich mit zum feinsten gehören was auf dem Rollenmarkt vertreten ist bezweifle ich keines falls. Es war auch schon immer so das man für eine hochwertige Rolle tiefer in Tasche greifen muss.


----------



## Pikepauly (15. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

@Stuffel
Wieso muss ich die Rollen kennen um ihr Gewicht zu wissen?
Google ist mein Freund. Ist die Quick Exquisite MDS ne gepimpte Quick Exquisite? Die ist in meinem 1992 er Katalog mit 370 Gramm angegeben in der 040 er Grösse also 4000 er Shimano entsprechend, heute gegenüber ner Stella 100 Gramm zuviel. Bei einer Spinnrolle stört das schon extrem. Ich fand die Aspire schon zu schwer.


----------



## Pikepauly (15. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Noch mal ein bischen geluschert bei angelfire.com.
Da steht die Quick Royal MDS in Hechtgrösse mit 120 mtr. 0,40 er Mono mit 450 Gramm drin. Das ist echt nen Klotz.


----------



## Nolfravel (15. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Unqualifizierter Beitrag:

Baitcaster sind eh geiler.


:q:q:q



Ich muss Pauly zustimmen. Im europäischen Raum gibt es schlichtweg keine anständigen Rollen, außer Shimano. Ich meine, die Eu-Daiwas sehen durch die Bank ******** aus und/oder haben eine Klappkurbel. Ich möchte mit grosser Sicherheit an eine 250€ Rolle keine Klappkurbel.
Die Technium ist für um die 100€ zu haben. Welche Rolle ist in dem Preisbereich denn besser?
Wer mir jetzt mit ner Arc kommt, stell ich auf die Ignorrerliste.

In Japan bietet Daiwa 1-2 recht schöne Rollen an. Die sind allerdings sehr teuer und die gleichpreisigen Shimanos sind immer noch chicer. 


BTW: Im  mittleren Baitcasting-Bereich, also zwischen 100-200€ hat Shimano auch die Nase vorn. Die Curado performt einfach schon recht gut, da kommt keine von Daiwa ran.
Wenns aber richtig leicht wird, sprich ~2-3gr, hat Shimano schlichtweg keine Rolle, die das richtig gut macht. Die Core wohl noch am ehesten. Bei Daiwa schaut das schon anders aus: Presso, Pixy, PX. (Wobei die PX an die Pixys nicht ganz ran kommt.)


Zu den Ruten: Ich hab von Balzer, DAM usw. noch keine anständigen Ruten gesehen. Am ehesten funktioniert da noch Berkley.

Man muss einfach mal über den Teich gucken, es gibt dort schlichtweg um Welten bessere Rute im gleichen Preisbereich.

Da knüppelt aber auch fast niemand Fische


----------



## Pikepauly (15. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Moin Hase!

Bis die Hechtschonzeit vorbei ist ist die Baitcastercombo da und das reicht ja auch. MachinegunCast in 12 Lbs und ne Schachtel LC Pointer liegt hier schon.


----------



## Nolfravel (15. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

:q:q:q


----------



## Pikepauly (15. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Das Ende der Hechtschonzeit ist schon immer ne spannende Zeit für den Opa Pauly.....


----------



## Nolfravel (15. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Die stinken aber doch:q

Ich als Barschangler habs da ja leichter, ich muss nur 2 Monate aussetzen


----------



## Pikepauly (15. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Respekt für Deine dicken Barsche aber in Deinem Alter solltest Du dich langsam mal mit "Männerfischen" beschäftigen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (15. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Ok...dann bin ich ab jetzt auf der Ignorierliste.
Ja,wenn ich das drumherum betrachte ist eine Black/Blue Arc aber auch eine Applause und Arctica der Technium überlegen.

Das könnte rein leistungsmässig gesehen vielleicht 1:1 ausgehen aber spätestens bei Preis/Leistung und E-Teil Versorgung/Service hat die Ryobi/Klon Fraktion die Nase vorn.Spulen,Kurbeln..alles zum bescheidenen Preis erhältlich..und das auch noch ziemlich fix.

Lösen wir uns doch mal von dem Gedanken das Shimano und Daiwa gerade im Bereich bis 100 € die Rollenweisheit gepachtet hätten.Nicht das wir uns falsch verstehen,nix gegen Shimano/Daiwa an sich aber im unteren unteren bis mittleren Preislevel kochen die halt auch nur mit Wasser.

Ist witzigerweise bei den Fahrradkompenenten genauso.Wenn du wirklich innovatives und Leistungstechnisch höherwertiges sehen und fahren möchtest bzw auch benötigst(!)weil du dein gerät quälst, führt kein Weg an den hochwertigen Komponentengruppen vorbei.Ultegra,DuraAce,Deore XT,XTR..man teilt sich die HighTech Radwelt mit den Polierverliebten Italienern von Campagnolo(das ist sehenswert) und gut,zig Preisklassen darunter jedoch gibts genügend Konkurrenz auf dem Komponentenmarkt.Da hat Shimano ganz schön zu strampeln.Otto Normalverbraucher kauft da mehr über den Namen als über die Qualität.

Ist auf dem Rollenmarkt doch ähnlich..Fireblood,Stella die Pendants von Daiwa Japan.High tech.Kostet natürlich dementsprechend.
Wobei,eine Rolle dieser Preisklasse(geht ja bei stradic Ci4 schon los)ohne E-Spule auszuliefern...ich weiss ja nicht.
Woraus bestehen die..Platin?

Wer es gern weitaus günstiger möchte(oder muss)wird bei anderen Marken nicht schlechter wegkommen,manchmal sogar besser.Nur weil Shimano oder Daiwa am Gehäuse prangt bedeutet das für mich noch lange nicht "must have"

Was Shimano zugeben meisterhaft beherrscht, ist die Vermarktung.Da liest sich selbst die Produktbeschreibung der m.M.n durchschnittlichen P4 Rollen mit den ganzen Kürzeln wie das Nonplusultra der Technik.Und mittels zusätzlichem Lager und Fireblood Optik aus einer Exage eine Aernos zu zaubern und als P4 Flaggschiff zu vermarkten...darauf muss man erstmal kommen


----------



## Koalabaer (15. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Wenn Du uns nun noch verrät's was für ein Modell das seiner Zeit war welche das Zeitliche gesegnet hat und wer Hersteller DEINER No-Name Rolle war, wäre dein Posting eine Runde Sache.



Die Pennrolle weiß ich wirklich nicht mehr.Mein Kumpel war damals nur sehr angefressen, weil er sich aus Gründen der Stabilität extra für eine Penn entschieden hatte.

Ersatzrolle war meine Balzer Aluchrom 60...vielleicht nicht No-Name.Aber Balzerrollen werden ja auch nicht in den Himmel gelobt.

Da ich selbst noch nicht eine Rolle geschrottet habe,jedoch überwiegend im mittleren Preisbereich(Balzer,Kogha etc.) kaufe...kann ich das Anfangsposting absolut nicht nachvollziehen. #d

Daher meine Meinung: 1) doch,viele Hersteller können ordentliche Rollen bauen.
2) der Kauf einer dieser gehimmelten(Penn,Okuma,Shimano)ist keine Garantie auf Langlebigkeit.Selbst da kannst du eine Gurke erwischen.


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Andal (15. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Langsam kommt dieses Thema leider in einen Bereich, wo es entweder wertlos, oder aber geteilt wird. Wegen einem einzigen Rollenschaden in Norwegen wird über die Qualität einer ganzen Marke geschlossen. Reinrassige Spinnfischer erheben mit ihren Wertungen beinahe einen Anspruch auch Ausschließlichkeit und so weiter und so fort.

Es geht um die Qualität von Rollen im Allgemeinen. Und die ist nicht so schlecht, wie sie viele hier reden. Es hat sich im Laufe der Jahre und Jahrzehnte das Angebot enorm vergrößert und die Anwendungsmöglichkeiten sind auch ungleich größer geworden, als sie es anno dunnemals waren.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (15. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Ok...dann bin ich ab jetzt auf der Ignorierliste.
> Ja,wenn ich das drumherum betrachte ist eine Black/Blue Arc aber auch eine Applause und Arctica der Technium überlegen.
> 
> Das könnte rein leistungsmässig gesehen vielleicht 1:1 ausgehen aber spätestens bei Preis/Leistung und E-Teil Versorgung/Service hat die Ryobi/Klon Fraktion die Nase vorn.Spulen,Kurbeln..alles zum bescheidenen Preis erhältlich..und das auch noch ziemlich fix.
> ...



Allerdings, der Meinung kann ich mich nur anschließen.|good:
Auch wenn das zuweilen so aussieht, als hätte ich eine ablehnende Haltung gegenüber Shimano und Daiwa, => dem ist nicht so. Aber ich benutze nunmal viele Gerätschaften der Preisklasse < 100 Euro und da haben die beiden Marken für mich kaum eine Chance. Wenn ich über 100 Euro, besser 150 Euro investieren will, was selten vorkommt, dann wird daraus auch bei mir Shimano oder Daiwa, aber sonst eben nicht.
Und wenn ich für 57 Euro eine Black Arc bekomme, zu der auch etliche Bauteile von baugleichen und verwandten Spros und Ryobis passen, sowie die E- Spule <15 Euro kostet, die Bremse klasse arbeitet, die Rolle alles mitmacht, dann verliert Shimano schlichtweg den Vergleichstest gegen.


----------



## Andal (15. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Das ist genau der Blick über den eigenen Tellerrand, der vielen einfach fehlt.

Was juckt einen Matchangler das Wickelbild von hunderten Metern feinster Dynema, wenn es keine Originalersatzspulen gibt?

Was juckt einen Japan-Style-Fisher ein sauber einstellbarer Freilauf?

Was juckt den Karpfenagler, wenn die Rolle 55 gr. mehr wiegt?

Was juckt den Fliegenfischer eine Bremse, die er bis zum Blockieren zudrehen kann?

Und was jucken uns alle Aussagen, die auf reinem Katalogwissen beruhen?


----------



## FehmarnAngler (15. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Unqualifizierter Beitrag:
> 
> Baitcaster sind eh geiler.
> 
> ...


 
*Ach genau, Jan Peter... ich krieg immernoch Fotos vom BMA! :r|gr::q*


----------



## Pikepauly (15. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

@Andal

Schön auf den Punkt gebracht und dem ist eigentlich nichts mehr hinzuzufügen. Deshalb lasse ich das auch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Andal
> 
> Schön auf den Punkt gebracht und dem ist eigentlich nichts mehr hinzuzufügen. Deshalb lasse ich das auch.


Dito!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (15. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> ... Ist die Quick Exquisite MDS ne gepimpte Quick Exquisite? Die ist in meinem 1992 er Katalog mit 370 Gramm angegeben in der 040 er Grösse also 4000 er Shimano entsprechend, heute gegenüber ner Stella 100 Gramm zuviel. Bei einer Spinnrolle stört das schon extrem. Ich fand die Aspire schon zu schwer.



Ja war damals, immerhin schon ca. 20 Jahre her, eine verbesserte Exquiste. Die war mit der MDS-Bremse (Magnetbremssystem) und einer anderen... sehr globigen Kurbel, ausgestattet.



> Noch mal ein bischen geluschert bei angelfire.com.
> Da steht die Quick Royal MDS in Hechtgrösse mit 120 mtr. 0,40 er Mono mit 450 Gramm drin. Das ist echt nen Klotz.



Wie schon gesagt, die Rollen wurden vor ca. 20 Jahren gebaut.
Das es heute leichtere und mit z.T. besseren feathers ausgestattete Rollen gibt bezweifle ich überhaupt nicht.
Ich wollte dich vielmehr darauf aufmerksam machen das es zu dieser Zeit bei der DAM sehr gute Rollen, außer der von Dir genannten Quick 1001 gab. |wavey:

Ganz nebenbei bewerte ich nur Rollen die ich auch selber in meinem Besitz habe und mit denen ich auch schon geangelt habe.



> ...2) der Kauf einer dieser gehimmelten(Penn,Okuma,Shimano)ist keine Garantie auf Langlebigkeit.Selbst da kannst du eine Gurke erwischen.



Da bin ich ganz deiner Meinung, nichts anderes habe ich einige Post's weiter oben auch geschrieben.|rolleyes


----------



## vermesser (16. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Ich möchte ganz klar sagen, daß ich keine bestimmte Marke als allgemeingültig in den Himmel loben will... MIR sind diese vier Marken aus dem Anfangsposting als langlebig bekannt, das heißt nicht, daß es nicht andere, ebensogute Marken gibt.

Mein Eindruck ist eben einfach, daß die Ausfallrate bei einigen Marken unakzeptabel ist (Cormoran- bei mir selbst und bei Bekannten) und bei anderen die Langlebigkeit nicht gewährleistet ist (Lineaffe Rollen z.B. neigen bei mir nach gut zwei Jahren dazu, daß der Freilauf nicht mehr zuverlässig ist, Balzer Rollen fühlen sich nach drei Jahren "ausgelutscht" an). Das ist aber nur mein Eindruck, es kann durchaus sein, daß diese Marken ebenfalls gute Rollen bauen, die ich nur nicht kenne.


----------



## vermesser (16. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Zu den Ruten: Ich hab von Balzer, DAM usw. noch keine anständigen Ruten gesehen. Am ehesten funktioniert da noch Berkley.
> 
> Man muss einfach mal über den Teich gucken, es gibt dort schlichtweg um Welten bessere Rute im gleichen Preisbereich.
> 
> Da knüppelt aber auch fast niemand Fische



Welch ein qualifizierter Beitrag zum Thema #d !

Zunächst mal geht es nicht um Ruten, wobei ich schon da grundsätzlich anderer Meinung bin als Du. Seit ich angel, gab es nie so preiswerte, brauchbare und vielfältige Ruten wie jetzt, egal von wem...Jenzi hat hervorragende, preiswerte Jerkruten für Stationärrolle, Yaris baut Karpfenruten für einen Appel und ein Ei, Shimano hat mit der Vengeance Serie Ruten, die mit deutlich teureren mithalten können, DAM und Balzer bauen Ruten für alles mögliche, und die sind auch brauchbar...DAM Excel Serie, Balzer Magna...selbst Askari hat Ruten, die absolut ok sind...die Viper Serie braucht den Vergleich mit anderen Herstellern nicht scheuen.

Und über den Teil mit dem Fisch "abknüppeln" könnte ich Romane schreiben :r , aber das passt hier nicht her. Ich ess gern Fisch und geb das auch zu!!! Und um die zu fangen, brauch ich ne ordentliche Rolle :q !


----------



## Gardenfly (16. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Solange Angler (auch in diesem Forum) als Markenfetischisten angemacht werden, wenn sie für eine der 4 Top-Marken plädieren, werden die "Billighersteller" weiter ihre Produkte los.

Eine Rute zu Bauen schaffen wohl 95% der Chinesischen Firmen, aber bei beweglichen Teilen fehlt die Erfahrung (oder Motivation) so zu bauen das die an meisten belasteten Teile stabiler sind.

Die alte DAM hatte sogar die Frechheit auftretende Schäden als "Serienmässig" und damit nicht als Garantiefall anzusehen.


----------



## vermesser (16. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Das hat mit Markenfetischismus eigentlich nichts zu tun, sollte Kogha eine Rolle wie die Slammer zustande bringen, etwas preiswerter...her damit. Gleiches gilt für jede andere Marke.

Es ist halt einfach auffällig, daß es kaum "schlechte" Ruten gibt, aber massig "schrottige" Rollen! Wahrscheinlich sind Ruten wirklich einfacher von der Herstellung.


----------



## Case (16. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Ich denke, dass fast alle Hersteller gute Rollen bauen können. Aber manche das einfach nicht wollen. 

Ich fische drei Twin-Power XTR die seit ca. 10 Jahren ihren Dienst problemlos verrichten. Und die machen das vermutlich noch mal 10 Jahre. Schön für mich, schlecht für Shimano.
Die Nachfolgemodelle, XT-RA, .....sind lang nicht mehr so gut.

Heute dürfen Dinge eben nicht für die Ewigkeit gebaut werden.

Case


----------



## Merlin (16. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Es gibt auch sehr viele gute Rollen auf den Markt. !!!

Das Problem ist die Viellältigkeit !! alleine z.b die Fa Quantum hat über 30 !! aktuelle Rollenserien im Programm und jedes Jahr gibt es 10 Neue.
Das ganze mal z.B 10 Hersteller sind 300 Serien aktuell + die Modelle von den letzen Jahren sind es min 500 !!!
Wer soll da noch durchblicken ???
Also kauft man die üblichen Markenmodelle ..da weiß man was man hat..und man weiß nicht was man nicht hat |supergri


----------



## vermesser (16. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



Merlin schrieb:


> Das Problem ist die Viellältigkeit !!



Da ist was dran, wenn eine Rolle als gut identifiziert ist, gibts sie schon nicht mehr, um sie nachzukaufen. 

Vielleicht liegts am vergleichsweise langen Produktzyklus, daß einige Marken immer wieder genannt werden...hier bringen dann Langzeiterfahrungen wirklich was. Und die Slammer z.B. gibts seit einigen Jahren, die Spinfisher wahrscheinlich noch länger...genau wie einige Daiwa und Okuma-Rollen.


----------



## Merlin (16. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Da ist was dran, wenn eine Rolle als gut identifiziert ist, gibts sie schon nicht mehr, um sie nachzukaufen.
> 
> Vielleicht liegts am vergleichsweise langen Produktzyklus, daß einige Marken immer wieder genannt werden...hier bringen dann Langzeiterfahrungen wirklich was. Und die Slammer z.B. gibts seit einigen Jahren, die Spinfisher wahrscheinlich noch länger...genau wie einige Daiwa und Okuma-Rollen.


 

Genau das ist der Punkt.
Das sind gute Rollen die nicht jedes Jahr "verbessert" werden und mit denen man einfach angeln gehen kann.

Allerdings schreit der Markt jedes Jahr nach "neuen" Rollen..
die müssen Chic aussehen , mind 10 Hochleistungskugellager haben, einen perfect ausbalancierten Rollenfuß sowie Titanium- Nitrid antidrall wasweißich Schnurlaufröllchen, ein Großflächiges Mehrscheiben Ceramik - Carbon Bremssystem wo man theoretisch 5. Std einen 2m Hecht drillen könnte , die Rolle muß immer leichter sein ,weil wenn sie 20g weinger wiegt könnte man 12 statt 11 Stunden ermüdungsfrei fischen usw.
Solange wir Angler meinen wir brauchen das alles wird sich das auch nicht ändern

Meine Rollen müssen halten und laufen, und da es mir egal wieviel Kugellager oder sonstwas die hat.
P.S Ich gehe aber auch nur ganz normal anglen sowie es in Hamburg eben möglich ist.


----------



## Doc Plato (16. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



Merlin schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Punkt.
> Das sind gute Rollen die nicht jedes Jahr "verbessert" werden und mit denen man einfach angeln gehen kann.
> 
> Allerdings schreit der Markt jedes Jahr nach "neuen" Rollen..
> ...




Sehr gut geschrieben! #6

Jetzt überlege ich mir mich von meiner Hightec 10 Kugellagerrolle zu trennen :q


----------



## Ossipeter (16. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Brauchst die nur entsprechend zu fetten und die Bremsscheiben auch noch und alles läuft wie geschmiert!


----------



## vermesser (17. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Sehr gut geschrieben! #6
> 
> Jetzt überlege ich mir mich von meiner Hightec 10 Kugellagerrolle zu trennen :q



Wenn es die hier ist, würde ich darüber nachdenken :q :http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...-highlights/kogha-kali-spinnrollen/detail.jsf

11 Kugellager für 18 Euro...das ist ja gut 1 Euro pro Kugellager  ! Aber die Beschreibung liest sich echt gut!!! Die muss einfach Spitze sein. Obwohl ich die 5 Jahre Garantie widerum echt ein Argument finde...mutig oder überzeugt vom Produkt?


----------



## Merlin (17. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

@ Doc
was soll die denn kosten ??? ich brauch noch eine ....meine ist schon ein Jahr alt ..ich brauche dringend eine Neue


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



Merlin schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Punkt.
> Das sind gute Rollen die nicht jedes Jahr "verbessert" werden und mit denen man einfach angeln gehen kann..


 

Es gibt längst Rollen, die müssen nicht verbessert werden. Warum man es trotzdem macht - meist mit fragwürdigem Ergebnis - ist mir schleierhaft.

Ich pers. trage auch gern ein paar Gramm mehr wenn die Rolle dafür "ewig" hält und mich im Fall des Falles nicht im Stich lässt.
#h


----------



## Merlin (17. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

@Prof

Genau so sehe ich das auch ....


----------



## flasha (17. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Es gibt längst Rollen, die müssen nicht verbessert werden. Warum man es trotzdem macht - meist mit fragwürdigem Ergebnis - ist mir schleierhaft.



Es wird immer (verrückte?) Menschen geben die immer das neuste haben müssen. Da ist es sogar egal wie marginal die Veränderungen sind oder ob die Qualität besser/schlechter geworden ist. $$$


----------



## Gemini (17. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Es soll ja auch Leute geben die meinen ein Porsche 996 wäre ein angemessenes Fortbewegungsmittel um von A nach B zu kommen #d

Aber auch nur bis sie einen aktuellen 991 gefahren sind.

Bottom Line: Jeder so wie er mag und es der Geldbeutel hergibt.

Und zurück zu den Rollen: Es gibt heute eine Riesen-Auswahl, aber auch viel bessere Möglichkeiten (z.b. Foren, Internet) um Schrott auszusortieren durch Empfehlungen. Diese Empfehlungen sind auch ziemlich beliebt bei anderen Produkten, vor allem Medien (Musik, Film etc.), wo der Zugang einfacher und das Angebot extrem vielfältig geworden ist. Je mehr Leute etwas empfehlen (bei wenig Gegenstimmen) desto wahrscheinlicher ist es was gutes zu finden.

Und gute Rollen gibt es doch heute mehr als genug, für jeden Geldbeutel.

Ich weiss gar nicht worüber sich hier die ganze Zeit beschwert wird.


----------



## vermesser (17. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Ich denke mal, der größte Teil der Beschwerden und auch mein Anfangsposting bezog sich auf die unzureichende Langzeitqualität! Als Wendekind bin ich mit Rileh Rex, DAM Quick irgendwas und etwas später mit Balzer Laser und ner Daiwa irgendwas und sowas anglerisch aufgewachsen! Die hielten ewig, waren halbwegs salzwasserfest und halten immernoch, trotz mäßiger Behandlung! Die hab ich sogar noch recht gut verkauft und die laufen bei nem Kumpel, der grad anfängt, weiter! 
Neuere, früher vom Azubi- und ersten richtigen Geld gekaufte Rollen dagegen leben nicht mehr...obwohl sie sogar teurer waren!! Viel Bling, nix dahinter! Da war nix mehr verkaufbar! Da hakeln Getrieben, Freiläufe zerbröseln und nach nem ordentlichen Karpfen fehlen dem Ritzel Zähne! Einmal Salzwasser rostet das Schnurlaufröllchen und der Glanz ist ab! 
Während es früher für jede Rolle Ersatzspulen gab, gibts die jetzt häufig nicht mehr...!
Klar gibts für jeden Geldbeutel was, keine Frage! Aber grob 60 Prozent aller Rollen unter 100 Euro sind einfach mal für die Tonne! 
Vielleicht sollten wir mal ne Liste empfehlenswerter Rollen erstellen, als Hilfe für Einsteiger?


----------



## Paxcom (17. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

so eine liste wäre sehr hilfreich


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir mal ne Liste empfehlenswerter Rollen erstellen, als Hilfe für Einsteiger?




Da stehen dann aber zwangsweise nur Modelle drauf, die 10 Jahre und älter sind. Geht ja um Haltbarkeit.

Und die bekommt man halt nur noch gebraucht.


----------



## vermesser (18. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

@ Ralle: Da ist leider was dran. Hmm, dann ist die Idee wohl doch nicht ganz so gut.


----------



## vermesser (20. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Sagt mal, kann es sein, daß die es tatsächlich in Erwägung ziehen, die guten alten Penn Rollen wie die Spinfisher und die Slammer aus dem Programm zu nehmen oder gar zu "verschlimmbessern"????

Erst verramscht Bode die Live Liner, dann Stollenwerk die Spinfisher für 30 Euro und jetzt das http://www.angel-domaene.de/Penn-Slammer-260--225.html . Das riecht so nach Ausverkauf und Auslaufmodell!

Die werden doch nicht etwa???? NEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN :r !


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Sagt mal, kann es sein, daß die es tatsächlich in Erwägung ziehen, die guten alten Penn Rollen wie die Spinfisher und die Slammer aus dem Programm zu nehmen oder gar zu "verschlimmbessern"????
> 
> Erst verramscht Bode die Live Liner, dann Stollenwerk die Spinfisher für 30 Euro und jetzt das http://www.angel-domaene.de/Penn-Slammer-260--225.html . Das riecht so nach Ausverkauf und Auslaufmodell!
> 
> Die werden doch nicht etwa???? NEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN :r !




Mal abgesehen davon, dass die Rolle in Deinem Link mit " nicht lieferbar" markiert ist ( was auch immer das bedeuten soll), kann doch gar nix besseres passieren.

Wenn die Rollen so gut sind (kenne die beide nicht aus eigener Erfahrung) dann solltest Du von jeder gleich zwei Stück kaufen und hast für den Rest Deines Anglerlebens ausgesorgt. 

Mein ich jetzt ernst, mach ich auch so bei sehr guten Produkten.


----------



## vermesser (20. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon, dass die Rolle in Deinem Link mit " nicht lieferbar" markiert ist ( was auch immer das bedeuten soll), kann doch gar nix besseres passieren.
> 
> Wenn die Rollen so gut sind (kenne die beide nicht aus eigener Erfahrung) dann solltest Du von jeder gleich zwei Stück kaufen und hast für den Rest Deines Anglerlebens ausgesorgt.
> 
> Mein ich jetzt ernst, mach ich auch so bei sehr guten Produkten.



Sie sind gut. Wenn die im Link lieferbar wäre, hätte ich schon eine oder zwei "auf Vorrat" bestellt.

Abgesehen davon habe ich bereits 4 Slammer, 2 Live Liner und 2 Spinfisher. Ob die wohl als Geldanlage taugen?


----------



## Merlin (20. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



vermesser schrieb:


> S
> 
> Abgesehen davon habe ich bereits 4 Slammer, 2 Live Liner und 2 Spinfisher. Ob die wohl als Geldanlage taugen?


 


Das glaube ich nicht...die Rollen sind zwar gut aber nichts "besonderes"


----------



## maxum (20. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



Merlin schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht...die Rollen sind zwar gut aber nichts "besonderes"



Hallo!

Das glaube ich auch.  Allerdings für ungefischte oder sehr gut 

erhaltene,neuwertige Slammer's die noch in USA produziert

wurden geht der Kurs  eher etwas nach oben, müssen

aber US Rollen seien und keine Chinaböller. Wenn ich mit einer 

Slammer angle werd ich schonmal gefragt Du iss das ne alte 

oder ein Chinamodell.

Viele Grüße aus Berlin Sven


----------



## angler1996 (26. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

da hier ja einige in Erinnerungen an ihre z.T. dahingegangen Schmuckstücke und deren Vorzüge|supergri /Rundungen etc.
schwelgten,
Sowas hier meintet Ihr damit hoffentlich nicht:





Gruselig, die große hat in etwa das Gewicht einer Dogfight, nur an der Kraft hapert's geringfügig

Gruß A.


----------



## thanatos (26. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

hätte nicht gedacht,daß dieses thema so lange diskutiert wird.
gewiß baut man heut auch gute rollen.auf einige dinge möchte ich 
ja auch nicht verzichten,wie die direktansprechende rücklaufsperre,
aber wenn meine freilaufrolle den geist aufgibt werde ich sie mit 
sicherheit durch ne multi ersetzen.natürlich ist so mancher 
schnickscnack ganz angenehm und schick ,aber brauchen wir das 
wirklich?
anderer aspekt:bezahlen wir machmal zu wenig?
habe mal in einem angelgeschäft gearbeitet,mein chef wollte sich eine
firma abwimmeln(eine von den großen)also der vertreter bietet seinen 
kram an.Mein chef knallt drei versandhändlerkataloge auf den tisch
deren verkaufspreise lagen genau bei unseren einkaufspreisen"mach mal´n angebot das ich da mithalten kann ohne zu verhungern".
antwort: kauf einen container ausschuß zwei drittel sind bestimmt ok
nimms ins weihnachtsgeschäft,dann kommste meist über die garantie-
zeit (damals 6 monate)ein teil reklamiert ,ein paar nicht und einige
werden nie wieder bei dir kaufen.die meiste angelgeschäfte werden 
sich kaum auf so einen deal einlassen.aber ich kenne einen der hat
in einer größeren stadt fünf jahre so gute geschäfte gemacht und ist
dann in eine andere gezogen.
wer sich also mit solcher ware anschmiert bekommt oft ein falsches
bild von einem produkt.
namen und firmen werde ich nicht nennen ,ist erstens schon lange her
und zweitens kann ich es ja nicht beweisen.


----------



## Blüsenfischer (29. April 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Weine nicht wenn der Regen kommt,DAM,DAM, DAM,DAM....
war ein alter Schlager von Drafi

Die Quick Finessa 3000 bis 5000,Penn Spinfisher Z seit den 60iger oder noch älter bis ca.1998 ähnelt sehr der Quick 300 oder Microlite,Spinfisher SS bis zum Nachfolger Spinfisher S metal und die Slammer mit unter die Chinaversionen.Ich habe Sie und angel gerne damit.
Drum ein dreifaches Hoch auf Robustus DAM alt und Penn!!

Ein Blüsen


----------



## t-dieter26 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Moin ,bin auf diesen thread gestoßen,weil ich Zweifel hab ,was ich mir kaufen soll.Ist hier noch Leben in diesem thread??Ist ja schon einige Zeit nichts mehr geschrieben worden.
Also ich hab konkret Zweifel ,was die Qualität der *jetzigen* Penn Stationärrollen angeht,z.B. Slammer.Die Meinungen dazu gehen völlig auseinander.
Ich wollte mir halt eine neue Kombi fürs Bootsangeln auf dem Mittelmeer zulegen.Für die stärkeren Räuber dort.Was solides ,aber kein Schnickschnack.Eine Kombi für alles,driften mit Naturköder,schleppen und auch mal Spinnköder werfen falls man mal einen Schwarm rauben sieht.Rolle evtl Slammer oder Mitchell Blade Alu(baugleich Penn Fierce) ,Schnur ~20-30lb geflochtene + ne Rute dazu ~2,70 ,ich dachte an 150-200 g maximales Wurfgewicht,nicht zu starr und hart ,sollte aber garantiert nicht brechen ,falls mal was um 10kg oder drüber beißt.
Über  Meinungen  dazu würde ich mich freuen
Dieter


----------



## Lorenz (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Sagt mal, kann es sein, daß die es tatsächlich in Erwägung ziehen, die guten alten Penn Rollen wie die Spinfisher und die Slammer aus dem Programm zu nehmen oder gar zu *"verschlimmbessern"???? *



*Spinfisher V* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6kBGseTxMhc


----------



## vermesser (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

@ Lorenz: Danke.

Aber zu kaufen scheint die noch nicht zu sein?


----------



## Lorenz (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Aber zu kaufen scheint die noch nicht zu sein?



Nö, glaub ich nicht und wenn dann sicher erst in den USA und zu relativ hohen Preisen, wie es bei anderem Zeugs bei der Markteinführung auch ist.

Mal schauen...interessant ist es aber allemal, zumal es ja auch noch ne Nr. größer als die bisherige 950iger geben wird :m


----------



## daci7 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



t-dieter26 schrieb:


> Moin ,bin auf diesen thread gestoßen,weil ich Zweifel hab ,was ich mir kaufen soll.Ist hier noch Leben in diesem thread??Ist ja schon einige Zeit nichts mehr geschrieben worden.
> Also ich hab konkret Zweifel ,was die Qualität der *jetzigen* Penn Stationärrollen angeht,z.B. Slammer.Die Meinungen dazu gehen völlig auseinander.
> Ich wollte mir halt eine neue Kombi fürs Bootsangeln auf dem Mittelmeer zulegen.Für die stärkeren Räuber dort.Was solides ,aber kein Schnickschnack.Eine Kombi für alles,driften mit Naturköder,schleppen und auch mal Spinnköder werfen falls man mal einen Schwarm rauben sieht.Rolle evtl Slammer oder Mitchell Blade Alu(baugleich Penn Fierce) ,Schnur ~20-30lb geflochtene + ne Rute dazu ~2,70 ,ich dachte an 150-200 g maximales Wurfgewicht,nicht zu starr und hart ,sollte aber garantiert nicht brechen ,falls mal was um 10kg oder drüber beißt.
> Über  Meinungen  dazu würde ich mich freuen
> Dieter



Uli Beyer Baitjigger Swimbait (-200g) + Abu Revo Toro /Toro Winch/  6601 C4. Die Rute hab ich noch nicht so lange(macht sich aber bis dahin gut) - die C4 schon ne Weile, allerdings erst seit kurzem als 6601.
Die Rolle ist ein Arbeitstier und als Multi auch recht leicht und trotzdem stabil. Wenn du eher auf die low Profiles stehst machst du mit der Toro nichts falsch.
An Stationärrollen kann ich dir die Slammer, die Sargus oder die Battle ans herz legen - fische ich alle schon länger und hab keinerlei Probleme. Allerdings hab ich keine so schweren Spinnruten für Stationärrollen...


----------



## t-dieter26 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

danke für die Infos.Wird wohl ne große 760 Slammer werden.Die Uli Beyer Rute soll ja wirklich gut sein,würde überlegen ,die zu kaufen ,wenn ich viel spinnen+jiggen würd.Überlege aber was"gut robust+günstig" zu kaufen.WFT Nevercrack -WG60-160g oder evtl DAM red Baltic Pilk WG50-200g ,kennt ihr die??


----------



## vermesser (17. August 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Ich möchte mein Thema nochmal wiederbeleben. In der letzten Zeit habe ich mir noch eine Menge Rollen angesehen und letztlich ist es wirklich so, daß es anscheinend hauptsächlich auf ein paar wenige Faktoren ankommt, ob eine Rolle was taugt:

- stabiles Gehäuse, möglichst Metall, um Verwindung zu vermeiden, gleiches gilt entsprechend für den Rollenfuß. Wenn sich hier per Hand was biegen lässt, is was faul
- saubere Verarbeitung, wenn schon das Gehäuse Spalten und Grat hat...wie siehts dann wohl drinnen aus...
- nicht mehr Gedöns als nötig, was nicht dran ist, geht nicht kaputt
- gute Bremse, das ist das wichtigste Teil der Rolle neben dem Getriebe...also im Laden mal ein paar Meter Schnur drauf machen und die Bremse im Laden testen...stottert, ruckt? Schrott! Die Bremse sollte sich nahezu komplett schließen lassen und in jeder anderen Stellung als komplett zu ruckfrei und gleichmäßig Schnur geben!!
- Nebenbei kann man beim Aufspulen der Testschnur, natürlich per Hand, auch die Schnurverlegung testen. Wie schön und glatt die ist, ist meines Erachtens zweitrangig. Aber sie muss straff wickeln...lässt sich die Schnurwicklung auf der Spule großartig eindrücken, führt das unter Druck zu Problemen, egal ob beim Wurf oder im Drill, selbst bekannte "Seilwinden" ala Slammer oder Spinfisher wickeln nicht unbedingt schön, aber straff!!
- eine dem Preis entsprechende Anzahl von Kugellagern...weniger ist oft mehr. Lieber ne solide Rolle mit vernünftigem Grundaufbau wie die Okuma Proforce mit 1 Kugellager anstatt 10 Kugellager für 15 Euro
- längere Serienlaufzeit...es scheint, daß Rollen, die es über Jahre praktisch unverändert gibt, auch was taugen, weil der Hersteller nicht das Rad neu erfinden muss. Beispielsweise die Okuma Longbow und Proforce, die ganzen Penns usw.
- solider Gesamtaufbau und -eindruck. Was im Laden schon schlackert, wird am Wasser noch viel mehr schlackern, Gleiches gilt für Spiel in beweglichen Teilen. Und wenn es im Laden schon Schleifgeräusche macht...is es Schrott.

Einen guten Hinweis gibt auch der Blick in die Bucht...zu welchen Preisen gehen gebrauchte Rollen dieses Typs normal weg? Centbeträge oder zu guten Preisen im Verhältnis zum Neupreis.

Grundsätzlich lässt sich eine gute Rolle aber im Laden ohne Erfahrung schwer erkennen. Wobei man aber bestimmt die Hälfte aller Kandidaten schon an der Wand anhand obiger Kriterien ausschließen kann...


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. August 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

So sehe ich das auch.#6

Eine Rolle muss stabil und langlebig sein(Metall). Sie muss eine kräftige, weiche Bremse und eine gute Schnurverlegung haben. Ein weicher Lauf ist danach auch noch wünschenswert.

Das bekommt man schon für weit unter 100€ wenn Markenhörigkeit kein Thema ist.

Wenn man allerdings spezielle Namen draufstehen haben will, muss man schon sehr viel weiter in die Tasche greifen.|rolleyes

Mehr muss ich aber nicht ausgeben und habe laaaaange Freude dran.

#h


----------



## angler1996 (17. August 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

ich werde jetzt den alten Deibl tun und Euch widersprechen:q
Nur die Bremsbeschreibung sollte schon so aussehen:
a) sollte sich eine Bremse komplett dicht machen lassen
b) sollte eine Bremse in jeder danach ( nach total zu) geöffneten Postion kontrolliert und gleichmäßig Schnur frei geben

Gruß A.


----------



## Purist (17. August 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Darf es überhaupt noch Rollen geben, die lange halten? Versteht mich nicht falsch, aber ich denke, dass es aus Herstellersicht gar nicht beabsichtigt ist, die Rolle zu bauen, die 10-20 Jahre hält. 
Grund dafür ist die geplante Obsoleszenz, die sogar der Gesetzgeber mit der Gewährleistungsfrist indirekt unterstützt. 
Genauer heisst das, dass Ingenieure bewusst nicht auf Langlebigkeit eines Produktes entwickeln, sogar Schwachstellen bewusst einbauen, weil es ihnen der Arbeitgeber so vorgibt. Das findet man überall, was Endverbraucherware angeht und hat beileibe nichts mit Produktionsstandorten (z.B. "typisch Chinaware") zu tun. Selbst in der kleinsten 1 Mann Werkstatt kann man die Fertigungstoleranzen minimal halten, wenn man will. 

Die einzigen Rollen, die auch hier immer wieder als besonders stabil genannt werden, sind letztlich diejenigen, die auf hohe Stabilität konzipiert wurden, weil sie für diesen Angelbereich auch vom Hersteller beworben werden. Die Penn Slammer ist dafür wohl das passende Beispiel, die Rolle muss stabil sein, sonst wäre die Reklamationsquote (derjenigen, die sie wirklich für den Einsatzzweck nutzen) zu hoch. Nutzt man sie für ordentlich schwere Seefische (Dorsch in Meterlänge uvm.), wäre das der "normale" Einsatzbereich, für alles "kleinere" ist sie dann natürlich "superstabil", gerade auch auf längere Dauer. 
Natürlich denkt ihr jetzt: "Moment, andere bieten auch Meeresrollen an, und die taugen trotzdem nichts." Da spielt eben das clevere austrarieren von geplanter Obsoleszenz, die Größe der Produktpalette und die Absatzzahlen zusammen, am Ende muss noch ein Plus für den Hersteller stehen, trotz eventuell hoher Zahl von Reklamationsfällen. Natürlich ist das ein Drahtseilakt, ist der Ruf erst ruiniert.. Dabei kann sich ein Nischenanbieter allerdings deutlich weniger erlauben. 
Ich bin auch niemand, der zweimal zu einem Hersteller greift, wenn ich von dessen Qualität einmal enttäuscht war. Im Angelbereich ist die Auswahl noch vorhanden, leider sind die Unterschiede aber gering. 

In diesem Sinne, kauft clever oder häufiger als eigentlich nötig. |rolleyes


----------



## vermesser (17. August 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

@ Purist: Klar ist das so, wie Du sagst. Wurde auch ganz am Anfang schonmal ähnlich diskutiert. Nur ich möchte bitte nicht der Gearschte sein, der das Spiel mitspielt. Und das gilt nicht nur für Rollen!! Deshalb guck ich mir sehr genau an, wofür ich meine Kohle raushaue und schlaf meist noch ein paar Nächte drüber oder prüfe genau, was ich haben will und was ich bekomme.

Allerdings lernt man das erst mit der Zeit.

Wobei ich denke, daß sich Qualität am Ende doch häufig durchsetzt...nicht unbedingt im schnellebigen Bereich wie bei Elektronik. Aber schon bei mechanischen Sachen wie Rollen, Werkzeug und zum Teil auch Autos.
Das beste Beispiel für einen ruinierten Ruf ist doch Cormoran im Rollen Bereich. Niemand, wirklich nahezu niemand, empfiehlt diese Marke bei Rollen. Entweder aufgrund eigener schlechter Erfahrungen mit deren "Rollen" oder vom Hörensagen. Selbst wenn die jetzt eine "Slammer" auf den Markt hauen würden, würde sich der Absatz in Grenzen halten...weil ihnen vom Ruf her keiner mehr traut...


----------



## Dakarangus (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Mein Rollenpark besteht demnächst nur noch aus Penn Slammer, Penn  Sargus, Penn Slammer Live Liner, Okuma Longbow, Penn Spinfisher, den  Daiwa Crossfire (wat ne Qualität das alte Modell für 35 Euro hat :k )



Klingt gut, würde nur zusätzlich noch meine beiden Daiwa Emblem Karpfenrollen behalten 



Wonach eine Rolle auswählen?


Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Simple Frontbremse, stabiler Schnurfangbügel, solide Kurbel, gleichmäßiger Lauf (muss nicht bei antippen 46mal rotieren, aber gleichmäßig und ohne Schleifgeräusch arbeiten), spürbares Gewicht.
> 
> Keine Heck- oder Kampfbremse, kein Freilauf, keine Fisematenten.



Sehe ich auch so, so gehe ich nicht nur beim rollenkauf vor, lasse auch bei anderen Produkten gerne alles überflüssige weg was nur kaputt gehen kann...


----------



## Dakarangus (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Sagt mal, kann es sein, daß die es tatsächlich in Erwägung ziehen, die guten alten Penn Rollen wie die Spinfisher und die Slammer aus dem Programm zu nehmen oder gar zu "verschlimmbessern"????
> 
> Erst verramscht Bode die Live Liner, dann Stollenwerk die Spinfisher für 30 Euro und jetzt das http://www.angel-domaene.de/Penn-Slammer-260--225.html . Das riecht so nach Ausverkauf und Auslaufmodell!
> 
> Die werden doch nicht etwa???? NEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN :r !



Wenige Monate später ist es soweit, die slammer läuft wohl aus...


----------



## Knispel (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



Dakarangus schrieb:


> Wenige Monate später ist es soweit, die slammer läuft wohl aus...


 
Denn kommt das neue "Schnurbevoratungsmodell" auf den Markt, natürlich viel besser und toller. Alles stürzt sich drauf und schreit hurra ...
Ist überall so, siehe z.B. Fotokameras, PKW usw.


----------



## Purist (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



Knispel schrieb:


> Denn kommt das neue "Schnurbevoratungsmodell" auf den Markt, natürlich viel besser und toller. Alles stürzt sich drauf und schreit hurra ...



Bei Digitalkameras liegt der Zyklus inzwischen bei 4 Monaten, bei Smartphones.. naja lassen wir das, das ist doch bekloppt. Früher betrug der Herstellungszeitraum des VW Golf 9 Jahre, dann 6 (nach der Wende) und nun sind wir bei 4 Jahren angekommen. |kopfkrat 

Wer aber bei Angelrollen darauf hereinfällt, gerne Design (was schon bei Billigrollen eine enorme Rolle spielt) und "innovative Technologien" (meist die teureren Modelle mit möglichst viele Features, damit auch mehr Chancen bestehen, dass sie auch schnell kaputt gehen) kauft. Der macht den Spass eben mit,  kauft häufig und die Ware landet dann auch schnell im Müll, die Hersteller freut's. Kurios ist allerdings, dass das manche sogar Fortschritt der Technik nennen. #c


----------



## Dakarangus (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



Purist schrieb:


> Früher betrug der Herstellungszeitraum des VW Golf 9 Jahre, dann 6 (nach der Wende) und nun sind wir bei 4 Jahren angekommen. |kopfkrat



Gutes beispiel, ich hab grad angefangen den Golf VI zu akzeptieren, jetzt ist schon der Golf VII draußen |bigeyes|bigeyes

Ich glaube aber nicht das das ewig so weiter geht, die Werte Langlebigkeit und beständigkeit werden so shcnell nicht verschwinden...


----------



## antonio (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



Dakarangus schrieb:


> Gutes beispiel, ich hab grad angefangen den Golf VI zu akzeptieren, jetzt ist schon der Golf VII draußen |bigeyes|bigeyes
> 
> Ich glaube aber nicht das das ewig so weiter geht, die Werte Langlebigkeit und beständigkeit werden so shcnell nicht verschwinden...
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## Taxidermist (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Zur Obsoleszenz hier eine gute Site:http://www.murks-nein-danke.de/murksmelden/die-meldungen/

Jürgen


----------



## Knispel (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Einspruch Antonio, es werden noch langlebige Rollen gebaut :

http://www.chrislythe-centrepins.co.uk/
http://www.jwyoungs.co.uk/reels.htm

mit den Rollen würden noch die Kinder deiner Urenkel fischen können !


----------



## Raubfisch (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCQLgACc6fQ


----------



## antonio (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



Knispel schrieb:


> Einspruch Antonio, es werden noch langlebige Rollen gebaut :
> 
> http://www.chrislythe-centrepins.co.uk/
> http://www.jwyoungs.co.uk/reels.htm
> ...



richtig ich hab mich auch nicht nur auf rollen bezogen und ja es gibt noch hersteller die auch langlebigere produkte im sortiment haben.
dies wird aber immer weniger.
und dies ist eben die logische konsequenz aus immer schneller immer höher immer weiter.
es zählt eben der verkauf und da sind langlebige produkte nicht förderlich.

antonio


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Ich kaufe gerne alle paar Jahre ne neue Rolle und brauche keine langlebige Rolle. Wenn die 2- 3 Jahre hält ist das ok.  Finds total langweilig wenn man 10 Jahre oder so  mit der gleichen Rolle fischt, die möglicherweise nach den Jahren auch noch total zerkratzt ist oder aussieht als hätte man sie auf der Müllkippe gefunden.


----------



## antonio (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

deine meinung.
nur das ist eben ein luxusproblem was wir haben.
sollte man mal drüber nachdenken ist ja nicht nur bei ner angelrolle so.

antonio


----------



## Bobster (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



antonio schrieb:


> deine meinung.
> nur das ist eben ein luxusproblem was wir haben.
> sollte man mal drüber nachdenken ist ja nicht nur bei ner angelrolle so.
> antonio


 
Eben...#6


----------



## vermesser (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Äh ja. Gut mit der Meinung ist D1985 vermutlich nicht ganz allein. 
Ich gebe aber folgendes zu bedenken... Rollen, wie Du vermutlich meinst, können den Fisch des Lebens kosten. Natürlich hält auch ne Billigrolle zwei drei Jahre bei mäßigem Gebrauch und bei Durchschnittsfischen. Aber ICH möchte nicht DEN Fisch verlieren, weil genau dann die Bremse hakt oder das Getriebe blockiert. Und genau in Extremsituationen geben die Billigblingblings auf...da hat dann nach nem dicken Karpfen das Hauptantriebsritzel noch soviel Zähne wie die erste Reihe beim Heinokonzert, wie hier mal jemand schrieb. Und der Fisch is weg. Nee danke.


----------



## vermesser (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

@dakarangus: Mittlerweile wurde mein Rollenpark noch durch Ryobi Ecusima und Fin Nor Sportfisher ergänzt. Auch gut und höchstwahrscheinlich langlebig. Jedenfalls machen beide den Eindruck. Grad die Ecusima zeigt, was eigentlich für wenig Geld machbar ist.


----------



## antonio (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

das siehst du komplett falsch hauptsache sieht geil aus und hat keine kratzer und ich vergaß es muß das neuste modell sein.
wer das nicht hat ist out.:m#q;+

antonio


----------



## vermesser (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Hmm, Du meinst also nächstes Jahr werd ich mit meiner Slammer mit Schimpf und Schande vom Teich gejagt? Und spätestens übernächstes Jahr mit der Fin Nor, weil scheint auch auszulaufen? 
Ich brauch das alles nicht, Rollen sind Werkzeug, das halten muss. Oder kauft jemand Kettensägen oder so wegen der Optik ständig neu?


----------



## Knispel (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

So etwas sieht "geil" aus ( Angelgerät meine ich ) ....

http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/pcat/520927/display/27452719


----------



## gründler (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Oder kauft jemand Kettensägen oder so wegen der Optik ständig neu?


 

Ne ne ne es gibt doch nix über nen gut eingefahrenes Fichtenmoped,es sollte schon "Marke" sein aber wenn es kein Montagsgerät ist,dann wird die bis zum verrecken Bäume schupsen 


|wavey:


----------



## vermesser (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Hehe, stimmt @gründler. So manche Rolle läuft auch erst nach ner Weile richtig rund und hält dann ewig.


----------



## Taxidermist (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

@Raubfisch


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCQLgACc6fQ


Damit wirst du solch gute Konsumenten, wie z.B. einen D1985 leider nicht erreichen.Obwohl leicht verständlich, als Zeichentrick ausgeführt, ist dieser "Stuff" zu hoch, für denjenigen der schon in der Schule gemobbt wurde,wenn er nicht den "richtigen" Turnschuh getragen hat!
Die meisten werden es erst begreifen,wenn die Resourcen dieses Planeten erschöpft sind und alles was übrig bleibt, Müll und Gift ist!

Jürgen


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



D1985 schrieb:


> Ich kaufe gerne alle paar Jahre ne neue Rolle und brauche keine langlebige Rolle. Wenn die 2- 3 Jahre hält ist das ok. Finds total langweilig wenn man 10 Jahre oder so mit der gleichen Rolle fischt, die möglicherweise nach den Jahren auch noch total zerkratzt ist oder aussieht als hätte man sie auf der Müllkippe gefunden.


 

@ D1985,#h

mal eine Frage von mir:

Da du nach meinem Verständnis ja nicht unbedingt der
Qualitäts Fanatiker bist, wie hältst du es dann z.B. mit
den Haken?
Angelst du, der Optik geschuldet, nur mit billigsten "Gold-
Haken", oder kommen auch vernünftige Haken, die den
Fischverlust nicht provozieren zum Einsatz?#c
Möglicherweise solltest du deine Einstellung zur Kreatur noch
mal überdenken.
Aber vllt. habe ich ja auch was falsch verstanden.:m


----------



## vermesser (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Ich finde, bei der ganzen Diskussion kommt eines zu kurz... Rollen sind wie Werkzeug letztlich ein Gebrauchsgegenstand, der funktionieren muss. Möglichst immer. Natürlich kann ich mit optisch tollem Geferkel mit allen "Features" am Wasser so richtig angeben. Nagelneu, hat alles, war auch noch billig. Ich angel aber zum Beispiel auf Meerforellen und Dorsch vom Strand. Innerhalb einer Saison habe ich eine ältere DAM von mir und eine vom Händler empfohlene Balzer zerlegt. Ohne einen Fisch zu fangen...nur Salz, Sand und Hänger. Dann kam ne Penn drauf. Die läuft seit zwei Jahren, fängt Fisch und hält und hält. Etwas warmes Wasser und Fett, mehr brauch die nicht. Der Qualitätsunterschied ist eklatant. Warum wohl werden für bestimmte, schwere oder anderweitig anspruchsvolle Angelarten wie Kutter immer die gleichen Rollen empfohlen? Weil sie halten...
Während nämlich die XY Bling der Konsumentem schon schnarrt und knirscht, hält eine richtige Rolle auch noch, wenn es heftig wird. Das erwarte ich von Werkzeug...
Klar, der moderne "Streetfisher", der Barsche mit Miniködern und Gewichten ärgert, brauch kein Getriebe aus dem vollen Block. Aber wenn doch die MaH (Mutter aller Hechte) tobt, geht der Ärger los. Dann muss die Bremse ruckfrei laufen.
Komischerweise fahren Leute, die ständig das neueste Billiggeferkel haben, die dicksten Autos und argumentieren dann dabei ähnlich wie ich bei ordentlichen Rollen.


----------



## Raubfisch (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Raubfisch
> Damit wirst du solch gute Konsumenten, wie z.B. einen D1985 leider nicht erreichen.Obwohl leicht verständlich, als Zeichentrick ausgeführt, ist dieser "Stuff" zu hoch, für denjenigen der schon in der Schule gemobbt wurde,wenn er nicht den "richtigen" Turnschuh getragen hat!
> Die meisten werden es erst begreifen,wenn die Resourcen dieses Planeten erschöpft sind und alles was übrig bleibt, Müll und Gift ist!
> 
> Jürgen



das befürchte ich auch, das video sollte aber viel mehr klicks haben, vielleicht überdenkt ja der eine oder andere sein verhalten bzw. einstellung.


----------



## doc040 (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Moin,moin um mal wieder auf das Ursprungsthema zurück zu kommen, gibt es ja auch nur noch wenige Rollenschmieden die ewig auf dem Markt sind. Und von diesen wenigen stehen auch überall Patente drauf. Was bleibt den anderen noch übrig? Billig, mit viel Kugellagern werben,mindere Quallität für mehr Umsatz,um der Wegwerfgesellschaft gerecht zu werden. Es gibt auch genug Leute die immer das neueste haben müssen. Dies ist meine Meinung und ich kann nur aus persönlicher Meinung sagen eine Stella ist das Geld nicht wert. Dagegen eine Daiwa SS schon. Und eine Orginal Abu Multirolle sowieso.Mfg doc 040


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



doc040 schrieb:


> Moin,moin um mal wieder auf das Ursprungsthema zurück zu kommen, gibt es ja auch nur noch wenige Rollenschmieden die ewig auf dem Markt sind. Und von diesen wenigen stehen auch überall Patente drauf. Was bleibt den anderen noch übrig? Billig, mit viel Kugellagern werben,mindere Quallität für mehr Umsatz,um der Wegwerfgesellschaft gerecht zu werden. Es gibt auch genug Leute die immer das neueste haben müssen. Dies ist meine Meinung und ich kann nur aus persönlicher Meinung sagen eine Stella ist das Geld nicht wert. Dagegen eine Daiwa SS schon.* Und eine Orginal Abu Multirolle sowieso*.Mfg doc 040


 


Was ist eine orginal ABU Multi?
Made in Schweden, oder auch Asien? #c


----------



## antonio (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ich finde, bei der ganzen Diskussion kommt eines zu kurz... Rollen sind wie Werkzeug letztlich ein Gebrauchsgegenstand, der funktionieren muss.
> 
> das siehst du komplett falsch. das ding muß geil aussehen und darf keine kratzer haben:m
> und die zahl derer die es so sehen ist nicht gering.
> ...



antonio


----------



## doc040 (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Was ist eine orginal ABU Multi?
> Made in Schweden, oder auch Asien? #c


Schweden,und ohne Pure Fishing dazwischen. Mfg doc 040


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



doc040 schrieb:


> *Schweden,und ohne Pure Fishing dazwischen.* Mfg doc 040


 

Falls du eine suchst, habe noch eine neuwertige 6500er 
im Keller.:m


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



antonio schrieb:


> das siehst du komplett falsch hauptsache sieht geil aus und hat keine kratzer und ich vergaß es muß das neuste modell sein.
> wer das nicht hat ist out.:m#q;+
> 
> antonio



Das wäre dann eher ein Fall fürs Dr.Sommer Team der Bravo:q
Da gibts selbst für schlimmere Leiden tröstenden Rat.

Da bin ich lieber out........aber fange#6


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ D1985,#h
> 
> mal eine Frage von mir:
> 
> ...





Ich kaufe keine hochwertigen Rollen, aber auch im Normalfall keine Schrottrollen. Meistens liegen die preislich zwischen 30 und  40 Euro bei den Naturköderruten, für eine meiner Stippen habe ich sogar ne 15 Euro Rolle. Für meine Angelei ist das völlig ausreichend. In meinem Gewässer fängt man Aal, Zander (Durchschnitt ca 55cm), Barsche, Rotaugen und Brassen....Karpfen selten und wenn nur kleine. Ich gehe mit meinen Rollen keinerlei Risiko ein. 

Klar wenn ich auf Großhecht, Wels usw. gehen würde oder schwer fischen müsste dann würde die Optik in den Hintergrund treten und ich würde mir eine robuste langlebige Rolle holen und auch mehr ausgeben und die dementsprechend auch länger nutzen, aber in meinem Gewässer kann ich mir solche Rollen "leisten". 

Und ja...ich angel auch mit Goldhaken oder Zanderhaken mit einem schönen Blau von Gamakatsu...aber die halten und verbiegen nicht


----------



## Purist (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



D1985 schrieb:


> Ich kaufe gerne alle paar Jahre ne neue Rolle und brauche keine langlebige Rolle. Wenn die 2- 3 Jahre hält ist das ok.  Finds total langweilig wenn man 10 Jahre oder so  mit der gleichen Rolle fischt, die möglicherweise nach den Jahren auch noch total zerkratzt ist oder aussieht als hätte man sie auf der Müllkippe gefunden.



Trägst du Jeans? Stonewashed oder sandgestrahlt geht da ja nicht, folglich brauchst du die volle Farbe, nach 5 mal waschen sieht die aber auch nicht mehr wie neu aus.
Ist für dich Einkaufen mit einem Rauschzustand und innerer Befriedigung verbunden? Bei vielen trifft das ja zu, das könnte deine Haltung teilweise erklären.

Langeweile kommt dir mit den alten Rollen keineswegs auf, schließlich hast du mit denen etwas in der Hand, woran viele schöne Angelstunden mit tollen Fischen hängen. Das ist wie bei Messern, früher kaufte man eines, das wurde durchs ganze Leben genutzt, der Holzgriff bei Bedarf erneuert, die Klinge geschliffen. Heute wissen die wenigsten wie man einen Schleifstein richtig benutzt, kapieren auch nicht, dass die meisten "Schärfgeräte" jedes Messer stumpf machen, dann kommt noch das Design dazu.. also wird neu gekauft, um das stumpfe alte Ding zu ersetzen, regelmäßig. 

Bezüglich "zerkratzt": Du kannst ordentliche Rollen, die 10 Jahre und länger halten, auch nachlackieren, wenn dich die Optik der Vergänglichkeit stört. Einen Vorteil haben da erfahrene Airbrush Nutzer, mit Sprühdosen geht's eher nach hinten los. Auf der anderen Seite gibt es inzwischen schon recht viele Leute, die auf "used look" stehen. In den USA wird inzwischen mit außen extrem rostigen Oldtimern herumgefahren. Die werden z.T. sogar für Unsummen unter der Haube auf den neuesten Stand gebracht, aber nicht außen restauriert. Um den Kreis zu schließen: Bei Jeans ist das ebenso "in" und wird gleich in der Fabrik gemacht, die Lungen dortiger Arbeiter danken es nicht. 




vermesser schrieb:


> Ich finde, bei der ganzen Diskussion kommt  eines zu kurz... Rollen sind wie Werkzeug letztlich ein  Gebrauchsgegenstand, der funktionieren muss. Möglichst immer.



Gefühlte 95-99% aller auf dem Markt befindlichen Rollen, entsprechen dem nicht. Was folgern wir daraus? Die wurden zu einem anderen Zweck konstruiert. |bigeyes

Das mit den Rollenfeatures ist wie bei PKW, diejenigen die Ahnung vom Ingenieurtum, der Branche und den Problemen heutiger Autos haben, fahren gerne Oldtimer. Jedes Kinkerlitzchen an zusätzlichen elektrischen Helferlein kann kaputt gehen und Autos werden nicht konstruiert um lange fehlerfrei zu funktionieren, die sollen in die Werkstatt, so häufig wie möglich. Solange es keine Rückrufaktion gibt, fällt das auch niemandem auf. 

Wieviele Rollenhersteller geben eigentlich an, welche Konstruktionsmängel ein Modell hat, welche sie festgestellt haben und beheben? Mir ist nur einer bekannt, der das (noch?) tut.


----------



## vermesser (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



Purist schrieb:


> Wieviele Rollenhersteller geben eigentlich an, welche Konstruktionsmängel ein Modell hat, welche sie festgestellt haben und beheben? Mir ist nur einer bekannt, der das (noch?) tut.



Welcher soll das sein?


----------



## Purist (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Welcher soll das sein?



Darfst du raten, dir dürfte es eigentlich einfallen


----------



## Taxidermist (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



> Darfst du raten, dir dürfte es eigentlich einfallen



Ist das hier ein Quiz?

Jürgen


----------



## vermesser (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Da ich bekennder Fan der klassischen Penn Rollen bin... Penn?


----------



## Purist (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Richtig, hier mal ein Beispiel, wie das aussieht:
http://www.pennreels.com/sites/all/...0SSG Bail Spring Problem service bulletin.pdf


----------



## vermesser (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Das ist natürlich echt mal Service!! Kenn ich auch von keinem anderen Hersteller. 
Ich glaub, bei hochpreisigen Daiwa gibts was ähnliches für Händler.


----------



## Purist (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Einige Repair Bulletins beziehen sich explizit nicht nur auf den Penn Service, wie es auch bei anderen Herstellern intern ablaufen mag. Wenn du eine Rolle ohne Garantie hast, wo sowas festgestellt wird, kannst du das verbesserte Teil über den Ersatzteildienst beziehen. Aber dazu ist es eben nötig, den Kunden darüber zu informieren und das macht eben kein anderer mir bekannter Hersteller.

Hier so ein Beispiel: http://www.pennreels.com/sites/all/themes/penn/images/PENN_SERVICE_BULLETIN_10.pdf

Für die Slammer gibt's bislang übrigens nichts zu verbessern oder zu reparieren


----------



## vermesser (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Das ist dann wirklich Service, der meine Kaufentscheidung beeinflussen würde, wenn ich eine Rolle brauchte.


----------



## tommygun (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

ein interessanter link zum thema ""obsoleszenz""(wegwerfgesellschaft)


http://www.n-tv.de/wissen/Geplante-Obsoleszenz-article6582066.html


----------



## vermesser (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Kann das sein, daß Penn die Sargus auch demnächst ersetzt? Ich habe grade nach ner 2000er für ne Barschrute gesucht und die ist schwer zu bekommen.
Dann wird es wirklich langsam schwierig mit Vollmetall im preiswerten Bereich...schade. 
Mal sehen, was der Nachfolger kostet und kann...


----------



## Fr33 (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Servus,

die Frage ist doch eher- brauchst du fürs Barschfischen ! eine Vollmetallrolle? Ich fische aktuell zum Bärscheln und Zandern ne 8100er Black Arc mit 10er Tuf LineXp... ansich ne schöne Kombi... aber muss ehrlich sein, in der Gewichtsklasse kann es auch ne Shimano etc. aus Verbundstoff sein.....

Bei der kleinen Black Arc gehts noch mit dem Gewicht.. aber ab ner 2500er Größe oder 4000er Größe würde ich schon nach Einsatzbereich die Materialwahl vornehmen. Jiggen an der Steinpackung, Schleppen auf Großhecht, Leichtes Dorschangeln im Meer usw... da macht ne Tuff Body wieder Sinn. Zum Bärscheln aber m.M nicht...


----------



## vermesser (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Nötig ist Vollmetall für Barsche definitiv nicht. Nicht für  Barsche. Aber...ich nutze Rollen nicht fest für einen Zweck. Ne 2000er Rolle taugt durchaus für Hornhecht mit Mefo- und Dorschgefahr im Salzwasser. Und dann macht Vollmetall wieder Sinn.
Die Mitchell Blade ist anscheinend auch im Abverkauf. 
Anscheinend kommt einiges neu...
Bin mal gespannt, wahrscheinlich ist der Nachfolger der Sargus ja nicht schlecht, nur deutlich teurer. Ähnlich wie bei Slammer und der neuen Spinfisher V.


----------



## Purist (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Solange die Sargus auf der US-Seite gelistet ist, glaube ich nicht an ein baldiges verschwinden. Vermutlich hat der Kutter aus China nur Verspätung 

Nein, für Barsche braucht's keine Metallrolle, will man sie für alles nehmen, schadet's nicht. Es soll Angler geben, die gehen mit Rollen auf Zander und Barsch, die so teuer wie ein Autogetriebe sind. 
Ich hatte meinen ersten Barsch auf Kunstköder mit einer Rolle, die heute unter 10€ anzusiedeln wäre. Die hatte Plastikspule aber ein Metallgehäuse aus Druckguß, der Rollenbügel war nur eine Klammer, ohne Schnurlaufröllchen. Ein 800gr Aal hat ihr das Getriebe beinahe geschrottet, es drehte komplett durch, aber auf Barsch würde die immer noch gehen.


----------



## Dakarangus (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Die Sargus auch noch |bigeyes
Ist mir auch schon aufgefallen das man die kleine Sargus schwer kriegt.
An der Sargus stört mich nur die hohe Übersetzung, aber die wird der Nachfolger sicher auch haben, die spinfisher V ist ja auch so hoch übersetzt.
Ich muss mich eh was dazu zwingen nicht zu schnell zu kurbeln beim spinnfischen, das wird dann durch eine hoch übersetzte Rolle nicht besser...

Eine ganz-metallrolle BRAUCHT man in aller Regel nicht im Süßwasser, aber ich schätze nicht nur die Robustheit der Rollen bei großen Belastungen, mit geht es auch um die LANGLEBIGKEIT davon.
Ich nehme selbst zum leichten Barsch- und Forellen-spinnen eine 260er Slammer. |supergri
Ich hatte dieses Jahr die (in meinen Gewässern seltenen) Beifänge von einem 69cm-Hecht und einer 60cm-Barbe, meine erste Barbe überhaupt, da konnte die Slammer-Bremse zeigen was sie kann, als meine gedachte "Forelle" auf einmal das Wehr hoch gepflügt ist |supergri


----------



## Fr33 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Servus,

war ja keine neg. Kritik. Ich fische ja auch seit ein paar Wochen ne BlackArc in der kleinsten Größe und finde das ist ne tolle Rolle für unter 50€.... läuft zwar nicht ganz so weich wie ne Exage, aber dennoch bin ich zufrieden. Und wenn man ne ausbalancierte Rute hat, stören die paar Gramm am Drehpunkt auch nicht mehr!


----------



## vermesser (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Hab das auch nicht als Kritik aufgefasst. Ich wollte nur kurz erklären, warum ich meine, diese Rolle zum Bärscheln haben zu wollen. Mich überzeugt die salzwasserfestigkeit und damit die Möglichkeit, sie vielfältiger einzusetzen. Grade die Ostsee setz Klapperollen arg zu. 
Alternativ hatte ich an eine kleine Ryobi Ecusima gedacht, aber die ist nur 15 Euro billiger als 2000er...und im Salz bin ich nicht sicher, wie lang die an sich sehr gute Ecusima hält...
Da ich momentan nicht auf den allerletzten Euro achten muss, kauf ich weitgehend nach dem Motto, daß es zehn Jahre halten soll, wenn die Kohle aufgrund von Familie, irgendwann Kinder oder sonstwas mal nicht mehr da ist, hab ich immernoch Material, das auch hält.


----------



## vermesser (14. November 2013)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Er ist schon erstaunlich. Ich habe gestern mal einige ungeliebte, da recht schwer laufende Rollen geöffnet und gepflegt. Also altes Fett raus und voll mit dem guten roten Penn Fett.

Was soll ich sagen...die Rollen steigen sogleich um ca. eine Qualitätsstufe auf. Die sind gar nicht unbedingt schlecht...aber ab Werk fast trocken. Entsprechend mahlen die auch.

Im konkreten Fall waren zwei Balzer Oyster betroffen. Nu laufen sie und man könnte sie gar verwenden  . 

Habt Ihr auch solche Erfahrungen?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. November 2013)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Was soll ich sagen...die Rollen steigen sogleich um ca. eine Qualitätsstufe auf. Die sind gar nicht unbedingt schlecht...aber ab Werk fast trocken. Entsprechend mahlen die auch.
> 
> Habt Ihr auch solche Erfahrungen?


Ja immer wieder! 

Wenn Du Dich noch etwas mehr mühst, laufen die nicht nur eine Qualitätsstufe besser!


----------



## vermesser (14. November 2013)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Welche Mühen sind den für zwei Stufen notwendig mit zwei halblinken Händen?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. November 2013)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

mit zwei halblinken Händen? |kopfkrat
dann wird das wohl nichts #d

Bischen dremeln und polieren, hochwertige Schmiermittel aus dem Industriebereich oder Rennsport, sowas.

Mit den Herstellerschmiermitteln stehe ich auf Kriegsfuß. Die haben auch am wenigsten Interesse, dass ihre verkauften Rollen noch richtig lange und gut laufen. Könnten auch gleich unter die Spule gravieren: 
*"Lieber öfter mal was neues kaufen!"*


----------



## PirschHirsch (14. November 2013)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Ich hab heute nochmal meinen Slammer-Stall bestellenderweise erweitert.

Noch Eintreffen der "Ergänzungen" wird mein "Kurbelpark" dann insgesamt jeweils zwei 360er, 460er und 560er umfassen (normale, nicht die LL)

Das dürfte dann hoffentlich für die nächsten paar Jahrzehnte Derb-Einsatz reichen |supergri


----------



## vermesser (14. November 2013)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Oha. Was hast denn mit der 460er und 560er vor? Ich fisch vom Kutter ne 260er...


----------



## PirschHirsch (14. November 2013)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

560er für Großköfi-Hechteln mit 40er Stroft ABR, 460er für Mittelköfis, Aal, Karpfen & Co mit 35er Stroft ABR, 360er fürs Heavy-Spinnen und Karpfen-Stalken mit 35er Stroft GTM (da sind mir die beiden anderen aus Armabfaulgründen jeweils zu schwer und zudem überdimensioniert).


----------



## Dakarangus (15. November 2013)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Ich habe auch eine 560 an der Karpfenrute, brauche in meinem See wegen der Hindernisse mindestens 45er Schnur.
Eine weitere 560 und eine 460 nehme ich zum Meeres-Angeln. Die 460 hab ich sogar an einer schweren Spinnrute, micht stört das Gewicht nicht so. Meine Frau fischt da jedoch eine 360.

Die slammer sind wirklich klasse, ich habe meinen Bestand auch noch um eine weitere 560 und eine 360 erhöht.

Wenn ich zur Zeit nicht so in eine Meeres-Ausrüstung für Norwegen investieren würde käme sicher noch eine kleinere dazu #h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. November 2013)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Da hier gerade so viele so schön am Slammern sind: 

Ich schätze alle Penn Rollen inzischen als Made by Okuma ein.

Und es sieht inzwischen so aus (aufgrund von Webbeobachtung), dass etwa noch 2 bedeutsame Rollenhersteller (also die Manufakturen und Industrie-Baulinien) existieren, von der Größe her 
Nr.1 Okuma und Nr.2 Shimano. 

Alle anderen kaufen wohl bei Okuma, zumindest läßt sich das für den Jarden/Purefishing-Trust incl. Penn eben leicht verifizieren.
Auch die Svendsen Marken incl. DAM kaufen Okumas.

Die neu im ATV zerlegte Zebco Cabo Spule sieht auch bremstechnisch zerlegt genauso aus wie meine Okuma Raw, würde auch nicht wundern, dass die nichts mehr selber machen. 

Okuma ist eine ehemals Taiwan-Firma, ähnlich wie Shimano Fahrrad-nah entstanden, die seitdem massiv nach dem geöffneten Rot-China expandiert ist und deren Tochterlabels und Herstellungsorte nahezu überabzählbar erscheinen. Von den Herstellungsmöglichkeiten und -kosten dürfte niemand mehr mithalten können.

Dann noch Daiwa: Es tauchen bei ebay China-made Rollen mit Daiwa-Bewerbung auf. Daiwa goes China, bei Ruten und Rollen. Wer macht das wohl für die?

Die ehemalige Ryobi, verkauft 2001 an unbekannt, würde ich eher bei Okuma als bei Shimano sehen. Beides wäre bisher möglich. 
Da Penn als Okuma-Bezieher aber eine zeitlang den Zauber-Clone Affinity im Programm hatte und das besser zur Okuma Strategie passen täte, tippe ich mehr auf Made by Okuma.

Ich bin mal gespannt, ob dazu weitere Indizien oder Fakten zusammen kommen! :m


----------



## Purist (15. November 2013)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Er ist schon erstaunlich. Ich habe gestern mal einige ungeliebte, da recht schwer laufende Rollen geöffnet und gepflegt. Also altes Fett raus und voll mit dem guten roten Penn Fett.
> 
> Habt Ihr auch solche Erfahrungen?



Kenne ich, besonders erheiternd wenn die Rollen einmal im Salzwassereinsatz waren..

Woher hast du das rote Penn Fett? Ich überlege schon, ob ich mir eine Dose blaues X-1R aus den USA bestelle. Bekommt man hier scheinbar nirgends (mehr?!). 




Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich schätze alle Penn Rollen inzischen als Made by Okuma ein.



..und ich dachte schon, die hätten von der US Produktion direkt in chinesische Hinterhöfe gewechselt. So kann man sich irren. |rolleyes


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. November 2013)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Das sind auch in China nun schon länger keine Hinterhoffirmen mehr! 

Es ist ja auch nicht so, dass die schlechte (Rollen)ware liefern müssen bzw. nicht anders können. 
Der Einkäufer eines Angelvertriebslabels ist aber ihr Kunde und bestimmt was gebaut und wie gut gebaut werden muss. Ob Einsparoptionen genutzt wurde und wie weit, billigere Legierungen oder minderwertigere Lager, das bekommt unsereins als Rollennutzer doch höchstens erst nach Einsatzjahren raus. Außen sieht das durchaus alles gleich aus. Ob die Teile und wie durch eine Qualitätskontrolle gelaufen, sieht auch kein Endkunde mehr.


----------



## Purist (15. November 2013)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Es ist ja auch nicht so, dass die schlechte (Rollen)ware liefern müssen bzw. nicht anders können.



Die müssen schlechte Ware liefern, wenn die Vertriebe das wollen, alles andere (hohe Qualität) kostet Geld und daher können sie auch nicht anders, wenn das oberste Ziel der maximale Profit ist. Ich zweifel auch nicht an, dass man in China beste Qualität bauen könnte, aber in der "immer mehr kaufen und immer schneller wegwerfen"-Gesellschaft, ist das nicht gefragt. Schließlich sind die Profiteure von all dem auch nicht daran interessiert, der Kunde kommt erst in der dritten Reihe. Der läuft nicht weg, weil er keine Alternativen hat. 

Warum platzt die Angelindustrie, ich meine damit nicht nur Rollen,  derzeit aus allen Nähten? Weil in Asien produziert wird und die  Gewinnmargen noch immer enorm sind. 

Unter welchem Namen die Riesenfabrik läuft, die für unzählige Markennamen Rollen herstellt, ist doch eigentlich egal. Genauso egal wie das Herstellungsland. Es soll ja noch Leute geben, die glauben, dass man in Japan nicht wie in Deutschland aggiert. Dort reicht auch eine angezogene Schraube um ein "Made in Japan" auf ein in China hergestelltes Produkt zu pappen.


----------



## Taxidermist (15. November 2013)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



> _Er  ist schon erstaunlich. Ich habe gestern mal einige ungeliebte, da recht  schwer laufende Rollen geöffnet und gepflegt. Also altes Fett raus und  voll mit dem guten roten Penn Fett.
> 
> Habt Ihr auch solche Erfahrungen?_
> Kenne ich, besonders erheiternd wenn die Rollen einmal im Salzwassereinsatz waren..
> ...


Meines wissens ist das rote Penn Fett für freshwater, dass blaue hingegen für SW gedacht!

Die letzten zwei Spinfisher V waren jedenfalls (in China?) so gefettet, wie ich es noch bei keiner Rolle gesehen habe, dass qoll (blau!) aus allen Ritzen!
Da sparen sie nicht(Okuma?), wie dies schon mal bei anderen Herstellern der Fall ist!

Jürgen


----------



## vermesser (15. November 2013)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Das rote Penn Fett gab es mal in einer Tube in einem Angelladen...müsste Moritz Nauen gewesen sein. Das liegt schon ne Weile bei mir.

Und wenn man rotes Salzwasserfett im Süßwasser nimmt, passiert was  ?


----------



## Tino34 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Na Matthias ist doch klar, das rote Fett verrichtet nur seinen Dienst wenn du die Rolle einmal vor dem Angeln ins Salzwasser tauchst!


----------



## PirschHirsch (15. November 2013)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



> Die slammer sind wirklich klasse, ich habe meinen Bestand auch noch um eine weitere 560 und eine 360 erhöht.



Ich steh einfach auf diese robusten Grobmotoro-Dinger. Nur das Allernötigste dran mit fett Power und dicker Achse - genau so muss das für mich bei derben Einsatzzwecken mit dicken Leinen und schweren Ködern sein.

Und das für sehr bezahlbares Geld - gibt für mich persönlich aktuell kaum ne Rolle mit besserem P-L-V. 

Hab keinen Bock, dauernd was neues zu kaufen bzw. kaufen zu müssen.

Ich fass meinen Kram nicht mit Samthandschuhen an - Rollen sind für mich Arbeitsgeräte und müssen ordentlich was abkönnen.

Da interessieren mich irgendwelche Leichtlaufgetriebe, Designfeatures, 8750 Kugellager usw. so gut wie gar nicht.


----------



## vermesser (15. November 2013)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Ah, falsch gelesen. Gut, dann umgekehrt...wenn man rotes Süßwasserfett im Salzwasser nimmt, passiert was? Und umgekehrt?

Ich glaube ja an die heilsame Wirkung einer guten Fettung mit hochwertigem Fett. Aber ganz ehrlich...ich habe ne große Tube salzwasserfestes Nigrin Fett und damit meine Heringsrolle geflutet...die läuft wie ein Uhrwerk, obwohl die sonst keinerlei Pflege kennt.

Ich glaube, daß überhaupt ausreichend Fett in einer Rolle ist, ist wesentlich wichtiger, als welches High Tech Fett...

Man muss ja mal sagen, daß eine Rolle nun kein Wunder der Maschinenbautechnik mit hohem Druck, Temperatur oder ähnlichem ist...sondern recht simple Mechanik. Sogar ich versteh, welches Rad da was dreht  .


----------



## Taxidermist (15. November 2013)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



> Und wenn man rotes Salzwasserfett im Süßwasser nimmt, passiert was  ?



Das habe ich zunächst mal für Ironie gehalten!



> Ich glaube, daß überhaupt ausreichend Fett in einer Rolle ist, ist wesentlich wichtiger, als welches High Techt Fett...



Richtig darauf kommt es an und ich bin sicher kein Fettfetischist, aber es gibt schon Unterschiede zwischen salzwassertauglich und nicht tauglich.
Im Salzwasser können manche Fette regelrecht emulgieren und so ihrem Job nicht mehr nachkommen!
Allerdings glaube ich, dass wenn erst einmal (Salz)Wasser in der Rolle drinn ist(und bleibt!), dann ist es fast egal welches Fett, sie war dann nämlich nicht ausreichend abgedichtet!

Jürgen


----------



## vermesser (15. November 2013)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

War auch Ironie, hab aber Süß-und Salzwasserfett von der Farbe her verwechselt.


----------



## Muddhj (16. November 2013)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Hallo Anglerfreunde !

Also ich angel seit Jahren in der kombi Shimano und Daiwa und bin rundum zufrieden... Meine Daiwa Rollen laufen sehr leicht und sind sehr preiswert (stück/40€ ca.) und sind meine Meinung nach ihr Geld allemal wert.
Ich hatte mir vor Urzeiten mal 2 Shimano Super GTM 2500 für meine Hechtruten gekauft. Die haben mich in zehn Jahren nicht in Stich gelassen... Leider wurde mein Gartenhäuschen aufgebrochen und ein komplettes Equip. hat den Bezitzer gewechselt. Der derzeitige Preis für die Shimano Super liegt derzeit bei ca 100-120 € im Angebot bekommt man die schon für unter 70€. Für schwereres Süßwasserangeln ist diese Rolle 
echt super geeignet.
Ich weiss dass es auch preiswertere Rollen gibt die ähnlich gut oder evtl auch besser sind, doch ich bin absoluter Shimano Rollen Fan. Lassen Sie sich ncht von dem Preis abschrecken , Die sind jeden Cent wert.
Wie ich selber festgestellt habe:
Ich geb lieber jetzt 100€ aus und hab 10 Jahre meine Ruhe. Wobei 10 Jahre garantiert nicht das limit sind. Jenachdem wie der Drecksack mit meinen Rollen jetzt umgeht laufen die garantiert immernoch 1a...
Ich bin am überlegen mir mal was ganz anderes zu leisten und zwar zum Spinfischen:
Abu Garcia Ambassadeur Revo S
derzeit 169,99€ bei Askari
das einzige Hindernis ist meine Frau, die muss ich noch überzeugen^^
Vielleicht hat ja jemand von Euch diese Rolle im gebrauch und hat evtl ein kleines feedback für mich... Danke 

Bis dahin
    PETRI HEIL & Tight Lines !!!
greetz der Maddin


----------



## Gardenfly (16. November 2013)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



Muddhj schrieb:


> Ich bin am überlegen mir mal was ganz anderes zu leisten und zwar zum Spinfischen:
> Abu Garcia Ambassadeur Revo S
> derzeit 169,99€ bei Askari



schau mal bei Gerlinger da sind die günstiger


----------



## Andal (16. November 2013)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Man könnte auch bitterböse fragen, wozu gute Rollen gebaut werden sollen, wenn sie sowieso von Töpfern mit dem Schraubenzieher hingerichtet werden?


----------



## Muddhj (16. November 2013)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

@Gardenfly:

Besten Dank für den Tip.. Rute und Rolle je 20€ günstiger 

Rute BERKLEY Skeletor Pro Spin 149,99€ statt 169,99€
Rolle ABU Ambassadeur Revo S  149,99€ statt 169,99€

Danke 40€ gespart ^^


----------



## Fr33 (16. November 2013)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

@ Muddhj

 Wie in deinem anderen Thread geschrieben.... Rute und Rolle passen nicht zueinander! Ne normale Spinnrute ist nicht für Baitcaster oder Multirollen ausgelgt! Nur só am Rande erwähnt...


----------



## MIG 29 (16. November 2013)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



Muddhj schrieb:


> @Gardenfly:
> 
> Besten Dank für den Tip.. Rute und Rolle je 20€ günstiger
> 
> ...



Abu Revo S-2013 ist für 99,99€ bei angelgeräte-bode.de zu haben. Skeletor Pro Spin passt natürlich nicht, muss dann Pro Cast stehen.


----------



## Muddhj (16. November 2013)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Hallo Ihr ^^

Also ich habe die Berkley Skeletor Pro Spin für 109€ bestellt bei A&M...
Die Multirolle is gecancled hab dafür Shimano Stradic 4000 für 97€ mit Versand bestellt...

Danke für den Tip 

Petri Heil & Tight Lines !!!!!!!
  greetz der Maddin


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. November 2013)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



Andal schrieb:


> Man könnte auch bitterböse fragen, wozu gute Rollen gebaut werden sollen, wenn sie sowieso von Töpfern mit dem Schraubenzieher hingerichtet werden?


 
Ist das ein Insider-Gag? Ich verstehe die Aussage jedenfalls nicht. #c


----------



## Fr33 (16. November 2013)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

@ Natur

 Andal meinte, dass viele Rollen totgewartet oder verschlimmbessert werden.....

 Mir ist auch schon ein Nadellager auseinander gefallen... habs aber wieder hin bekommen.... ^^


----------



## paulmeyers (19. November 2013)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Nordlichtangler hast Du denn eine Empfehlung für Rollenfett?


----------



## Andal (19. November 2013)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> @ Natur
> 
> Andal meinte, dass viele Rollen totgewartet oder verschlimmbessert werden.....
> 
> Mir ist auch schon ein Nadellager auseinander gefallen... habs aber wieder hin bekommen.... ^^



Right said Fred! 

Man muss sich nur mal anschauen, wie viele Leute, bar jeder technischen Begabung, ganz ohne Not ihre Rollen aufschrauben und sie dann mit vollkommen untauglichen Mitteln ins Grab schmieren. Da ist es dann auch durchaus verständlich und respektabel, wenn einige Hersteller ihre hochpreisigen Rollen so konstruieren, dass sie tatsächlich nur der autorisierte Service mit speziellen Werkzeugen warten kann. Denn wenn Fritzi Fischer seine Rolle zerschraubt hat, ist ja niemals er selber schuld, sondern immer der Hersteller, oder so.


----------



## vermesser (19. November 2013)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Is mir leider auch passiert. Eine Balzer Tessa ließ sich nicht zerstörungsfrei öffnen, da sind zwei "Nasen" angeknackt. Damit fiel mir ein Teil des Innenlebens entgegen. Hab sie zwar wieder zusammen bekommen...aber nu läuft sie nicht mehr richtig gut. Einer ne Idee, wie man das hinkriegt?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (19. November 2013)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



Andal schrieb:


> Right said Fred!
> 
> Man muss sich nur mal anschauen, wie viele Leute, bar jeder technischen Begabung, ganz ohne Not ihre Rollen aufschrauben und sie dann mit vollkommen untauglichen Mitteln ins Grab schmieren. Da ist es dann auch durchaus verständlich und respektabel, wenn einige Hersteller ihre hochpreisigen Rollen so konstruieren, dass sie tatsächlich nur der autorisierte Service mit speziellen Werkzeugen warten kann. Denn wenn Fritzi Fischer seine Rolle zerschraubt hat, ist ja niemals er selber schuld, sondern immer der Hersteller, oder so.


 
Ich habe mir gerade eine Balzer Metallica ZX 9300 zugelegt. Die würde ich bei einem Ladenpreis von ca. 120 € nicht gerade als Billigmodell bezeichnen. Und was lese ich da auf dem "Beipackzettel": 
Sinngemäß: Rollen müssen regelmäßig gewartet werden. Deshalb bitte nach jeder Angelsaison öffnen und neu fetten. 

Ähnliche Statements habe ich auch schon in den Wartungsanleitungen von Rollen gefunden, deren Preis jenseits der 200 € Marke liegt.

Ich mache das auch nicht jährlich bei meinen Rollen, es ist aber offensichtlich so, dass viele Hersteller regelmäßige Innen-Wartung ausdrücklich empfehlen. Und die gehen sicher nicht davon aus, dass der Angler dazu die Rollen einschickt.


----------



## Andal (19. November 2013)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Alles schön und gut. Aber trotzdem wurden die meisten toten Rollen von ihren Nutzern mit dem Schraubenzieher hingerichtet. Die Hersteller gehen halt, vielleicht fahrlässig, davon aus, dass diese Wartungen dann auch von Leuten vorgenommen werden, die es wirklich können und nicht von solchen, die nur überzeugt sind, dass sie das vielleicht auch irgendwie hinbringen.


----------



## Taxidermist (19. November 2013)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



> Die Hersteller gehen halt, vielleicht fahrlässig, davon aus, dass diese Wartungen dann auch von Leuten vorgenommen werden,


Das glaube ich nicht!
Meiner Ansicht nach werden Rollen absichtlich mit Fallen ausgestattet, so dass sie entweder irgendwelche Teile ausspucken, die man nicht wieder korrekt an seinen Platz bekommt.Oder wie bei der Balzer Rolle von Vermesser bricht irgend ein Nippel ab.

Andere Beispiele;bei der Biomaster ist eine winzige Schraube auf der Achse verbaut, die nur mit Spezialbit zu öffnen ist.
Die neue Daiwa Caldia hat unter der Spule eine Sicherungsfeder, die so fragil ist, zudem auch nur mit einer speziellen Zange zu greifen ist, dass der Unbedarfte wie ich es einer bin, gleich sieht, da lasse ich besser die Finger von, weil wenn sie raus geht ist sie entweder verbogen, oder man bekommt sie nicht mehr eingesetzt!
Die absolute Krönung sind bei den teuren Daiwas wohl noch mit Loctite verklebte Gehäuseschrauben!

Die Rollen sollen entweder sterben,weil sie nicht gewartet werden, oder eben weil sie gewartet werden und dabei kaputt gehen!
Jetzt mal ganz unabhängig vom falschen fetten oder "ölen" mit WD-40.
Lobenswerte Ausnahmen sind Penn Rollen und die von Finnor, die bekomme sogar ich auseinander und ganz wichtig, funktionsfähig auch wieder zusammen.

Obsoleszenz:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Obsoleszenz

Jürgen


----------



## Purist (19. November 2013)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht!
> Meiner Ansicht nach werden Rollen absichtlich mit Fallen ausgestattet, so dass sie entweder irgendwelche Teile ausspucken, die man nicht wieder korrekt an seinen Platz bekommt.Oder wie bei der Balzer Rolle von Vermesser bricht irgend ein Nippel ab.



Dem steht allerdings der obskure technische Fortschritt des Rollensektors entgegen. Es gibt so gesehen gar keine "Fallen" für Selbstschmierer, eher heute sehr viele Konstruktionen, die für Normalnutzer, ohne Fachwissen und Spezialwerkzeug, nicht mehr vernünftig wartbar sind. 
Natürlich ist es den Herstellern lieber, dass Hinz und Kunz die Dinger gleich einschicken, das schafft kontinuierlich Profit. Im Autosektor sieht man das ebenso wie bei Kleinelektronik, Smartphones und Co. 
Eines unterscheidet Angelrollen aber von diesen "Produkten", die sind nämlich gar kein "High Tech", die werden dazu erklärt und die Kundschaft glaubt es scheinbar gern.

Weil du Penn Rollen erwähnt hast: Die sind einfach aufgebaut. Keine übermäßigen Spielereien und technischer Schnickschnack, dafür robust und leicht zu warten.


----------



## vermesser (19. November 2013)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Es gibt durchaus Rollen, die man aufkriegt und versteht. Die ersten Versuche mit der Oyster, auch von Balzer, waren ja vielversprechend. Aber bei der Tessa is das so dämlich konstruiert, daß man die nicht zerstörungsfrei öffnen kann, wenn man es nicht vorher weiß.

Ansonsten sind Rollen einfach simple Mechanik, mehr nicht.

Das schöne bei Penn und Fin Nor ist auch, daß die Rollen nicht mega klein sind, so daß man Raum zum warten hat...und dadurch, daß es Metall ist, sind die Teile auch fix...da verwindet nix, wie bei Plastik.

Schraube raus, Schraube rein...sitzt.


----------



## volkerm (19. November 2013)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Für meine Begriffe geht es in die Richtung, die Jürgen meint: Die Rollen sollen von Laien nicht gewartet werden, um den Neukauf der nächsten Generation zu unterstützen. Meine Normalrollen sind 2 Daiwas- eine war top- end in den 90ern, eine top- end heute. Beide in Teilen CFK. Die moderne ist wesentlich leichter- darum fische ich sie lieber- aber extrem diffizil. Einmal im Sand gelegen, wird es haarig. Darum habe ich die Ältere immer im Rucksack. Die wickelt nicht ganz so gut, ist nicht gut ausgewuchtet- geht aber immer. Falls dann mal der gute Fisch am Band ist, fühle ich mich mit dem älteren Zeug besser- zuverlässig halt. Ausser Mitduschen nach Salzwasser bekommen die von mir beide nix. Das sollte für eine gescheite Rolle auch reichen.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (19. November 2013)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Kleiner Zwischenruf zum Thema neue Daiwa-Rollen:

Die soll auch keiner aufmachen!! Die Rollen (Ballistic, Caldia, usw usw, halt alles mit dem neuen Öl-System) sollen innerhalb der Garantiezeit einmal über den Händler zu einer Wartung bei Daiwa eingeschickt werden.

Je nach Rollenpreis kostet der Service von ein paar Euros bis über 100€... 
Ein neues Auto bringt man ja auch zur Inspektion, löhnt dafür und hat sowas wie eine Garantieverlängerung - also kann man es bei einem so technisierten Werk wie eine Daiwa Caldia o.ä. das auch machen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. November 2013)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Kleiner Zwischenruf zum Thema neue Daiwa-Rollen:
> 
> Die soll auch keiner aufmachen!! Die Rollen (Ballistic, Caldia, usw usw, halt alles mit dem neuen Öl-System) sollen innerhalb der Garantiezeit einmal über den Händler zu einer Wartung bei Daiwa eingeschickt werden.
> 
> ...


 



Diese Aussage kann ich absolut unterschreiben.:m

Bei meinen alten "VW Käfern" war ein Lampenwechsel auch kein Problem. Bei meinen heutigen "Xenox" werde ich vermutlich dabei gebraten.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (19. November 2013)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Hab ich vergessen: Da die Schrauben ja verklebt sind, sieht Daiwa sofort das die Rolle geöffnet wurde... Und Schwupps, ist ein eventueller Garantieanspruch erloschen.


----------



## angler1996 (19. November 2013)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Monster, der Vergleich hinkt!
Ein Auto besteht aus Teilen xxxx und kostet irgendwas im 10T Plusbereich, ne Durchsicht 300 EU pi mal Daumen

Selbst JDM um die 1000 EURO hat nur Teile Anzahl x  (bei den von Dir gennanten wird die Rechnung nicht besser)und dann Durchsicht von über 100 EURO , das sind schlappe 10% vom Neupreis, das ist arg heftig für paar tropfen Öl ( oder sind das mehr Rückrufaktionen, um verschlissene Teile auszutauschen)
Gruß A.


----------



## volkerm (19. November 2013)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Lustig sind auch die Schrauben der heutigen Generation- Blechschrauben in CFK. Das kann mal gutgehen- mal.


----------



## Taxidermist (19. November 2013)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



> Die Rollen (Ballistic, Caldia, usw usw, halt alles mit dem neuen  Öl-System) sollen innerhalb der Garantiezeit einmal über den Händler zu  einer Wartung bei Daiwa eingeschickt werden.


Das war beim Kauf der Caldia so nicht gedacht, wurde auch vom Händler mit keiner Silbe darauf hingewiesen!
Also Fehlkauf und es gibt keine neuere Daiwa mehr für mich!
War sowieso eher ein Notkauf, da eigentlich eine Biomaster von meinem Kumpel gekauft werden sollte, gab es aber nicht, waren ausgegangen und so wurde es die Caldia.
Schließlich sollte es gleich zum Angeln gehen!

Jürgen


----------



## Taxidermist (19. November 2013)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



> Lustig sind auch die Schrauben der heutigen Generation- Blechschrauben in CFK. Das kann mal gutgehen- mal.



@Volker, das wird der Grund dafür sein,weshalb die bei den teuren 
Daiwas mit Loctide gesichert sind.
Wenn das Gewinde nach dem dritten mal zudrehen vermurkst ist, wird
halt geklebt!

Jürgen


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (19. November 2013)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Ich denke nicht das der Vergleich hinkt... Eine Certate, Saltiga usw kostet ein Heidengeld und bei einem Rollenpreis von 400-800€ finde ich es vollkommen ok wenn ich nach knapp zwei Jahren für einen Preis von irgendwo um die 80-100€ (genaueren Preis müßte ich nachschlagen, hab aber grade Urlaub) ein Rolle komplett überholt und neue Dichtungen eingesetzt bekomme. Ihr schreibt ja selbst wie filligran das Innenleben ist.

Außerdem: Warum kaufen sich Leute solche hochpreisigen Rollen??? Ganz einfach weil sie Qualität wollen und die kostet nun mal Geld. 

An solchen Rollen muß nun auch mal ein Spezialist dran rumschrauben und der leistet Qualitätsarbeit und Richtiiiiig: Qualität kostet eben Geld.

Was meiner Meinung nach hinkt: viele sind bereit ein Heidengeld für qualitativ hochwertige Artikel auszugeben - wenn aber der Hersteller schon einen Sevice anbietet und das (meiner Meinung nach) zu einem guten Preis dann holen die Leute wieder ihre "Geiz ist geil" Mentalität raus...

Selbst bei meiner Ballistic (lWartungkosten iegen um die 30€, glaube ich) finde ich das vollkommen ok, ich schinde die Rolle ohne Ende und bekomme für die paar Euros eine vollkommen überholte Rolle wieder... Meine Stella geht jetzt nach einem Jahr auch wieder in die Wartung und dafür löhne ich auch wieder einen stolzen Betrag...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. November 2013)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



volkerma schrieb:


> Lustig sind auch die Schrauben der heutigen Generation- Blechschrauben in CFK. Das kann mal gutgehen- mal.


Sowas ist einfach nur Billigstschrott. Wie billigstes Kinderspielzeug Made in China. Wer sich eine Rolle mit solchen Schrauben andrehen lässt, ist eigentlich selber schuld. 
Gibt ja AB-Forum mit Infos, welche Rolle Metallgrundlage und M3 Schrauben usw. hat. :m


----------



## Taxidermist (19. November 2013)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



> Was meiner Meinung nach hinkt: viele sind bereit ein Heidengeld für  qualitativ hochwertige Artikel auszugeben - wenn aber der Hersteller  schon einen Sevice anbietet und das (meiner Meinung nach) zu einem guten  Preis dann holen die Leute wieder ihre "Geiz ist geil" Mentalität  raus...



So ganz unrecht hast du damit nicht!
Könnte man aber auch anders interpretieren, so tue ich dass jedenfalls.
1. Rolle kaufen die günstiger ist, dazu noch keine Folgekosten verursacht.(z.B. Penn, Finnor)
2.Diese dann selbst warten, weil es möglich ist.
3.Dafür das höhere Gewicht und den nicht ganz so tollen Lauf in kauf nehmen.

Bei anderen Methoden, außer eben beim Spinnfischen, mache ich dies
auch schon seit einigen Jahren so!

Jürgen


----------



## volkerm (19. November 2013)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Wo fängt es an- und wo hört es auf? Muss ich in der Lage sein, eine Rolle überhaupt zu öffnen- sicher nicht. Das Ding hat zu funktionieren.


----------



## Gardenfly (19. November 2013)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

was kommt als nächstes-nur Fachhändler darf Schnur wechseln?


----------



## Maik-FL (19. November 2013)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Die Dabatte um Mag Seal etc. gab es nun schon reichlich. Fakt ist aber das es nicht wenige Certate's und Caldia's der ersten Generation gibt die seit 5 Jahren laufen ohne je den Kundendienst gesehen oder einer Wartung unterzogen worden zu sein.

Wenn ich dann, nach 5, von mir aus auch 4 Jahren ca. 70 EUR löhne und dafür eine faktisch neue Rolle bekomme sehe ich das nicht als Problem an.
Selbst wenn ich diese 70 EUR nicht investieren möchte kann ich die Rolle zerlegen oder zerlegen lassen und mit konventionellen Schmiermitteln betreiben.

Ich denke das man irgendwo mal realistisch denken sollte, Feinmechanik ist und bleibt keine Zauberei. 
Wenn Shimano oder wer auch immer mal linksdrehendes Spezialöl mit rosaroten Schmierkristallen auf den Markt bringt ..., springt dann auch gleich jeder im Dreieck ...?

Unabhängig davon, denkt mal über Autos nach. Die Käufer von Premiumfahrzeugen werden kaum einen Schraubenschlüssel in die Hand nehmen und die Karre zerlegen nur um sich anschließend darüber aufzuregen des es irgendwie nicht klappt ... .


----------



## vermesser (19. November 2013)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Ich bleibe einfach bei meiner Meinung...im Prinzip ist eine Rolle simple Mechanik, keine Raketentechnik. Selbst ein Trabi ist um Welten komplexer als eine gewöhnliche Angelrolle!!

Allerdings finde ich das Angebot eines Kundendienstes für hochwertige Rollen gut, grade für Leute mit zwei linken Händen, die die Rollen auch schinden.

Bieten auch preiswerte Hersteller sowas an??


----------



## volkerm (19. November 2013)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Hersteller wollen verkaufen- und so einfach ist das. Langlebigkeit ist obsolet.


----------



## sasa (19. November 2013)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

habt ihr ne adresse für daiwa service.

grüße

sasa


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (19. November 2013)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> was kommt als nächstes-nur Fachhändler darf Schnur wechseln?



Nicht nur das..die Schnur muss vom Rollenhersteller explizit
zugelassen sein.:q


----------



## Purist (19. November 2013)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Es sind immer noch wir Kunden, die entscheiden. Es gibt noch Hersteller, die ständige Rollenpflege, mit Ölpunkten, und die regelmäßige Wartung, Fettung des Inneren, ausdrücklich empfehlen. Die auch nicht verschweigen, dass die Schmierung ab Werk bestenfalls für ein Jahr langt. Bei denen man die Wahl hat, ob man selber die Rolle warten will oder nicht. 

Mir wäre es zuviel Wurschtelei meinen Rollenpark regelmäßig "einzuschicken", dafür ist mir die Technik zu sehr "low tech" und außerdem kann ich das Geschäftsmodell an sich nicht leiden. So binden (oder eher: melken?!) Hersteller gerade die 
Kundschaft der hochpreisigsten Modelle dauerhaft, haben sogar noch eine regelmäßige Qualitätsüberwachung, können Schindluder ohne Rückruf |rolleyes verheimlichen oder wissen daher, welche Teile eigentlich schneller kaputt gehen sollten. Der Kunde zahlt das auch noch, sehr praktisch.


----------



## Andal (19. November 2013)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Für Shimano und Daiwa ist Europa halt nur ein Nebenmarkt, nichts wichtiges. Den Reibach machen sie hauptsächlich am US Markt und für den Ami ist es die reine Selbstverständlichkeit, dass er wegen jedem Pipfax einen Specialist zu Rate zieht. Also gehen dessen Rollen in den Service. Also gar kein Grund nur wegen ein paar Bastelwasteln aus Europa etwas am System zu ändern.

Das soll jetzt nicht heißen, dass mir das alles auch so gefällt. Ganz und gar nicht und über meinen Unmut gegenüber Shimanos Art und Weise den Kunden zu werten, habe ich ja schon genug gegiftet. 

Sichert euch die letzten alten Quicks und Presidents... die laufen auch noch in zig Jahren und vertragen jede Wagenschmiere! #h


----------



## Purist (19. November 2013)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



Andal schrieb:


> und für den Ami ist es die reine Selbstverständlichkeit, dass er wegen jedem Pipfax einen Specialist zu Rate zieht. Also gehen dessen Rollen in den Service. Also gar kein Grund nur wegen ein paar Bastelwasteln aus Europa etwas am System zu ändern.



Stimmt doch überhaupt nicht, Amis warten und basteln gerne selber. Wäre bei der Verbreitung der Multirollen auch nur schwer denkbar, dass der ganze Heimwerkermann dort nicht selbst Hand anlegt. Das siehst du auch bei den Herstellern, bei Abu, Penn oder auch Mitchell war das nie ein Thema, nicht selbst zu warten. Das kommt aus Asien, insbesondere Japan. 
Bei allen anderen, die mit den drei linken Händen, in den USA, half immer der Händler mit seiner Schrauberecke gerne aus.


----------



## Fr33 (19. November 2013)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

In USA etc. bekommst du auch alle E-Teile der belkannten Hersteller (Shimano, Daiwa usw.) innerhalb kürzester Zeit.... zudem noch x Nachbau bzw, Tuningteile.....

 Wenn ich drann denke, dass ich mal ein Teil für meine Rarenium benötigen würde und dass bestellen müsste....kann ich für min eine Saison ne andere Rolle nehmen.


----------



## ulfisch (20. November 2013)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



magi schrieb:


> Rein wirtschaftlich betrachtet ist der Markt nur der Teil der Nachfrage, der dann in den Augen der Händler auch wirksam wird. Sprich die, die etwas kaufen repräsentieren den Markt. Wenn ich diese sch.. Geiz ist Geil Metalität vieler sehe wundert es mich nicht, dass die Hersteller fast nur noch Billigschrott anbieten. Und hört endlich auf hier rumzuheulen, das ne  200+Euro Rolle viel zu teuer ist, wenn gleichzeitig allein die mitgeführten Gummifische+Jigs im Kasten das doppelte kosten. So Sachen kann man sich auch als Teenager leisten, die Frage ist nur ob man das will..Falls hier ein Nein steht darf man sich auch nicht beschweren..



Ich weiß ist uralt
gilt aber @ alle die meinen der "billigschrott" wäre nur die Schuld des geizigen Kunden.

Den Markt aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht zu sehen ist mMn der falsche Ansatz.
Da ist der Mark nämlich Namenlos, allmächtig und die höchste moralische Instanz.

FRÜHER kauften die Kunden doch das "gute" Zeug weil es das "gute" Zeug gab.
Ihr impliziert gerade, dass ein Haufen wütender Kunden bei den Herstellern anriefen und sich beschwerten, dass die Rollen zu teuer ect. sind.


Die Nachfrage, die gerne als Sündenbock für den Markt herhalten muss wird doch genau so von den Anbietern gesteuert.


Mal ein Beispiel, in einer dieser unsäglichen Wissensedungen wurde mal gefragt:
welches ist der beliebteste Käse der Welt?
Antwort: Cheddar

Ich dachte das kann nicht sein was ein Schei**|kopfkrat
und dachte nach.
"Cheddar" hier bewusst in "" geschrieben ist wahrscheinlich in zig Fertigprodukten und Fastfood drin(Burgerkäse).
Dadurch werden jährlich tonnenweiße Cheddarschlonz "verzehrt".
Dieser Cheddarschlonz darf sich nur noch auf Grund einiger obskurer Lebensmittelgesetze so nennen und hat im Prinzip mit dem ursprünglich hergestellten Käse nichts zu tun.


Jetzt wird aber von dieser Käsemasse am meisten hergestellt pro Jahr.
Schlussfgolgerung der Medien=beliebtester Käse.
Jetzt kann man als Käseschlonzhersteller sagen: "seht her unser Produkt ist das beliebteste, DER MARKT HAT GESPROCHEN.


Wenn ich also nur Mist produziere, wird auch nur Mist gekauft und ich kann sagen es ist beliebt ja sogar das beliebteste.


Ich weiß ich drücke mich umständlich aus aber ich hoffe ich konnte Euch meinen Standpunkt näher bringen.





PS und ja ich will auch ab und an was Neues aber gleichzeitig nicht, dass mir der Vorgänger zerfällt.
Der Trend geht doch längst wieder zur Nachhaltigkeit.
z.B.: Schuhe ich würde lieber 200+ euro für gute Lederschuhe ausgeben, die theoretisch ein Leben halten, als 50 für Schuhe, die ich jedes Jahr neu kaufen muss.
Ich bin aber auch ein Markenopfer das gebe ich ganz offen zu und kaufe mir lieber 150 Euro Schuhe eines Markenherstellers als 50  Nonameschuhe wobei ich mir voll bewusst bin, dass beide wahrscheinlich in der selben Fabrik von den selben Kinder genäht werden.

Geiz ist geil?...lustig wie uns (den Konsumenten) ständig ein Spruch der Hersteller vorgeworfen wird|supergri#h


----------



## Andal (20. November 2013)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Ganz abgesehen davon, dass handwerklich erzeugter Cheddar, am besten altgereift, ein wirklich hochwertiger und vorzüglicher Käse ist!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. November 2013)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Aber recht hat er mit dem Käsemassenschlonz !

Und Marketing im Stadium des Endzeitkapitalismus ist prinzpiell "böse", weil es keine Grenzen kennt, die Oma zu Löwenfutter oder Soylent Green verkauft, solange das nur einen Penny mehr bringt, die Marketing und Vertriebsabteilung ihre Boni erhält, der Aktienkurs für die Aktionäre wieder ein bischen mehr einbringt. 
Das ist wie einen nassen Lappen auswringen, und auch wenn er trocken ist, muss dieses Geschäftsjahr noch wieder ein Tropfen mehr raus als letztes mal ...

Kunden, Kundenzufriedenheit?  Das ist doch längst nicht mehr im Fokus.


----------



## Purist (20. November 2013)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Ich weiß ich drücke mich umständlich aus aber ich hoffe ich konnte Euch meinen Standpunkt näher bringen.



Mir fehlt der Aspekt des "künstlich Nachfrage erwecken", den hast du in deiner guten Beschreibung bestenfalls leicht angekratzt, der Angelgerätemarkt quillt derzeit aber davon über. 

Der Trend geht, meiner Ansicht nach, noch immer nicht zu mehr Nachhaltigkeit. Geredet wird inzwischen viel darüber, das hat sich geändert. Trotzdem wird heute mehr denn je gekauft und weggeschmissen, "grenzenloses Wachstum der Wirtschaft" ist politisch global gesehen noch immer das Wichtigste der Welt.


----------



## GeorgeB (20. November 2013)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



> Aber recht hat er mit dem Käsemassenschlonz !
> 
> Und Marketing im  Stadium des Endzeitkapitalismus ist prinzpiell "böse", weil es keine  Grenzen kennt, die Oma zu Löwenfutter oder Soylent Green verkauft,...



Jungs, hier lesen Scheintote über 40 mit!

Schlonz habe ich gegockelt. Aber was zur Hölle ist "die Oma an Soylent Green verschachern"? |kopfkrat


----------



## Andal (20. November 2013)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Jungs, hier lesen Scheintote über 40 mit!
> 
> Schlonz habe ich gegockelt. Aber was zur Hölle ist "die Oma an Soylent Green verschachern"? |kopfkrat



http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j...S3CDHMdtAQsAYmYWlZPsnkg&bvm=bv.56643336,d.Yms

Der erste Link führt zu einem Film, wo Mensch zu Soylent Green verarbeitet wrden, um Menschen zu ernähren.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. November 2013)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



Purist schrieb:


> Mir fehlt der Aspekt des "künstlich Nachfrage erwecken", den hast du in deiner guten Beschreibung bestenfalls leicht angekratzt, der Angelgerätemarkt quillt derzeit aber davon über.
> 
> Der Trend geht, meiner Ansicht nach, noch immer nicht zu mehr Nachhaltigkeit. Geredet wird inzwischen viel darüber, das hat sich geändert. Trotzdem wird heute mehr denn je gekauft und weggeschmissen, "grenzenloses Wachstum der Wirtschaft" ist politisch global gesehen noch immer das Wichtigste der Welt.



Das tückische daran ist doch ,daß sich eine nicht geringe Anzahl(Tendenz steigend) von Konsumenten Nachhaltigkeit bei vielen Konsumgütern heutzutage finanziell schlicht nicht mehr leisten kann...selbst mid class Konsum rückt da bei vielen in unerreichbare Ferne.Vor 30 Jahren hatten viele noch eine Vollmetall Shakespeare Sigma konsumiert *und *einen vollen Kühlschrank sowie den vollen Pkw Tank gehabt..viele davon wären heute froh, selbst ohne 50 € Rolle einen halbgefüllten Kühlschrank ihr eigen nennen zu können..

Das steht mittlerweile auf immer brüchigeren Bausteinen...dieses System frisst langsam aber sicher die eigenen Lebenserhalter auf.


----------



## Andal (20. November 2013)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Prima. Dann machen wir jetzt Revolution und hernach können wir alle wieder gute Angelrollen zu günstigen Preisen kaufen, weil wir nicht mehr so viel billigen Cheddarkäse essen müssen. :m


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. November 2013)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



Andal schrieb:


> Prima. Dann machen wir jetzt Revolution und hernach können wir alle wieder gute Angelrollen zu günstigen Preisen kaufen, weil wir nicht mehr so viel billigen Cheddarkäse essen müssen. :m



Aber nur ,wenn du dir dann ne Schdella zulegst...:m
Wäre doch gelacht,wenn Osaka dich nicht auf Kurs bringt.


----------



## pike-81 (20. November 2013)

Moinsen!
Hab den ganzen Thread durchgekaut. 
Da fehlen mir doch fast die Worte. 
In meinem Betrieb werden ständig Leute gesucht. 
Das Amt nötigt etliche zu einem Praktikum, und man sieht sie nie wieder. 
Will jetzt Keinem zu nahe treten, aber ein Großteil will es doch nicht anders. 
Genau so beim Angelgerät. Da wird dann geknausert, und im Nachhinein ist das Geschrei groß. 
Es gibt viele langlebige, hochwertige Rollen von etlichen Herstellern. 
Man sollte halt nur nicht das Neueste oder Günstigste kaufen, und vorher recherchieren. Nicht einfach spontan entscheiden. 
Die Frage ist doch eher warum es so viel Schrott auf dem Markt gibt. 
Die Kosten dafür würde ich als Unternehmen lieber in bessere Produkte investieren, um Kunden zu binden und die Konkurrenz zu schwächen. 
Wer sich eine günstige Shimano kauft, und unzufrieden ist, greift beim nächsten Mal wahrscheinlich zu Daiwa oder so. 
Bei mir sind hauptsächlich eine Slammer, Calcutta und Curado problemlos im Einsatz. Also Penn und Shimano. Etwas Pflege und sorgsamer Umgang ist natürlich Voraussetzung. 
Petri


----------



## volkerm (20. November 2013)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Bissl OT- passt aber rein. Wenn man heute langlebige Gebrauchsartikel (auch Rollen) sucht, landet man oft bei Produkten, die technisch Stand Ende der Achtziger des letzten Jahrhunderts sind. Nun hat uns ja die Bankenkrise gezeigt, dass Barzahlung Murks ist- die sind systemrelevant, die Banken. Auf Pump kurzlebigen Müll kaufen, scheint der Trend zu sein, und wird politisch unterstützt. Zu guter Letzt geht ein Grossteil der Kohle in Form von Zinsen zu den Systemrelevanten. Klappt- noch- bis der Verbraucher weder Zins noch Abtrag zahlen kann.
Nächste Bankenkrise- gleiches Spiel.
Klar frisst das System sich selbst- bis dahin haben aber Viele ihr Schaf trocken- und Viele mehr sind Sozialfälle und nicht mehr systemrelevant.


----------



## vermesser (20. November 2013)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Danke Volker #6 #6 .

Zitat eines Notenbankers der EZB "Wir wollen die Sparer frustrieren!" (Quelle: der aktuelle Spiegel)
Einfach ohne Worte. 

Leute haut die Kohle raus. Hauptsache das Geld ist weg bzw. bei den "armen" Banken, Gegenwert nebensächlich.

So und nu zurück zu den Rollen.
Erstaunlich finde ich, daß es sehr gute langlebige und preiswerte Rollen gibt und andere gleich oder deutlich teurere diesen Gegenwert nicht bieten.

Und manche Rollen werden auch gern verschlimmbessert...warum auch immer.


----------



## Purist (20. November 2013)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Das tückische daran ist doch ,daß sich eine nicht geringe Anzahl(Tendenz steigend) von Konsumenten Nachhaltigkeit bei vielen Konsumgütern heutzutage finanziell schlicht nicht mehr leisten kann...selbst mid class Konsum rückt da bei vielen in unerreichbare Ferne.Vor 30 Jahren hatten viele noch eine Vollmetall Shakespeare Sigma konsumiert *und *einen vollen Kühlschrank sowie den vollen Pkw Tank gehabt..



Ist das so? Damals kosteten gute Rollen auch ein Vermögen, im Verhältnis zum Einkommen und den Lebenshaltungskosten, funktionieren aber heute noch. Die Autos waren schmaler und niedriger, das einzige Telefon im Haushalt gab's noch von der Post, geliehen. Lebensmittel waren deutlich billiger, die Einkommen aber noch etwas geringer. 
Ich habe aus den 80er noch Metallröllchen, die absolute Billigklasse sind, keine 15DM kosteten, die laufen heute noch (allerdings so schlecht wie damals). 



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Das steht mittlerweile auf immer brüchigeren Bausteinen...dieses System frisst langsam aber sicher die eigenen Lebenserhalter auf.



Das blöde ist nur, in Asien wachsen täglich neue Lebenserhalter heran, Leute steigen in die Mittelschicht auf, und sind ganz begeistert von den grenzenlosen Konsummöglichkeiten.


----------



## ulfisch (21. November 2013)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



Purist schrieb:


> Mir fehlt der Aspekt des "künstlich Nachfrage erwecken", den hast du in deiner guten Beschreibung bestenfalls leicht angekratzt, der Angelgerätemarkt quillt derzeit aber davon über.
> 
> Der Trend geht, meiner Ansicht nach, noch immer nicht zu mehr Nachhaltigkeit. Geredet wird inzwischen viel darüber, das hat sich geändert. Trotzdem wird heute mehr denn je gekauft und weggeschmissen, "grenzenloses Wachstum der Wirtschaft" ist politisch global gesehen noch immer das Wichtigste der Welt.


Das ist leider das Mantra der Wirtschaft.
Mir leuchtet das ja bis zu einem gewissen Grad ein aber eben genau so, dass grenzenloses Wachstum schlicht unmöglich ist.

Ich finde schon das es einen Trend zur Nachhaltigkeit gibt aber 1. geht der immer noch mehr von den Kunden aus, die Wirtschaft hinkt da hinterher.
2. Stimmt es schon es ist für viele sehr teuer
3. wir in vielen Breichen schlicht nichts vergleichbares Angeboten.

Hat mMn auch damit zu tun, dass die Entscheider sich vom eigentlichen Produkt immer weiter entfernen.

Ach ja zu den Rollen|supergri
also ich für mich kaufe schon gerne hochpreisige Rollen,
zum einen weil ich wie schon gesagt ein Markenopfer bin zum anderen bilde ich mir ein, dass ich lieber 300-500 investtiere und damit jahrelang mein Spass habe als halt eben immer wieder 50-100 Euro.
Preisgünstiger würde ich sicher mit den günstigen Rollen fahren.
Ich sehe aber eben einen Unterschied darin sich jedes jahr etwas Neues zu kaufen weil der Vorgänger hin ist oder sich etwas Neues zu kaufen weil man Spass daran hat.

Allerdings nehme ich in der Regel abstand davon mir das Neueste zu kaufen
1. fallen die Preise immer derart das man locker 1-200 Euro sparen kann bei teuren Rollen.
2. gibt es zu etwas älteren Rollen mehr Informationen im Netz.

Manchmal komme ich mir aber auch verarscht vor wenn in einer zig hundert Euro rolle irgendwo ein Minderwertiges Lager verbaut ist, so ei teil kostet im schlimmstenfall ein paar Euro#q


----------



## Mort (21. November 2013)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*

Hallo zusammen,

vermutlich war zu diesem Thema das wichtigste(?) bereits im dritten Post von antonio gesagt:



antonio schrieb:


> können tun das sicherlich viele aber wollen die das auch alle.
> ist doch nicht nur bei angelrollen so, richtig langlebige produkte will doch keiner mehr herstellen, dann wird nix neues mehr gekauft(wegwerfgesellschaft)



Dem schließe ich mich an und würde die Titel gebende Frage umbenennen in entweder (A) "Warum wollen nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?" oder (B) "Warum sollen überhaupt irgendwelche Hersteller gute Rollen bauen wollen?".

Auch bin ich der Meinung, dass das Angebot im Allgemeinen schon immer die Nachfrage bestimmt, zumindest seit Einführung von Großserien-/Massenfertigung und ab dem Zeitpunkt, als die Maschinenlaufzeiten billiger als die Maschinenstillstandszeiten wurden.
Um es mal ganz pauschal zu sagen: Man darf hierbei nicht vergessen, dass Hersteller nicht wirklich immer die Hersteller sind, sondern auf Zulieferermärkten entweder Teile, Baugruppen oder ganze Produkte einkaufen und letztlich im heute scheinbar normalen Fall nur noch als Vertreiber auftreten (können). Auch dieser B2B-Markt wird bestimmt vom Angebot der Zulieferer (und deren Marketing). Sehr schön in der Automobilindustrie zu sehen (z.B. Bosch, Continental).
Ich würde sagen, können kann jeder (ich warte auf die erste MB-Rolle, die perfekt zum hechtsicheren MB-FluoVorfach und zum MB-Stint passt), wollen offensichtlich nicht. Aber warum auch wollen; es geht ja auch so, das heißt, in einer globalisierten Welt wird sich immer eine Nachfrage für obsolete Produkte finden. Profit ist garantiert, auch ohne direkt geäußerten Kundenzuspruch, denn es zählen Absatzzahlen und nicht die Zahl jener Rollen, die nach einem halben Jahr in den Schrott wandern.

Davon ganz abgesehen: Wer bestimmt eigentlich, was gut ist? Die Hersteller jucken sich nicht wirklich um gut oder schlecht, sondern lediglich um Profit/kein Profit. Es ist meines Erachtens auch recht schwierig, verallgemeinernd über gut und schlecht bei solchen Verbrauchsartikeln wie Rollen zu reden. Man kann es vergleichen mit der Beurteilung von Schülern einer Klasse via Schulnoten. Ich als Lehrer meiner Rollenschüler beurteile diese nach meinen Erfahrungen: Sehr gut/gut sind z.B. Rollen von Cormoran, SpireXS (BilligZauberKlon), Daiwa, Spro (Passion). Danach kommen andere (Shimano, Spro RedArc) und durchgefallen sind insb. Balzer, Grauvell. Dieser Stand gilt heute, nächstes Jahr vermutlich nicht mehr uneingeschränkt.
Jeder Angler beurteilt seine Rollen dementsprechend vor dem Hintergrund seiner Erfahrung, und die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist sehr hoch, dass jemand genau meine Rollen auch total anders beurteilt. Aber das ist ja auch gut, denn so findet eben jeder seine "gute Rolle". So gesehen, könnte man auch die Hypothese aufstellen: Jeder Hersteller baut gute Rollen. Es kommt eben auf die Urteilenden an. 
Insgesamt folgt daraus aber, dass "gute Rolle" als Aussage nicht wirklich etwas taugt; bestimmt auch nicht, um darauf als Wirtschaftsunternehmen irgendeine Geschäftsstrategie zu gründen (d.h. nicht, dass das Marketing nicht auch gerne behaupten darf, die eigenen Produkte sind Premium und die besten). Das Schlüsselwort ist hier "Kundenzufriedenheit", doch ist dies anders als üblich zu verstehen: Für den Hersteller geht es nicht darum, alle (potenziellen) Kunden zufriedenzustellen, sondern exakt jene Kunden zu finden, die zufrieden mit ihrem Schrott sind, genau dieses Klientel gezielt anzusprechen und eben: deren Zufriedenstellung auf Dauer zu erhalten. (Auch) Darauf zielt z.B. die ganze Marktforschung.

Zur Nachhaltigkeit vielleicht folgende Anmerkung: Es gibt von der OECD eine Definition, die bestimmt, was "nachhaltiger Konsum" ist. Sie besagt, dass ein Produkt dann nachhaltig ist, wenn es effizient (Material, Ressourcen) und suffizient hergestellt wurde. Suffizienz bedeutet hier, dass das Produkt zu einem enthaltsamen Lebensstil beiträgt.
Wir lernen also: Irgendwas Ökologisches kommt hier erst einmal nicht explizit vor. Ökologie wird selbst im Rahmen der Definition von "nachhaltiger Konsum" in ökonomische Zwänge gepresst (Effizienz). Die Frage, ob gerade teure Rollen nachhaltig sein können, ist offenbar angebracht; allerdings nur, wenn man zustimmt, dass irgendeine Politik (oder eben die OECD) bestimmen darf, was ich persönlich als "enthaltsamen" Lebensstil lebe. Meiner Meinung nach ist diese Definition ein schönes Beispiel dafür, wie ein an sich lobenswertes Konzept wie Nachhaltigkeit (aus Forst-/Landwirtschaft) versaubeutelt und für völlig fremde Einsatzgebiete prostituiert wird.
Sorry für die Entgleisungen.

Soweit meine, leider ausschweifenden und teils arg plakativen, Gedanken zum Mittag...

Gruß
Mort

ps: wer sich für Theorien zum Wirtschaftswachstum interessiert, möge bitte mal google zu "Lutz (1989): Der kurze Traum immerwährender Prosperität" befragen


----------



## Purist (25. November 2013)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



Mort schrieb:


> Davon ganz abgesehen: Wer bestimmt eigentlich, was gut ist? Die Hersteller jucken sich nicht wirklich um gut oder schlecht, sondern lediglich um Profit/kein Profit. Es ist meines Erachtens auch recht schwierig, verallgemeinernd über gut und schlecht bei solchen Verbrauchsartikeln wie Rollen zu reden.



Rollen sind Gebrauchsartikel, sie werden nur künstlich zu Verbrauchsartikeln gemacht. Merkwürdig finde ich nur, wie brav die Kundschaft dabei mitspielt. Die jubelt wenn ihre Rolle bei einem Defekt gleich komplett ausgetauscht wird und hinterfragt nicht, warum das so ist. Das machen Unternehmen nur, weil die Produktion so spottbillig ist, was im Umkehrschluss auch heissen kann: Es ein minderwertiges Produkt ist, bei dem sich Reparatur nicht rechnet. 

Den Herstellern sitzen die Markenunternehmen im Nacken, denen wiederum deren Inhaber, die wollen Profit sehen, je schneller und je mehr desto besser. Darin liegt dann das Problem, kontinuierlicher Profit, der einen guten Ruf erfordert, der erst einmal durch hohe Qualität, vernünftige Preise und gute Ersatzteilversorgung usw. erlangt werden kann, wird dem schnellen maximalen geopfert. Die Folge sieht man in den überquellenden Katalogen, immer kürzere Produktionszyklen einzelner Modelle sind Indizien dafür. 
Anbieter die davon abweichen, wagen derzeit lediglich einen Spagat zwischen Wegwerfen und Qualität, das rechnet sich durch guten Ruf und entsprechende Absatzzahlen.

Die Zeiten in denen Rollenmodelle über Jahrzehnte kaum verändert in den Katalogen waren, weil sie für Qualität standen, sind vorbei. Heute nutzen die Unternehmen lediglich den "legendären Ruf" um neue Modelle nach heutigen "Wertmaßstäben" zu bewerben.


----------



## pike-81 (8. Dezember 2013)

An der gibt es nichts zu meckern:
Van Staal VM 150


----------



## yukonjack (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Warum können nur wenige gute Rollen bauen?*



pike-81 schrieb:


> An der gibt es nichts zu meckern:
> Van Staal VM 150



das wundert mich aber, bei sooo einem Billigteil.


----------

